# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  U moje srce i u moju dušu...

## Zdenka2

... već je ušla moja kći. Isto tako i u srce i dušu tate i M. U svoj dom i u novu obitelj ona dolazi za tjedan dana. Neizmjerno se radujem novom životu u četveročlanoj obitelji.  :Heart:  

B. je stigla   :Heart:  nakon godina i godina želje za još jednim djetetom i borbe s administracijom koja je za drugo roditeljstvo još teža i neizvjesnija nego za prvo. Bilo je teško i najveći dio tog vremena mislila sam da nećemo uspjeti, da nemamo šanse, da smo vječna rezerva. Tako je bilo i kad smo saznali za B.   :Heart:  Cijelo vrijeme sam imala osjećaj da od toga neće biti ništa, a kad tamo, neki Božji prst je ipak pokazao na nas i mi smo postali njezini roditelji. Sada se osjećam potpunom, kao da sam ispunila krug. Kao da je sve u meni sjelo na svoje mjesto, kao da je sve onako kao što treba biti. Ne odustajte, sve je moguće kada to čovjek doista žarko želi i kada ide za svojom željom.

----------


## marta

:D 
Pa to je divno! Cestitam Zdenka!

----------


## mendula

:D 
Ajme, rasplakat ću se...  :Love:  
 :Heart:   :Heart: 
Čestitam!

----------


## Sun

ajme predivno, jako mi je drago   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Zdenka, divno  :Heart:  
jako mi je drago zbog vas. Koliko je stara?
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Zdenka,čestitam od srca i radujem se skupa s vama   :Heart:

----------


## Zrina

Zdenka2 čestitam tebi i ostatku obitelji!   :Love:  
Kad se nešto čeka sve se čini kao vječnost,ali kad trenutak napokon dođe... Strašno mi je drago da ste uspjeli u vašoj želji za povećanjem obitelji!

----------


## litala

ajme, kakva krasna vijest............. 

cestitke cijeloj obitelji   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Ne mogu vjerovati koja sreća!!!  :D  :D 
Čestitam novoj četveročlanoj obitelji i želim vam svu ljubav i sreću ovoga svijeta   :Love:   :Heart: 
I opet cmoljim...

----------


## ivarica

predivna vijest
svima   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Zdenka, presretna sam zbog vas   :Love:

----------


## Dijana

Prekrasno! Čestitam!
Moram priznati da su mi tvoji postovi u vezi sljedećeg željenog posvojenja zvučali prilično skeptično, tako da mi je ovo zbilja iznenađenje. I to prekrasno, naravno.

----------


## ms. ivy

slutila sam što ću pročitati kad sam vidjela naslov.   :Smile:  

čestitam vam od srca, uživajte u sestrici!   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...ajme,ma suuuper...-zajedno s tobom sam željno očekivala dan kad ćeš objaviti tako nešto.iskrene čestitke,dođe mi da zaplačem.
 :D

----------


## rozaa

čestitam, predivno   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

Zdenka, predivno!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Predivno! Čestitam cijeloj Obitelji.

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Cestitam od srca vasoj obitelji.  :Heart:

----------


## Mima

Ajmee  prekrasno   :Heart:  Čestitam od srca   :Love:

----------


## anchi pp

Zdenka, taknula si nas u srce i dušu...

Čestitamo od srca i veselimo se s vama   :Love:

----------


## jadro

4x  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Zdenka, suze su mi došle na oči, a srce je prepunjeno srećom   :Heart:   :D ! Svi mi koji smo na ovom pdf-u znali smo koliko to dugo želite i koliko ste se trudili (bar smo donekle znali, koliko to virtualna ekipa može znati). Tako sam sretna zbog tebe i zbog vas, tako mi je drago i zbog M-a koji će sigurno sekicu s vremenom zavoljeti, a barem jednako kao mamu i tatu, a tek zbog te curice u koju prekrasnu obitelj, neka mi bude dozvoljeno isto kazati, dolazi! Nisam spretna s riječima kao ti, pa mogu samo ponavljati da sam jako sretna zbog tebe, koja krasna vijest! Danas mi je rođendan, u ponedjeljak sam dobila nalaze koji kažu da je moja cura u mom trbuhu dobro (a bilo je nekih problema), a danas si ti objavila svoju prekrasnu vijest i... life just doesn't get much better than this   :Heart:  !

----------


## a zakaj

Zdenka   :Heart:  
jako se veselim zbog vas, tebe, tvog muza i pogotovo tvog M.
I sretna sam zbog male B, koja ce doci u tako divnu obitelj.

A veselim se i zbog svih nas ovdje, jer znam da ces nas sve obogatiti svojim pisanjem o novim iskustvima i izazovima zivota u cetvoro, odgoja kceri i odnosa dvoje djece.

Cestitam!

----------


## ms. ivy

došla sam se još malo veseliti! :D 




> Sada se osjećam potpunom, kao da sam ispunila krug. Kao da je sve u meni sjelo na svoje mjesto, kao da je sve onako kao što treba biti.


naslućujem kakav je osjećaj   :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Zdenka, ovo je prekrasna, prekrasna vijest! Čestitam vam curici, ali i njoj čestitam na vama!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivančica15

Zdenka koja prekrasna vijest točno znam kako se sad osječaš ko ja prije deset mjeseci kad je naša mala tročlana obitelj postala četveročlana, to je ispunjenje svih snova inače nova slika tvoga sina mi je prekrasna tj. on je prekrasan za čas budeš nam još nekoga stavila pokraj njega   :Heart:

----------


## sirius

Prekrasne vijesti.
Čestitam vam od   :Heart:  .

----------


## AdioMare

Ja ne da ću se rasplakati već plačem, sretna zbog vas četvero!
Zdenka   :Love:  - iznenađenje, ali savršeno!

----------


## ana.m

Prekrasno   :Heart:  .
Zdenka, čestitam cijeloj obitelji   :Kiss:  i neka M uživa u seki.

----------


## ENI_MIA

čestitam Zdenka2, tebi i cijeloj tvojoj obitelji  :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:  
napiši nam malo više detalja o svemu, može?  :Kiss:  jedva čekamo Vašu priču...  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Krasna vijest, čestitam od srca!   :Heart:  
Tako mi je drago da su negdje procijenili da tročlana obitelj može prihvatiti još jedno dijete, i da je to za njegovu dobrobit. Ova vaša vijest daje nadu svima koji žele drugo dijete. 
Puno puno sreće vam želim - sretni ćete biti, ali dodatne želje ne škode.  :Wink:

----------


## Gost

Zdenka, čestitam cijeloj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Od srca cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## njumi

Čestitam od srca   :Heart:  

Jako volim pratiti tvoje postove i znam da će B. biti sretna s vama. Čestitke još jednom.


I jedan mali OT:

Ina33, sretan rođendan. Drago mi da ti je beba dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Čestitam(o) od srca i veselimo se prosirenju vase obitelji. I moje je srce sada nekako punije. B. je sretno dijete jer je dobila divne roditelje    :Heart:  i bracu.   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

:D   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Draga Zdenka, čestitam!   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

i ja čestitam od srca, draga Zdenka  tebi i cijeloj tvojoj obitelji  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

ajme meni predivno,predivno   :Heart:

----------


## retha

Ajme pa to je divna vijest...
Cestitam od   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

prekrasno, prekrasno, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Jupi, jupi, jupi!!!  :D 

Stvarno sam presretna zbog vas   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

a ja se skoro bojala otvoriti topik....  

čestitam!!!!!!!  :D  :D   :Heart:  

šta kaže novopečeni braco?   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## fegusti

*Zdenka2*, sada ih je zaista 2!  :Bouncing:  
čestitke svima u obitelji!
piši nam kakva je mala B.  :Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

čestitke od srca  :D

----------


## irenas

Prekrasna, prekrasna vijest  :D   :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Toliko smo sretni zbog vas!!!!  :Heart:  
Čestitamo!

----------


## nela

Prekrasno Zdenka,  od srca vam čestitam i veselim se vašoj sreći!   :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

Prekrasne vijesti  :Kiss:  
Iskrene čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## Tia

Prekrasno. Čestitam!

----------


## Metvica

Joj Zdenka, sva sam se naježila!! ne mogu vjerovati da ovo čitam...
Prekrasno!  :Heart:  
DIVNO, DIVNO, ČESTITAM!!! :D 
hvala ti što si nam odmah javila  :Kiss:  

želimo što više detalja, naravno, no poštujem i potrebu tvoje obitelji za privatnošću
sve što nam još napišeš čitat će se s ogromnim guštom!
Puse četveročlanoj obitelji!

----------


## anek

ovo je stvarno prekrasno, čestitam!!! 
jedno divna curica dolazi u jednu divnu obitelj!  :Heart:

----------


## anek

> jedno


JEDNA

od ushićenja lupetam kriva slova..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

M. i ja smo se vratili iz škole i aktivnosti, a kad tamo, puno čestitki! Hvala vam svima od srca! Sreća je još ljepša kad osjećaš da i drugi u njoj sudjeluju.

Naša B. ima 6 godina. Znate da smo htjeli starije dijete, jer smo se osjećali spremnima na to, zato što to odgovara našoj dobi i zato što je i M. tako htio. On je želio veliku seku, mlađu od sebe, ali blisku po dobi, nikako ne malu bebu. Još sam i sama u nevjerici da nam se ispunilo upravo onako kao što smo željeli. Moja B. je upravo onakva djevojčica kakvoj ja mogu najviše dati: vrlo pametna, sve domske (neminovne) zaostatke izuzetno dobro kompenzira, samo čeka nove informacije, sva željna učenja o novim stvarima. Temperamentom je slična M. - vesela i jake volje, tako da je već njihov prvi susret bio puni pogodak. (Dobro, moram priznati, prvo su se posvađali na zadnjem sjedištu auta. To mi je zvučalo tako divno bratski i tada sam prvi puta spoznala da imam dvoje djece.) Tako su si dobro legli od samog početka da se nismo mogli načuditi. Mi je posjećujemo već nekoliko tjedana svakog vikenda i to svi troje, tako da smo se već pomalo počeli zbližavati kao obitelj. M. je stalno spominje, uči dijeliti (važna lekcija za njega!), doista jedva čeka da ona dođe. Svojim najboljim prijateljima već je ispričao da smo posvojili seku i da ona uskoro dolazi. Stalno priča da on neće više biti sam. Ona je odrešita djevojčica, ima svoje ja, ne da se zezati, ali ipak joj je on neki autoritet, tako da ga nastoji oponašati. To je dobro, jer može puno od njega naučiti. Kad ih gledam zajedno vidim koliko je dobro dati dijete, pogotovo veće, u obitelj u kojoj već postoji dijete. I drugi odnosi u obitelji se mijenjaju s time što nas je četvoro. Mnogo je veselije kad su djeca u množini.   :Heart:  I tata dolazi na svoje, jer se ona jako voli maziti s njim, dok je M. uvijek bio mamin.

Eto, toliko zasad. Odlučila sam napisati priču o tijeku našeg drugog posvojenja, zbog svih onih koji se tome nadaju i čekaju to. Ali, moram uhvatiti malo vremena za to. Sad sređujem stan koji je naglo poružičastio i obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.

----------


## anek

zdenka, ovo je takva milina za čitati; 
toliko nježnosti i ljubavi...uživajte jedni u drugima, volite se, mazite se, veselite se...prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Čestitam! :D   :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Zdenka2   :Heart:  !

----------


## ENI_MIA

jednostavno preprepredivno   :Love:   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:  svima cetvero   :Kiss:

----------


## Alyssa

Zdenka, ovo je prekrasna prica!  :D 
Od srca cestitam, a curica nije mogla doci u bolju obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## litala

> obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.


zdenka -   :Heart:   :Heart:  za tvoju djecu...

----------


## tweety

> Ali, moram uhvatiti malo vremena za to. Sad sređujem stan koji je naglo poružičastio i obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.


Kako mi je srce zalupalo na ovo i cijelu priču.
Takovo veselje  :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

čestitam  :D 
Tako mi je drago da B dolazi u obitelj kao što je vaša   :Love:

----------


## Barbi

Zdenka   :Heart:  oči su mi pune suza dok čitam ovo, čestitam vam od srca svima četvero i želim da uživate u svakom zajedničkom trenutku.  :Heart:

----------


## Maja

:Heart:  
Čestitam iz sveg srca predivnoj četveročlanoj obitelji.   :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Zdenka, stvarno ste prava inspiracija i izuzetni ljudi  :Love:  
tako mi je drago da je ova djevojčica postala dio baš vaše obitelji   :Heart:  ...

----------


## pahuljičica

velike puse i čestitke od srca vašoj maloj obitelji, a posebno M. i B.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anna

:D Prekrasno je ovo pročitati, dirnulo me i razveselilo jer ste to tako jako željeli! 
Čestitam vam svima od sveg srca, a djevojčici B želim svu sreću, ljubav i veselje koju će zasigurno uz vas dobiti.   :Heart:

----------


## Ines

cestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

:Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> dolazak moje kćeri.


Moram još jednom danas zaskakutati na ovo  :D   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

Zdenka, prekrasno, koja sreća  :D , piši što se dalje događa

----------


## mikka

rasplakala sam se.
cestitam!!  :Heart:

----------


## Ivanna

Čestitam vam svima od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

S koliko ljubavi curica dolazi u novi dom  :D ....čestitam i uživajte u svakoj sekundi...  :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

zdenka :D   :Heart:

----------


## Marija

Prekrasno, čestitam vam od srca, tako je divno što vas je Bog blagoslovio s vašom curicom i nju s dolaskom u vašu obitelj  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

predivno

 :Heart:   :Heart:   za brata i seku i jos   :Heart:   :Heart:   za nove mamu i tatu jedne blagoslovljene djevojcice

----------


## LeaB

> Sad sređujem stan koji je naglo poružičastio i obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.


Mogu misliti kolika je vaša sreća! Čestitam od srca!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Asimon

čestitam od srca!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

joj draga zdenka, koje predivne vijesti!
tako sam sretna zbog vas, zbog M. a pogovoto zbog B. koja je dobila svoju obitelj, predivnu mamu, tatu i brata!

 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

Ajme srce mi lupa sto na sat.
Riječi ne mogu opisati moju radost zbog vas.
Čestitam vam od srca.

A B. mora da je jako dobra i posebna djevojčica kad ju je Bog poslao u vašu divnu obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čestitam
tako mi je drago
i za vas troje i za curicu koja će doći u tako harmoničnu obitelj
 :D

----------


## Zorica

Od samog naslova sam zatreperila jer sam pretpostavila da su lepe vesti ,a na tvoje drugo javljanje se iskrala i koja suza  :Love:  
 Neizmerno sam sretna zbog vas, a pogotovo zbog male B. koja je dobila krasnu porodicu  :Heart:  
 Iskrene cestitke na potpunoj sreci od nas troje  :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## emily

cestitam  :Heart:  
pisi nam jos...

----------


## teuta

bravo, čestitam obožavam ovakve lijepe vijesti
svima puno pusa iz Slavonije  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kukica

PREDIVNO
 :Heart:  
čestitke do neba!!!!

----------


## samara4

čestitam od sveg srca! ne mogu ti opisati kolko me ova divna vijest razveselila :D  presretna sam zbog vas!  :Love:

----------


## VIPmama

jako mi je drago  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

Cestitam  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

> Stalno priča da on neće više biti sam.


ovo mi je tako lijepo  :Heart:  
baš me veseli ova vaša priča  :Love:  i zbog vas, i zbog M., a najviše zbog B. kojoj ste pružili ruku  :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

> Sad sređujem stan koji je naglo poružičastio i obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.


Joj, opet plačem 
 :Heart:  za tvoju kćer (joj kako to divno zvuči, zar ne?  :Kiss:  )

----------


## Leki

Iskrene cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## pepi

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Tako sam sretna zbog vas.  :D 
Uživajet u svojoj sreći a sve nastavke priče ćemo s guštom čitati.

----------


## mamaniki25

Suze idu......prekrasno. Čestitam.  :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Evo još jedne plačljivice!
Jako se radujem zbog vas i čestitam cijeloj obitelji   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Škicam stalno (s računala "iz usluge") hoćeš li konačno objaviti  :D . Čestitamo i radujemo se zajedno s vama!   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ovo je stvarno savršen primjer kako upornost i vjerovanje u uspjeh ostvare i naizgled neostvarive želje. Poljubac svima!   :Love:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## šmučka

Kakva predivna vijest  :D .
Velike cestitke cijeloj obitelji  :Heart: .

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni suze krenule. Iskrene čestitke, i iskreno divljenje i poštovanje tebi i TM.

----------


## Arkana10

> ... već je ušla moja kći. Isto tako i u srce i dušu tate i M. U svoj dom i u novu obitelj ona dolazi za tjedan dana. Neizmjerno se radujem novom životu u četveročlanoj obitelji.  
> ... Ne odustajte, sve je moguće kada to čovjek doista žarko želi i kada ide za svojom željom.


citam i drhtim, placem i smijem se... ovo je tako divno, predivno, nemam rjeci, zaboravljam hrvatski da ti mogu cestitati od srca.. zato samo cu poslati jedan veliki   :Love:  vasoj kompletnoj obitelji. Uzivajte zajedno   :Heart:  
 a na ovo 



> Ali, moram uhvatiti malo vremena za to. Sad sređujem stan koji je naglo poružičastio i obavljam zadnje pripreme za dolazak moje kćeri.


zaboravljam na protokol i placem na poslu i smijem se na glas...
Tako mi je drago zbog vas...

----------


## Betty

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## majica

ajme,predivno  :Love:   :Heart:  
pusa tvojoj djevojcici  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

Zdenka  :Love:  
Neka dragi Bog blagoslovi tvoju obitelj  :Heart:

----------


## flower

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TONI

Tek sada otvorila taj topic. Čestitam od srca i želim Božji blagoslov   :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

> Dobro, moram priznati, prvo su se posvađali na zadnjem sjedištu auta. To mi je zvučalo tako divno bratski i tada sam prvi puta spoznala da imam dvoje djece.


  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Zdenka,
tebi i tvojoj divnoj obitelji od srca čestitam na dolasku kćerkice (i sestrice). Uživajte svi zajedno!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> Mnogo je veselije kad su djeca u množini.


 :Love:  Vjerujem i nadam se da ćemo i sami to iskusiti. Evo još jedan veseljko, za ovu vašu vijest nije ih previše.  :D

----------


## anchie76

Tako mi je drago zbog vas ne mogu ti reci   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## magda_

zaista prekrasna vijest!
Puno srece vam zelim
divno je citati o vama  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

M. je imao slova svog imena nalijepljena na vrata svoje sobe. U akciji opremanja kuće sekinim stvarima, igračkama i slikama, odlučili smo i njezino ime nalijepiti na dječju sobu. Ali, M. je rekao da ne možemo lijepiti samo slova imena M. i B. nego moramo između nalijepiti slovo i. "Mama, *i* je vrlo važno, *i* znači da smo mi zajedno, a ne ... pored. Mi smo brat *i* sestra". 

Sunce moje malo, kako se veseli seki! On se i inače jako voli igrati s djevojčicama, a pogotovo s takvim aktivnim curicama kao što je njegova seka. Ona nije povučena bubica, ni mala šminkerica, nego pametnica i harambašica. Zanimljivo mi je slušati njihov verbalni ping-pong, jer me zadivljuje koliko ona uspijeva kompenzirati razliku u znanju. M. ima daleko veće znanje i vokabular od nje, ali ona sve upija kao spužva. Željna je znanja. Za svaku riječ koju ne zna dovija se što znači ili pita i odmah je počinje upotrebljavati. Pametna je glavica, nema što! Imam osjećaj da će se brzo prilagoditi, jer je takva po prirodi. Testira granice, ali kad vidi da su čvrste, posluša. (He, he, ne zna ona da sam se ja izvježbala s tvrđim orahom od nje.) Želi pripadati, želi imati obitelj. MM se stalno uvaljuje u krilo i on je nosi. Često se događa da između mene i njega bira njega. A meni je već nekoliko puta rekla mama. Mislim da to ne bi išlo tako lako da nema M. Njega je odmah i bezrezervno prihvatila. Provela ga je kroz cijeli dom, sve mu je pokazala i sa svima ga upoznala. Još na prvom susretu mu je rekla: "Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj u životu!". A on je odgovorio: "Ja tebi nisam prijatelj, ja sam ti brat!"  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

Uh, plačem od ganuća. Nemam riječi. Hvala Bogu na ljudima poput tebe. Ti si sposobna dati toplinu ovom forumu, kako li je tek lijepo u tvom domu.  :Heart:

----------


## tweety

> "Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj u životu!". A on je odgovorio: "Ja tebi nisam prijatelj, ja sam ti brat!"


Ajme, Zdenka2 :smajlić koji plače od sreće i uzbuđenja: 
 :Heart:

----------


## suncokret

:D  Čestitke cijeloj obitelji, sretna sam zbog vas.
Jedva čekam nastavak ove divne priče.

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka .....nema smajlića koji bi opisao ono što ja osjećam dok ovo čitam  :Love:

----------


## bubimira

> "Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj u životu!". A on je odgovorio: "Ja tebi nisam prijatelj, ja sam ti brat!"


Uf, što me ovo dirnulo. Pravo u srce.

----------


## ina33

> "Mama, *i* je vrlo važno, *i* znači da smo mi zajedno, a ne ... pored. Mi smo brat *i* sestra".


Ovo me ostavlja bez daha   :Heart:  !

----------


## piplica

Veselim se vašoj sreći!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

> Ti si sposobna dati toplinu ovom forumu, kako li je tek lijepo u tvom domu.


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Čestitam, čestitam i još jednom čestitam!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Zasluženo ste pobijedili u toj borbi. Toliko sam sretna zbog tebe i TM-a, a najviše zbog tvog M. Znam koliko mu znači što je dobio sestru.   :Love: 

Veselim se svakom novom detalju iz tvoje priče.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Iako te ne poznajem osjećam ljubav iz tvojih postova. Pravo si nadahnuće. Hvala ti

----------


## Balarosa

Samo mogu potpisati sve cure ovdje, od čestitanja do svega o tebi i tvojoj obitelji. Vaš M. ni ne može biti drugačiji nego što je. Tako volim što vas, barem virtualno, znam  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Tako volim što vas, barem virtualno, znam


Potpisujem!
Ja vjerujem da je Božiji blagoslov dobiti priliku poznavati (na bilo koji način) dušu poput tvoje   :Kiss:

----------


## anna

Rastapam se dok ovo citam! 
Prekrasan je tvoj djecak, toliko topline i emocija izlazi iz njega. S mamom kao sto si ti i nije moglo biti drugacije. Vjerujem da ce sve to vrlo brzo prenijeti na svoju seku!   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Uh, plačem od ganuća. Nemam riječi. Hvala Bogu na ljudima poput tebe. Ti si sposobna dati toplinu ovom forumu, kako li je tek lijepo u tvom domu.


  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Zdenka, prekrasno! M-ove riječi su me jako dirnule.
I ne mogu ti opisati koliko  mi je drago kad čujem da je neko domsko dijete udomljeno, a još kad dobije ovakvu obitelj...   :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

Draga Zdenka, od srca čestitam tebi i tvojoj obitelji!
 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Cure, hvala vam na komplimentima, ali, vjerujte, ja sam samo obična smrtnica sa mnogo ljudskih slabosti. Ono u čemu ipak pogađate jest moja strastvena ustrajnost u svemu uz što prionem. Takva sam u svemu, a kad se radi o djeci to dobiva jednu novu dimenziju, to su ljudi, mali ljudi uz koje se ja osjećam mnogo više živa nego bez njih. Bez njih mi je bilo tijesno, a s njima mi je široko i vedro. Ali ja u tome nisam usamljena - upoznala sam mnogo žena koje su svašta podnijele i svašta prošle da bi ostvarile svoje majčinstvo. I koje su potpuno predane svojoj djeci. Nisam u tome ništa posebno.

Inače, sredili smo ormariće za B. Nisam htjela kupovati nove ormariće nego smo napravili reviziju stvari. M. je oslobodio polovicu prostora za seku i posložili smo unutra njezinu odjeću i posteljinu. M. je sudjelovao u svim nabavkama, davao savjete, birao odjeću - uglavnom mu se sve to jako sviđa. Sutra idemo posjetiti B., posljednji put je ostavljamo u domu, jer sljedeći put kad dođemo idemo svi zajedno kući.

Mnogi me pitaju kako je to sve teklo i kako smo uspjeli, pa ću pokušati to opisati. Evo prvog nastavka priče o našem drugom posvojenju. 

Sve je počelo na dan kad smo posvojili M., kad smo došli po njega prije više od 6 godina. Tada je počelo naše razmišljanje o drugom djetetu i to vrlo konkretno - radilo se o konkretnom djetetu koje smo željeli posvojiti. Nažalost, to se nije realiziralo i tu činjenicu je bilo teško preboljeti. U tome je prošlo doslovno nekoliko godina. Kad smo konačno prihvatili da to nije moguće dali smo molbu. Bilo je to na samom početku 2005. godine, dakle prije skoro tri godine. Iskušenja su nas čekala već na samom početku - obrada je trajala puno predugo, a u njoj smo se naslušali svakakvih komentara i pitanja - od onog: "Pa što to vama treba?" do "vi ste sebični, jer želite dobiti još jedno dijete, dok drugi čekaju prvo dijete". Ponekad mislim da nas u početku nisu ni shvatili ozbiljno, čini mi se da su mislili da je to neki prolazni hir, pa što nam je, imamo jedno prekrasno dijete, zašto želimo "čačkati mečku". Ja sam ispočetka tiho i pristojno čekala da se obrada završi. Na primjedbu o sebičnosti sam odgovorila i požalila sam se na to. Mislim da je željeti dijete, pa makar i drugo dijete i u takvoj konkurenciji posvojitelja, nešto što je suprotno sebičnosti. To znači doživotno preuzeti svaku vrstu odgovornosti i brige za jedno malo ljudsko stvorenje. To se nikako ne može nazvati sebičnošću. Što se tiče konkurencije posvojitelja, moje je razmišljanje bilo ovakvo: ja to želim, ja to silno želim, to je više od želje, to je potreba. Zakon mi omogućuje da dam molbu, da sudjelujem u borbi, da otvorim put djeteta prema sebi. Zašto ne bih sudjelovala? Svi smo u tome načelno ravnopravni, svi imamo priliku pokazati svoju motivaciju i boriti se, pa imam i ja. Drugo dijete željeli su i MM i naš sin i smatrali smo da imamo ne samo zakonsko nego i moralno pravo boriti se za to.

Kako smo formulirali molbu? Za razliku od prve molbe u kojoj nismo naveli spol djeteta, u drugoj smo naveli da želimo djevojčicu. Ja sam ispočetka bila zato da ništa ne uvjetujemo, no MM i M. su jako željeli djevojčicu. MM i ja smo o tome puno razgovarali i ja sam pristala uz njegovu želju i uz njegovo mišljenje da će se M. daleko bolje prilagoditi sestri i prihvatiti je nego što bi se bratu. M. je, naime, uvijek bio posesivan prema meni i mnogo teže je podnosio konkurenciju muške nego ženske djece. Osim toga, u odnosu s dječacima kod njega uvijek postoji izražena kompeticija, dok je s djevojčicama vrlo opušten i blag. Drugo, definirali smo i dob. Uvjet nam je bio da djevojčica bude mlađa od M., jer je to prirodno i on sam to doživljava prirodnim. Kad smo s njim razgovarali o tome uvijek je inzistirao da dijete bude mlađe od njega: "Mama, molim te da bude barem jednu sekundu mlađa od mene!; Mama, prvi sin mora biti najstariji". Dakle, htjeli smo dijete mlađe od M., ali ipak veće dijete. Naveli smo da bismo željeli djevojčicu mlađu godinu, dvije od M. Izričito smo htjeli starije dijete iz više razloga. Na prvom mjestu su naši obiteljski razlozi - htjeli smo djevojčicu kojoj nećemo biti prestari roditelji i koja će biti po dobi bliska M. da se mogu u potpunosti zbližiti i biti jedno drugom potpora u djetinjstvu i u odrasloj dobi. Drugi razlog je bio obazrivost prema ostalim posvojiteljima. Kad smo se već upuštali u borbu za taj "luksuz" drugog posvojenog djeteta, smatrali smo da male bebe trebamo prepustiti mlađim ljudima koji još nemaju djece. Mi smo svoju bebu dobili, to smo prošli, a sada smo htjeli pomoći jednom većem djetetu. Osjećali smo se spremnima na to i smatrali smo da je to prednost i za naše buduće dijete, jer smo mi baš htjeli da bude starije.

Obrada se vukla mjesecima, ja sam nakon pristojnog čekanja da nam se smiluju počela nazivati. I dalje se nije ništa događalo. Jedno jutro sam se raspalila, uzela dijete za ruku, otišla tamo i rekla: "Mi vas već jako dugo i predugo čekamo". Nakon toga, obrada je bila gotova za tjedan dana. Tada sam poslala molbe na stotinjak adresa.

----------


## eva71

Zdenka,
Ja bas nisam neka placljiva, ali toliko su me dirnuli tvoji opisi susreta izmedu tvog sina i tvoje novodosle kceri, da si me rasplakale. Jako mi je drago za tebe i cestitam ti od srca. Obradovala si citav forum sa svojom vijesti.
I ja si toliko zelim stariju curicu za mog sina i sve sto si napisala je bas onako kako si zamisljam da ce se mozda i nama desiti jednog dana. 

eva

----------


## ENI_MIA

svaka čast Zdenka2 na upornosti i na tvojim postovima...hvala ti...   :Shy kiss:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Leina mama

Ajmeeee, Zdenka, ovo je preeeedivno  :D 

Uživam čitajući ove tvoje postove, a OSOBITO riječi tvog sina. Predivan je dječak i predivan brat   :Heart:  

Želim ti da i B. bude jednako divna i pametna osoba   :Heart:  

Sretna je što vas je našla   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Zdenka preprekrasno sve opisuješ (naravno da sam se pretvorila u  potočić   :Crying or Very sad:  ali od sreće ), neka Bog čuva vas i vašu djecu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## davorka

Zdenka, svaka čast na upornosti, i mislim da si bila potpuno u pravu kada si se borila za dijete jer kao što kažeš imala si na to pravo po zakonu kao i svi drugi. A pružiti toliko ljubavi još jednom malom biću je nešto najdivnije što se može.   :Heart:

----------


## seni

wau, zdenka, kakve novosti!   :Love:  
tebi, tm-u i m.-u cestitam od srca!  :Heart:  
zelim vam puno ljubavi, uzivanja i srece u vasem zajednistvu.

----------


## seni

oprosti,  :Embarassed:  naravno cestitam i b.-u.
i njoj posebno zelim svu srecu svijeta.

----------


## camel

o draga, draga zdenka   :Heart:   :Heart:  
najiskrenije čestitke tebi i tvojoj obitelji. :D

----------


## vertex

Tek sad vidim. Zapravo sam zanijemila od vaše sreće...Najrađe bih da vas poznajem i dijelim ovo s vama.
Poljubi djecu!

----------


## white_musk

Zdenka  :Heart:  ,

dok te čitam, sjetim se svog Abdulnasira(topic o posvojenju),kad je rekao u školi(tema je bila-moja mama )
"ja sam se rodio iz srca moje mame u koje me donio jedan mali leptirić i ja nisam bio u stomaku, ali sam rastao u njenom srcu i ona je uvijek zanala da sam ja njeno dijete"
neko djete je reko:pa kad te rodila?
a on je rekao:*kad me je vidjela*  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Zdenka, mislim da ste to stvarno divno i logično posložili i da je vaša kćerkica i sestrica zaista ona magična spona koja vas čini vašom obitelji iz snova   :Heart: . I sama imam slične osjećaje a propos "utrke" za drugo dijete, tj. MM i ja bismo u nekoj perspektivi željeli dvoje djece ako bude sve OK, premda je i ova trudnoća koja nam se dogodila prekrasan i ustinu neočekivani blagoslov. Nismo odustali od posvojenja. Naša obrada je taman započela u početnim stadijima moje trudnoće koju još tada nismo bili objelodanili djelatnicima Centra jer smo bili u fazi da nije prošlo još niti 3 mjeseca i bilo je upitno hoće li se održati, odradili smo posjet kući i razgovor sa soc. radnicima i to je proteklo OK, preostala je psihoobrada koju čekamo od 9. mjeseca. Ne želimo (još) odustati, nekako vjerujem da ima mjesta za sve naše želje   :Love: . Oprosti ako sam ovime "privatizirala" tvoj topic, ali nekako mislim da su nam te dvojbe slične - o tome je li vis-a-vis drugih potencijalnih posvojitelja "pošteno" i dalje imati tu želju, što me koji put muči.

----------


## anek

> "ja sam se rodio iz srca moje mame u koje me donio jedan mali leptirić i ja nisam bio u stomaku, ali sam rastao u njenom srcu i ona je uvijek znala da sam ja njeno dijete"
> neko djete je reko:pa kad te rodila?
> a on je rekao:*kad me je vidjela*


joooj, kako je ovo lijepo   :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

Zdenka, cestitam od srca i zelim vam sve najbolje!

 :Heart:

----------


## mareena

> "ja sam se rodio iz srca moje mame u koje me donio jedan mali leptirić i ja nisam bio u stomaku, ali sam rastao u njenom srcu i ona je uvijek zanala da sam ja njeno dijete"
> neko djete je reko:pa kad te rodila?
> a on je rekao:*kad me je vidjela*


  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Zdenka, divno je i toliko ohrabrujuće čitati tvoje postove. Tvoja mi je priča dala novu snagu u potrazi za mojim drugim djetetom.

----------


## sagres

Ajme ,sad tek vidim ljepote koje su se događale ovih dana dok nisam bila u stanju sjesti za comp zbog neke viroze koja me doslovno bacila u krevet.
Zdenkić nemrem ti opisat koliko sam sretna zbog vas  ČETVERO!!!!!
Čovjeće, ludilo , mrak.....uspjela si!!!!!! Znaš kak se osjećam? Pa to se neda rječima opisati, bar ja neznam,ti bi to super napisala. Ne, ne mogu ništa pametno sroćiti,ali pokušat ću ovako:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   sva sreća da sam sama doma pa ne trpe ničije uši.
Čestitke cijeloj obitelji od mene i MM . 
 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
Zdenkić sječaš se one rode i što će se dogoditi kada ona sleti k nama?
Vidiš da nisu sve otišle u toplije krajeve, ostale su neke kao dežurci za hitne intervencije koje će se događati tokom zime.  :Laughing:  Želim im što više tih intervencija kako nebi imale vremena razmišljati da im je zima.  :Laughing:  
Pusa i svim čekalicama, jošššššš maaaalooo pa i vas možda uskoro posjeti roda!  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

Zdenka, presretna sam zbog vas!  :Heart:

----------


## rinama

Prekrasno i dirljivo!!!!  :Heart:  
Drago mi je zbog Vas! Stvarno jedan lijepi isječak iz nečijeg života kojeg sam spremila u svoje srce jer ispunjava toplinom i ljubavlju.
Hvala ti na tome.   :Kiss:

----------


## VIPmama

> "Ja tebi nisam prijatelj, ja sam ti brat





> Mama, i je vrlo važno, i znači da smo mi zajedno, a ne ... pored. Mi smo brat i sestra".


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

Izmedju svih lijepih forumskih prica koje ispunjavaju dusu, povremeno se pojavi poneka koja me posebno dirne, razmisljam zahvaljujuci (i) njoj kako je zivot zaista lijep. Ovo je jedna takva prica i zaista sam prosla citav spektar emocija citajuci sve do sada napisano. Tvoj prekrasni sin i njegova reakcija na sestru su posebno dirljivi, a od tebe se kao i toliko puta moze jako puno uciti o zivotu opcenito. 

Put do vase kcerkice koji si opisala je cini mi se materijal za knjigu, a ne "samo" za jedan forumski post. Nacin na koji ste donijeli odluku, svi troje, kad, kako i kakvo drugo dijete traziti, vasa zrelost i iskrenost u suprostavljanju besmislenim argumentima koje ste dobijali, ustrajnost... ma, mogla bih kompletan tvoj zadnji post secirati red po red, jer je svaki edukativan, inspirativan i napokon velicanstven, jer odrazava divljenja vrijednu snagu i ustrajnost koja vas je dovela do zeljenog cilja. Duboko, duboko vjerujem da kada covjek nesto iskreno i ciste duse zeli, stvari se posloze da se to i ostvari - u pravom trenutku. Ova prica samo je dokaz tome.

Sve je toliko lijepo i zaista sam pocascena sto bar ovako imam uvid u jednu prekrasnu epizodu iz vasih zivota. Ceka vas prvi od vasih posebnih zajednickih Bozica i zelim vam svu srecu svijeta, sada i uvijek.

----------


## Magdalena

Tek sad vidim...Divno, predivno!  :Heart:  Čestitam i uživajte!

----------


## anima

pa draga Zdenka, skoro da ništa ljepše od ovoga nisam pročitala   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lucija05

Koja prekrasna vijest, sretna sam radi vas, uživajte.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

....

Kad smo donijeli odluku i krenuli u obradu razgovarali smo s našim roditeljima, sestrama, braćom, šogorima i šogoricama i drugim rođacima. Moram reći da su nam oni svi pružili razumijevanje i podršku. Išli bismo mi za svojim ciljem i bez toga, ali ipak je mnogo ljepše i lakše kad te tvoji najbliži razumiju i stoje uz tebe. Moji roditelji su malo brinuli kako će sve to doživjeti njihov ljubljeni unučić i nije li to previše za njega, no, kad su se osvjedočili da on želi sestru, umirili su se. Moja mama je bila malo zabrinuta i zbog naše želje da posvojimo starije dijete zbog toga što ga nećemo mi odgajati od najranije dobi i što će imati tko zna kakva sjećanja i kontakte s članovima biološke obitelji. Ja sam joj objasnila svoje razloge i da to zbilja želim, da se osjećam emotivno i racionalno spremnom. Jedna draga forumašica mi je u pp napisala da je "posvojenje starijeg djeteta više od ljubavi". To je jako lijepo rečeno, a mislim da je i u srž pogođeno. Pod time mislim da se u posvojenje općenito, a pogotovo u posvojenje starijeg djeteta ne bi smjelo ulijetati samo srcem nego čovjek mora zaista neke stvari znati i biti siguran u svoje postupke. Ja sam taj osjećaj imala - bila sam sigurna da se želim i mogu nositi sa svim problemima koje donosi posvojenje većeg djeteta. Meni je taj osjećaj sigurnosti ulilo iskustvo odgajanja mog M., mog predivnog, ali izuzetno odgojno zahtjevnog sina. Druga stvar koja mi je pružala sigurnost bila je Škola za posvojitelje sa svim znanjem, tuđim iskustvima i prijateljstvima koja sam tamo stekla. U tome smo se MM i ja potpuno složili - i on je bio za veće dijete. 

Svojima smo odmah objasnili i kakva je situacija s posvojenjima te da nema puno nade, ali da mi ipak ulazimo u to. Ne damo li molbu sigurno nećemo dobiti dijete, damo li molbu, upuštamo se u neizvjesnu borbu, ali sa šansom da ipak dobijemo dijete. Tata mi je rekao da mu već sama naša namjera da posvojimo još jedno dijete grije srce i da misli da će se Bog pobrinuti da dijete i stigne k nama, jer smo dobri roditelji.

Kad smo predali molbu o tome smo razgovarali i s M. On se oduševio s mogućnošću da će dobiti sestru, s time da se je odmah odredio što se tiče dobi: "Mama, idemo se pomoliti da ne bude mala beba"! Nikako mu nije išlo u glavu to da ljudima ne daju dijete zato što već imaju jedno dijete. Njegove su riječi: "Mama, zašto? Pa dijete treba drugo dijete. Ja ću im reći da ste vi najbolji roditelji". S njim smo kasnije povremeno razgovarali o tome tek toliko da vidimo razmišlja li o sestri i je li možda promijenio mišljenje. Ali, on nije mijenjao mišljenje. Ostao je kod toga da želi sestru - kad je imao 6 godina, želio je da ona ima 5, a kad je navršio 7, 5 mu je postalo premalo i želio je šestogodišnjakinju. U mjesecima što su slijedili nastojali smo ne opterećivati ga previše s time da se ne bi uljuljkivao u lažne nade. 

I tako je počelo čekanje na početku kojeg nismo znali da će se mjeseci pretvoriti u godine...

----------


## white_musk

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

zdenka, suze mi naviru dok čitam ovu tvoju bajku s sretnim završetkom.  :Love:  .prekrasna priča  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> Tata mi je rekao da mu već sama naša namjera da posvojimo još jedno dijete grije srce i da misli da će se Bog pobrinuti da dijete i stigne k nama, jer smo dobri roditelji.


i na ovo sam se rascmoljila.
Zdenka, ovo je divno.
 :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ti si moj favorit od samog početka mog učlanjena na ovaj forum i zato ti od srca čestitam na ovoj prekrasnoj priči i želim vam puno sreće u životu.Priča tek počinje, a već sada je prekrasna..  :Kiss:  
Željno čekam nastavak  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali, on nije mijenjao mišljenje. Ostao je kod toga da želi sestru - kad je imao 6 godina, želio je da ona ima 5, a kad je navršio 7, 5 mu je postalo premalo i želio je šestogodišnjakinju.


Meni je tako drago što je ova želja ispunjena! Želja? Želje! I to ispunjene sve do jedne.  :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Svi smo uz vas i s vama.   :Heart:

----------


## marijani

Suza suzu goni!Cestitamo od srca i zelimo novom clanu obitelji dobrodoslicu.  :Heart:

----------


## šnapi

jako su me raznjezile i rasplakale izjave tvog sina. biti ce divan brat. cestitam svima od   :Heart:

----------


## Romana

Prekrasno.Sretna sam zbog vas.  :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Evo još jedne kojoj teku suze  :Heart:   :Heart:  

prekrasno je to što činite  :Heart:  

prekrasno je čitati što pišeš  :Heart:  

uživajte,volite se beskrajno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

prekrasno Zdenka   :Heart:  

... i prekrasne su riječi tvoga tate...

neka vas Bog blagoslovi i vaš primjer neka grije srce svima onima koji idu vašim stopama....

----------


## M&T

predivno Zdenka,
čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Zdenka, mucam po tastaturi jer ne znam kako izreći sve ono što osjećam čitajući ovo.
Čestitam od srca! Blagoslov malenoj i vama!   :Heart:

----------


## njumi

:Heart:

----------


## njumi

> ....
> 
> I tako je počelo čekanje na početku kojeg nismo znali da će se mjeseci pretvoriti u godine...


a ona je došla taman kad treba   :Love:

----------


## vissnja

Neizmerno mi je drago. Čestitam od   :Heart:  

Drago mi je što je još jedno dete dobilo mogućnost da postane predivan mali čovek kao i tvoj M.

----------


## anjica

Zdenka2 cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## sis

Svaka riječ mi se čini suvišna. Zato samo čestitke mami, tati i M.-u .

----------


## pahuljičica

moram još malo         Zdenka   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mama.st

Iskreno i od srca govorim, iako te ne poznajem i malo sam tu, ali me jako dirnula ova tema.

Zdenka tako si lijepo sve ovo napisala, iz svake riječi isijava nevjerojatna ljubav, toplina, nježnost... sreća... sve što treba!!!

----------


## litala

sutra je sretan dan?   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Vratili smo se od B. Dijete je već napaćeno tim predugim postupkom. Neć je nervozna koliko god je ona inače racionalna i da si objasniti zašto to tako dugo traje. Odgojitelji kažu da živi ni na nebu ni na zemlji. Nadam se da ima povjerenja u nas da će sve biti kako smo joj rekli. 

Preko dana su se ona i M. prvo posvađali, a poslije su se lijepo igrali. Kad smo je vratili u dom nije se mogla odvojiti od mene. Sjedile smo tako nas dvije oko 45 min, ja sam je mazila, pričala joj koliko još puta spavamo, što je sve čeka do kuće. Dugo je trebalo dok je odlijepila umornu glavicu od mog ramena, a onda se je htjela još malo poigrati sa mnom. Pitala je, kada se sljedeći puta vidimo, hoćemo li je povesti zauvijek k sebi. Mi joj to stalno ponavljamo, ali je ona očito još uvijek u nevjerici. Ona je razumna djevojčica, ali je ipak još malo dijete i tko zna kakve se sve bure događaju u njezinoj maloj dušici. Jedva čekam da dođe, da bude ovdje, da može početi stjecati sigurnost i opuštenost, da odgoj može početi i općenito, normalni obiteljski život. Mislim da je pomalo muči i rastanak od osoba koje su joj bile bliske tamo, iako se je vezala uz nas i želi ići s nama. Još malo svi četvero moramo izdržati.


... nastavak priče o našem čekanju.

Moram priznati da sam nakon što smo poslali molbe neko vrijeme živjela u nerealnim očekivanjima. Naime, većina vas zna da smo mi s posvojenjem našeg sina imali ludu sreću, to jest gotovo da i nismo čekali. Obrada je i tada trajala dugo i predugo, no kad smo poslali molbe, nezaboravni poziv stigao je nakon pet dana. Drugi puta sam napisala molbu s mnogo više sigurnosti koje mi je dalo majčinstvo, mnogo rječitiju, mnogo osobniju molbu. I ona prva je bila osobna, ali ova je bila još osobnija i po mom sudu uvjerljivija. I tako sam ja, žena od pera, mislila da će moja neodoljiva molba ubrzo dati rezultate, da će se, možda ne tako brzo kao prvi put, ali ipak dogoditi onakav poziv, da će mene netko zvati da mi ponudi dijete. Međutim, od toga ništa. Osim što smo mi prije 6 godina imali ludu sreću, činjenica je da se i mnogo toga promijenilo, odnosno da posvojitelja svake godine ima sve više i više i da u Centrima zaprimaju toliko molbi da ih sve ne mogu niti pročitati. Dragi moji, ja sam imala prilike u Centru gdje je posvojena B vidjeti hrpu molbi samo od 2500 naovamo koja je bila visoka skoro meni do struka, časna riječ. Dakle, pozivi nisu stizali. Nikakvi. Onda je stigao jedan poziv. Radilo se o djetetu s izuzetno teškom mentalnom i fizičkom retardacijom. Nismo se mogli odlučiti za tako teško bolesno dijete. Nakon toga pala sam u razočaranje, misleći, pa zar zaista nisam zaslužila da konkuriram među ostalim posvojiteljima. Ali, nije se radilo o tome jesam li ja nešto zaslužila ili nisam nego o tome da način na koji sam ja očekivala da će se to riješiti jednostavno nije funkcionirao. Trebalo je promijeniti stav i aktivirati se. 

Tako sam i učinila. Počela sam nazivati po centrima i domovima (iako meni za nazivanje nepoznatih ljudi, pogotovo administracije trebaju visinske pripreme). Posjetila sam dom u Nazorovoj, nazivala druge domove, nazivala centre. Obratila sam se i nekim ljudima za koje sam vjerovala da mi mogu pomoći tako da mi pruže informaciju ima li negdje neko dijete, kao i preporuku. Kratko rečeno, svi su ti ljudi prema meni bili benevolentni, ali to na kraju nije dalo nikakvih rezultata. U tom razdoblju postojala je jedna jedina mogućnost posvojenja, ali troje djece odjednom, od kojih je dvoje djece bilo bitno starije od M. MM nikako nije bio za to, a ja, koliko god sam već bila očajna, morala sam priznati da nisam sigurna u sebe imam li snage iznijeti tako veliki zadatak na svojim leđima. M. nismo baš ispitivali hoćemo li posvojiti ovo ili ono dijete, jer roditelji smo mi, a ne on, ali ipak smo morali uzimati u obzir i njega. Jednostavno se nismo usuđivali suočiti ga s činjenicom da bi dobio troje braće, od toga dva starija dječaka. Loše sam se osjećala nakon toga, čak sam i sebe prekoravala i preispitivala želim li ja doista djecu kad postoji mogućnost da dobijem troje djece, a ja se nećkam. Prevladao je razum, koji po mom mišljenju i inače mora biti prisutan kod posvojenja. Iznijela sam taj konkretan slučaj želeći biti iskrena i dati vam savjet da činite samo ono za što ste sigurni da doista želite i možete iznijeti. 

Kad sam već krenula i aktivirala se nisam htjela odustati, ali prepreke su izbijale na svakom koraku. Mnogi tel. pozivi završavali su čuđenjem: Ali, gospođo, pa vi već imate dijete? Pa što vi hoćete? Pa zašto vi to hoćete? Znate li koliko mi molbi imamo? Katkad sam se osjećala kao da sa mnom nešto nije u redu zbog toga što želim još jedno dijete. U to vrijeme već smo čekali više od godine. Počela sam sve češće pomišljati na to da je naš ulazak u drugi postupak bio samo wishful thinking, da to nije realno, da gubimo vrijeme i energiju za nešto što se neće nikada dogoditi, a oduzimamo sve to djetetu koje imamo. Bilo je perioda kada sam obustavljala svoje akcije, privremeno odustajala, pa im se ponovo vraćala, ponovo se razočaravala. Dugo sam se kretala u tom začaranom krugu.

...

----------


## Zdenka2

> sutra je sretan dan?


Ne, tek u četvrtak. Još moramo izdržati.

----------


## čokolada

Mene valjda pucaju hormoni, pa ne mogu ništa suvislo napisati osim naizmjeničnih   :Crying or Very sad:  i  :D.
Jako sam sretna zbog vas   :Heart:  .

----------


## Vlvl

> Dijete je već napaćeno tim predugim postupkom. ... 
> Odgojitelji kažu da živi ni na nebu ni na zemlji. ... Ona je razumna djevojčica, ali je ipak još malo dijete i tko zna kakve se sve bure događaju u njezinoj maloj dušici. Jedva čekam da dođe, da bude ovdje, da može početi stjecati sigurnost i opuštenost, da odgoj može početi i općenito, normalni obiteljski život. Mislim da je pomalo muči i rastanak od osoba koje su joj bile bliske tamo, iako se je vezala uz nas i želi ići s nama. ...


Draga Zdenka, ovo me tako dirnulo, tako je bilo nama i našem djetetu u onom prelaznom periodu, koji je trajao nepuna dva mjeseca ali za nas ipak predugo... Držite se još tih nekoliko dana.   :Love:  
A ovaj drugi dio - čitam i učim.

----------


## Val

zdenka!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  
ne znam sto pametnog napisati!!?? ja sam odusevljena!! :D 
presretna zbog vas i vase djece!!

----------


## leonessa

> Još malo svi četvero moramo izdržati.


Zdenka   :Heart:  .

----------


## litala

:Love:  da cim lakse izdrzite   :Heart:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ljudi ja sam izgleda stvarno premorena. Ona brojka 2500, trebala je biti 2005., naravno.

----------


## momtobe

:Heart:  !

----------


## mamma san

Zdenka...pa tek sad vidim ovaj topic!!

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji na sekici! I seki na svima vama!   :Heart:  
Ajme, koliko puno ljubavi na jednom mjestu!

----------


## marči

zdenka, oduševili ste me...želim vam puno puno sretnih trenutaka!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Kad smo je vratili u dom nije se mogla odvojiti od mene. Sjedile smo tako nas dvije oko 45 min, ja sam je mazila, pričala joj koliko još puta spavamo, što je sve čeka do kuće. Dugo je trebalo dok je odlijepila umornu glavicu od mog ramena, a onda se je htjela još malo poigrati sa mnom. Pitala je, kada se sljedeći puta vidimo, hoćemo li je povesti zauvijek k sebi.


  :Crying or Very sad:  Dusa malena  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Nakon tako dugo čekanja, još samo malo...  :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  ! Željno iščekujem nastavak priče  :Smile: ...

----------


## **mial**

:D  :D  :D  čestitke od   :Heart:   cijeloj obitelji i seki na prekrasnoj obitelji!!!
hrpa emocija mi se izmješala, smijem se, plačem . . .
prekrasna priča . . . željno iščekujem četvrtak, a mogu si misliti kako je tek vama   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

zdenka, tulim ko kišna godina na izjave tvoje dječice i uzbuđenje koje izbija iz tvojih postova!   :Love:

----------


## pcelica

Prekrasno, čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## kajsa

:Heart:

----------


## nevena

joj zdenka nism dugo navracala na posvojenja. tako mi je drago zbog vas. cestatam od srca   :Heart:   i s gusom citam dalje pricu

----------


## UmaBg

> Još na prvom susretu mu je rekla: "Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj u životu!". A on je odgovorio: "Ja tebi nisam prijatelj, ja sam ti brat!"


Ovo me bukvalno oborilo s nogu.
 :D 
Bata i seka  :Love:  .
Sve cestitke, uzivajte u svojoj deci, svojoj velikoj radosti. 
Predivna prica o upornosi, istrajnosti, strpljivosti koja se zavrsava najlepse  sto moze.  Krug je zatvornen, kao sama pises, imate sina i cerku, ste covek vise da pozeli ?
Retko je da neko uspe da usvoji dvoje dece u dansnje vreme.
 Zato samo za vas posebni smajliji :  :Gumi-gumi:  i   :Preskace uze:

----------


## seni

zdenka, jos jednom   :Love:  

i jedno malo pitanje:
kako se dogada, da uz toliko potencijalnih posvojitelja koji daju sve od sebe, djeca budu do 6 ili vise godina u domu?

----------


## Arkana10

citam te i dalje i samo   :Love:  jos malo i gotovo

----------


## Hana_Sara

Zdenka, presretna sam zbog tebe. to je veliki Bozji blagoslov koji sam ja SIGURNA da ces dobro iskoristiti. tvoje prekrasna obitelj sasvim je zasluzeno tvoja, djeca i VISE nego da si ih sama rodila   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Nestrpljivo očekujem nastavak. 
 :Heart:   za hrabru mamu i njenu dječicu.

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenka, jos jednom   
> 
> i jedno malo pitanje:
> kako se dogada, da uz toliko potencijalnih posvojitelja koji daju sve od sebe, djeca budu do 6 ili vise godina u domu?


Seni, u domovima ima mnogo djece koja ne mogu biti posvojena. Djeca koja imaju uvjete za posvojenje ostaju u domu toliko koliko to zahtijeva pravni postupak. Djeca se smještaju u dom zato što roditelji ili negi drugi skrbnici iz obitelji nisu u stanju odgovarajuće brinuti o njima. Ta djeca borave u domu privremeno ili trajno, ovisno o okolnostima. Ima mnogo roditelja ili drugih rođaka djece u domu koji nastoje riješiti svoje probleme i postići da im CZSS vrati djecu ili ih barem posjećuju. Problem nastaje onda kada roditelji niti brinu za djecu niti omogućavaju da se ona posvoje. Takvih roditelja ima vrlo mnogo. 

Djeca mogu steći pravni status za posvojenje na dva načina: jedan je dobrovoljno odricanje od roditeljske skrbi sa strane biološke majke i oca, ako je poznat. Drugi način je kada se na inicijativu CZSS pokreće sudski postupak za oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi biološkim roditeljima. To uvijek poprilično traje. Razlog tome je što se roditeljima daje šansa da poprave svoje uvjete, prati se brinu li za djecu na neki način, posjećuju li ih, vode na vikende i odmore i slično. Ako ne, trebalo bi pokrenuti sudski postupak. Centri to i čine, ali u nedovoljnoj mjeri. Predugo se čeka, previše se šanse daje roditeljima koji vidno ne brinu o djeci. U tome se učinkovitost centara jako razlikuje. Oba centra gdje su posvojena moja djeca ističu se po broju posvojenja, a to je mjerilo učinkovitosti njihova rada na tom planu. Kada konačno postupci dođu na sud idu u redovitu proceduru, a to znači rijetka ročišta, nedolaženje na ročišta, davanje šanse sa strane suda... Katkada i odvjetnici produžavaju procese zbog svoje zarade. A za to vrijeme djeca su u domu ili u udomiteljstvu. U većini takvih slučajeva sud odlučuje po prijedlogu CZSS, ali ne uvijek. No, takva djeca imaju šansu barem nakon više godina biti posvojena, a ima mnogo djece koja doista odrastu u domu, što se nikako ne bi smjelo dozvoliti.

Onome što sam jučer napisala o svojim nerealnim očekivanja nakon što sam poslala molbe htjela bih dodati još i to da su ta moja nerealna očekivanja bila potkrijepljena uvjerenjem da će nam činjenica da želimo veće dijete bitno pomoći. Međutim, nije bilo tako. S brojem posvojitelja raste i interes za sve veću djecu. I dalje ima najviše zanimanja za bebe, ali sve više i za predškolsku, pa i školsku djecu mlađu od 10 godina. Za djevojčice u dobi kao što je moja B. ima jako puno zainteresiranih posvojitelja. Ljudi koji su u 40-ima sve se češće odlučuju za posvojenje starijeg djeteta da ne bi bili prestari u odnosu na dijete, a i zato što je konkurencija za bebe ogromna. Osvjedočila sam se da u centrima ne moraju iščitavati molbe i zvati ljude za predškolsku djecu, jer ih je dovoljno koji zovu i sami se interesiraju. U centru gdje je posvojena moja B. djelatnici su morali tražiti roditelje samo za stariju djecu, braću koja su išla zajedno na posvojenje i za djecu s posebnim potrebama.

----------


## pahuljičica

zdenka, možeš malo objasniti (naravno, kad stigneš) tijek papirologije i pravomoćnoti riješenja o posvojenju i sve vezano uz to  :Heart:  

puse   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

...

Unatoč neuspjesima i dalje sam nazivala centre za koje sam načula da imaju djece za posvojenje. Nisam nailazila ni na kakav odaziv. Odgovori su bili u stilu: Nemamo djece; Kad budemo imali djece mi ćemo vas zvati; Gospođo, mi imamo puno takvih kao što ste vi; Gospođo, pa što vi hoćete, jednom ste već dobili dijete, ima puno ljudi koji čekaju... itd. Uglavnom, tapkanje na mjestu, bez svjetla na kraju tunela. Do tada sam bila u kontaktu samo sa zagrebačkim domovima i to ne svima, jer su neki za mene ostali zatvorene, neprobojne tvrđave. Odlučila sam pisati nekim drugim domovima po Hrvatskoj i zvati ih. Oni koji prate ovaj pdf sjetit će se da sam se nekoliko puta izjasnila protiv kombinacija s domovima, a razlog tome je što sam se osobno u tome silno opekla. Detalje o tome ne mogu ovdje pisati zbog samog djeteta o kojem se radilo. Reći ću toliko da smo se na inicijativu osoblja jednog doma jako približili jednom djetetu. Međutim, informacije koje smo dobili od osoblja doma bile su daleko od istine o statusu djeteta. Sve to je potrajalo nekoliko mjeseci i završilo fijaskom. Za mene je to bio udarac od kojeg sam glavinjala nekoliko mjeseci. Svima savjetujem - nemojte do djeteta ići preko domova. Možete se informirati u domovima ima li djece za posvojenje i u kojim centrima, ali ostanite samo na tim informacijama, a potom se obratite centrima. Domovi su samo servis, a nemaju nadležnosti nad djecom i nisu upućeni u sve što se tiče djeteta. Osoblje doma želi dobro djeci, želi ih udomiti, ali nisu nadležni za to da nude djecu i kad to čine mogu učiniti više zla nego dobra. 

Nakon sveg tog užasa ja sam odustala od posvojenja. Doslovno odustala. Nisam više nikoga zvala ni raspitivala se niti sam razmišljala o drugom djetetu. Počela sam samoj sebi ponavljati one rečenice koje su mi mnogi izgovarali tijekom više od godinu dana i uvjeravati se da je možda i bolje tako. Posvetila sam se poslu, završavala sam knjigu i svoj budući život sam gledala u okviru postojećeg obiteljskog stanja. Tako je prošlo nekoliko mjeseci. Tada mi je jedna dobra duša (Hvala J.!) javila da u jednom centru imaju djevojčicu za posvojenje u dobi kakvu smo mi željeli. Ja sam u prvi čas bila gotovo u šoku, jer sam već sve to bila stavila iza sebe. Razmišljala sam nekoliko dana i u meni se ponovo probudila želja za drugim djetetom, ovaj puta još snažnije nego prije. Nazvala sam i s druge strane naišla na pravu sugovornicu. Izuzetno ljubaznu i profesionalnu osobu, pravog čovjeka na pravom mjestu, ženu kojoj je bilo bitno da netko doista želi dijete, a ne ima li već djece ili ne. To je bilo presudno. Ja sam nastavila nazivati i to je potrajalo jako dugo, jer su biološki roditelji djevojčice bili u sudskom procesu za oduzimanje RS. U centru su mislili da će to relativno brzo biti riješeno, ali nije bilo tako - proces je ukupno trajao 2 godine, a ja sam počela zvati nešto manje od godinu dana prije negoli je doista završio. Zvala sam u razmacima od dva tjedna do mjesec dana. Jedna druga dobra duša (Hvala P.!) mi je davala i dodatne informacije i rekla mi je i za neku djecu u drugim centrima. Zvala sam tragom svih tih informacija, ali na tim mjestima nisam naišla na isti odaziv i nije bilo situacije slične ovoj. Jako sam puno nade polagala u to da će ova djevojčica biti naša. Gospođa s kojom sam razgovarala nije mi nikada ništa obećala, ali je stavljala do znanja da sam na nju ostavila dobar dojam i da ima nade za nas. MM je par puta nazvao kad ja nisam mogla i stekao je isti dojam. To nazivanje je trajalo gotovo godinu dana. Ovog ljeta, već smo bili na moru, nazvala sam u dogovorenom terminu da bih vidjela je li konačno proces gotov. Glas s druge strane rekao mi je da je, ali da su izabrani drugi roditelji, jer mi već imamo jedno dijete. Meni su u tom trenutku sve lađe potonule. Smatrala sam da je sve gotovo, da je otišla moja zadnja nada. Jedva sam došla do sugovornice koja mi je čitavo vrijeme govorila da je bitna motivacija i interes djeteta, a na kraju je ipak bilo presudno to što mi imamo jedno dijete. Moje nade su ugasnule. U odnosu na Centar, vijest sam primila pomirljivo. Koliko god bila razočarana, prihvatila sam njihovu odluku da je netko drugi bio bolji izbor od nas. Svi smo u istoj kaši, svi želimo djecu. Ja sam izgubila, ali je netko drugi dobio. U tom, za mene bolnom razgovoru, u kojem sam nastupila razočarano i tužno, ali pomirljivo, valjda sam se smilila ovoj gospođi i ona mi je rekla neka nazovem za desetak dana, jer da će možda biti nešto drugo što je još na sudu. Odlučila sam nazvati, jer nijednu ni najmanju šansu ne treba propustiti, ali moje nade su potonule. Odmor mi je bio upropašten, nisam spavala noćima, samo sam osjećala kako me steže oko srca. Najgore mi je bilo to što sam smatrala da nemam druge šanse, s obzirom na sve ono što je bilo prije. Sve je govorilo da će ishod svaki puta biti isti, to jest da ćemo, uza sav naš trud uvijek biti odbijeni, jer već imamo dijete.

----------


## white_musk

:Love:

----------


## wewa

Zdenka, raduje me vasa sreca kao da je moja   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Teško je čitati o razočaranjima koje si doživjela vežući se uz djecu u čije si posvojenje polagala silne nade. 
Sva sreća da nikada nisi potpuno odustala  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Zdenka, mogu ti samo poslati   :Heart: !

----------


## mareena

Zdenka,  :Heart: .

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:  moram   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

> Najgore mi je bilo to što sam smatrala da nemam druge šanse, s obzirom na sve ono što je bilo prije. Sve je govorilo da će ishod svaki puta biti isti, to jest da ćemo, uza sav naš trud uvijek biti odbijeni, jer već imamo dijete.


Zdenka   :Heart:   ti si ovo "odradila" i za mene. Hvala ti za iskustvu koje si mi pružila.Još jedno   :Heart:  .

----------


## Mama Natasa

Tek sada vidim ovo.
Zdenka  :Heart:  , baš mi je drago zbog vas  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Ovo je zaista teško čitati. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je bilo prolaziti kroz sve godinama.
Hvala što dijeliš svoja iskustva s nama.

----------


## Zdenka2

Dakle, nazvala sam ja prema dogovoru, ali s puno rezignacije. Gospođa mi je rekla da je upravo završio postupak za još jednu djevojčicu, otprilike iste dobi. Ja nisam znala da li da se nadam ili da dignem ruke, što da kažem. Ona je bila jako ljubazna, pa je iz mene provalilo da više ne znam što da radim, da sam sve učinila što sam mogla i da ne znam što bih više mogla učiniti. Ona je tada rekla: Pa, možete doći k nama u centar, da se upoznamo, bez obaveze s jedne i s druge strane. Meni je to zvučalo istovremeno i predivno i grozno. Taj poziv je u meni ponovno budio nadu, ali sam mislila da je to uzaludna nada i da smo, kao i uvijek, samo rezerva. Međutim, rekla sam da ćemo svakako doći. Gospođa mi je zakazala termin za 5 dana. 

Mi smo prekinuli godišnji tjedan dana ranije i odjurili tamo. Očekivali smo da će nas dočekati povjerenstvo, odnosno tim koji radi posvojenja, kao što je bilo kad smo posvojili M. Međutim, tamo je bila samo gospođa s kojom smo razgovarali i koja je već ionako bila na našoj strani. Čekali smo, pa su ipak pristigli i ostali članovi tima. Razgovor mi nije ostavio puno nade zato što je i u njemu došlo do toga da "mi već imamo jedno dijete i kako bi nam bilo kada bismo mi čekali prvo, a netko bi dobio drugo". Ja sam tada rekla da mi želimo dijete, da smo dali molbu da bismo otvorili put djeteta prema sebi, da konkuriramo jednako kao i drugi, bez obzira na to koliko tko ima djece. Rekla sam im, ako pronađu roditelje za koje će ocijeniti da su za to dijete bolji od izbor od nas, u redu, neka postupe tako, ali neka nas ne diskvalificiraju kao roditelje samo zato što imamo dijete. MM je isto dao sve od sebe, bio je razgovorljiv i pristupačan. Rekli su da su mene zamišljali takvom kakva jesam, ali da im je on najveće iznenađenje u pozitivnom smislu, jer da su obično muževi šutljivi i mračni. Tada su nam dali na uvid i neke podatke o djetetu, to jest psihološki izvještaj i rekli su da smo ostavili dobar dojam. Rekli su nam i to da su osim nas kandidati još dva para koji nisu imali djece. Zadnja rečenica je bila neka se previše ne nadamo. Kad smo izašli van osjećala sam se kao pretučena, prazna kao ispuhani balon. MM je bio zadovoljan ishodom razgovora i jako su mu se svidjeli ljudi tamo, tako da je bio optimističan. Ja sam isto procijenila da smo stvarno ostavili dobar dojam, ali sam mislila da će se to svesti na to da ćemo ostati izvrsna rezerva. Roditeljima i ostalima koji su željno očekivali vijesti rekla sam neka se ne nadaju, jer da ja mislim da neće biti ništa od toga.

Prolazili su tjedni, budući da se stvar iskomplicirala u pravnom segmentu. Čuli smo se s centrom i po dva puta tjedno, ponovo tapkali u mjestu, a zvali su i ostali parovi. Moje nade su kopnile sa svakim danom sve više i više. To je potrajalo dosta dugo, skoro mjesec i pol dana. Uslijedio je poziv kojim smo obaviješteni da smo izabrani u drugi krug, odnosno da smo ostali mi i još jedan par. To mi nije dalo puno nade, jer sam bila uvjerena da će prevagnuti to što oni nemaju djece. Ali, izdržavala sam i davala sve od sebe. Moram iskreno priznati da sam tada pokušala tražiti preporuku kako bi stvar ipak prevagnula na našu stranu, ali nisam uspjela. I bolje da nisam. Od nas se tražila nova obrada i MM i ja smo se odmah bacili na dogovore s našim centrom. Par dana smo morali čekati, zbog nekih kadrovskih problema, pa smo mislili da kasnimo i da je taj drugi par već sve obavio. Kad smo konačno dogovorili obradu, o tome sam obavijestila centar od malene. Gospođa je to primila na znanje, rekla je da će pričekati obradu i da će onda vidjeti što i kako. Razgovor je bio vrlo kratak i ja sam protumačila na svoju štetu, kao, mi smo tu tek tako, ali dijete će dobiti onaj drugi par. Poprilično tužna i obeshrabrena, s takvim sam mislima sjela za računalo i pokušavala raditi. 

Sat vremena kasnije zazvonio je telefon. Ta ista gospođa je rekla da je razgovarala s kolegama, da su se odlučili za nas, jer smo pokazali više motivacije i da je to to. Svaki put se naježim kad se toga sjetim. Tada sam reagirala vrlo emotivno, kao da se brana podigla, svi ti nagomilani osjećaji su provalili iz mene. Nakon svih tih muka svih tih godina i mjeseci i teške skepse da će ikada išta biti, ja sam čula te riječi da ću dobiti kćer.   :Heart:  Mogli smo je ići posjetiti već tog tjedna.

----------


## otocanka

Zdenka, budiš mi sjećanja     :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenkić  :Heart:   :Heart:  od mene i MM......  :Dancing Fever:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sing:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Zdenka..pusa najveca vasoj cetveroclanoj obitelji   :Kiss:  
 ...toliko emocija..nesto predivno...  :Love:  
pisi...  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ajme, Zdenka, koja borba! Znam da se sve to zaboravi s prvim osmjehom, ali ipak...mora se posjedovati strašna snaga koju imaju samo iznimni ljudi poput vas   :Heart:  , a to Centru nije promaklo.

----------


## LeeLoo

...uh..i ja čitam i čitam..-i čitam.ma prepredivno.I mi se dvoumimo krenuti ili ne u još jednu molbu...i ovo mi daje poticaj.Hvala Z.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

LeeLoo  :Love:  ,želim ti od srca da se i vama želja ostavri  :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zdenka...   :Crying or Very sad:  od ganuca i srece s vama   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Zapravo, koliko god ste vi htjeli, ništa se prije nije moglo niti dogoditi po tom pitanju, jer to bio samo put do vaše kćeri. Kao što je netko od vas lijepo rekao: moje dijete će biti ono koje mi je suđeno! 
A vas je čekala baš vaša B. i morali ste proći sve te kušnje da dođete do nje...
Još dvije noći...
Divna je to priča, majko dvoje djece!  :Heart:

----------


## Anvi

Čestitam od srca, Zdenka. Djevojčica je dobila prekrasnu obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

Krasna priča, nemam riječi. Nikako ne mogu zamisliti da bi se to moglo meni dogoditi. Upornost i strplivost  su dvije velike vrline. Pozdrav i čestitam vam od   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## nela

Nemam riječi, samo ogromno divljenje prema tvojoj upornosti, strpljivosti, predanosti, vjeri i  sabranosti.   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Draga Zdenka … rijetko kad čitam sve teme na forumu, pogotovo kad sam, kao ovih dana, slabo pri netu… Jedna od onih koje uvijek pregledam je "Odgoj u duhu vjere" na "Izazovima roditeljstva"…i tamo mi jutros u oči upadnu tvoje riječi… *"moja djeca"*… Na neki čudan način sam se sledila, a onda brzo krenula tražiti očekujući negdje baš ovakvu divnu, predivnu vijest…I zato ti sada čestitam…tebi, TM, M., što ste tako prekrasno obogatili obitelj, što ste bili uporni, predani i što ste, usprkos svim preprekama, našli snage da dođete do ovog trenutka i što svi zajedno nosite u sebi toliko puno ljubavi…a i vašoj kćeri B., što je našla tako divnu i ispunjenu obitelj.

Ne mogu ni zamisliti kolika je sreća u vašim srcima sada, ali veselim se s vama iz dubine duše.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Zdenka...   od ganuca i srece s vama


Potpisujem   :Heart:  !

----------


## Nika

Zdenka, čestitam od srca   :Heart:  

Priča je tako snažna i puna ljubavi, val emocija me preplavio.

Veselim se vašem sutrašnjem danu. :D   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme Zdenka tako mi je drago da je vasa prica dobila sretan zavrsetak   :Heart:

----------


## flower

zdenak ja bih vrlo rado ovo imala na nasem portalu...jako je i inspirativno   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Zdenka,
čitam ovo sve što si napisala, toliko je divno, toliko si ti sama jaka i prekrasna osoba. Oprosti što ovako pišem, ne poznamo se nego virtualno, ali zaista to mislim i divim se što si sve izdržala i prošla da usrećiš to malo biće (a i da ono usreći vas sve).
Želim cijeloj tvojoj obitelji sutrašnji dan za sjećanje i veselim se što je to već sutra!

----------


## mama_tanja

zdenka, tvoje postove sam prvi put uocila kod darovitih, bilo je to kao promatranje u ogledalu. od tad ih pratim, iako nisam cesto na forumu.
danas sam na drugom topicu procitala "moja djeca" i ....   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kiki miki

Zdenka, tako mi je lijepo citati tvoje postove. 
Sva sam se najezila zamisljajuci tu malu djevojcicu koja zeljno ceka sutrasnji dan, dan ponovnog rodenja i pocetka zivota u obitelji. Koliko je tesko docekati taj dan, to samo ona zna. Koliko li samo zudi za osjecajem pripadnosti i voljenosti. Neka joj je sa srecom, a i svima vama koji ju sa toliko ljubavi docekujete. Zagrli ju i pomazi i u moje ime.

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenak ja bih vrlo rado ovo imala na nasem portalu...jako je i inspirativno


Flower, nemam ništa protiv da to objavite na portalu. Ja sam to i pisala zbog drugih, prvenstveno zbog onih koji su u istoj situaciji u kakvoj sam ja bila, a onda i zbog svih ostalih koji žele nešto saznati o posvojenju kakvo stvarno jest. Vama prepuštam da tekst uredite onako kako mislite da je prikladnije za portal.

Svima ostalima hvala na divnim riječima podrške. Uputile ste mojoj obitelji i meni pregršt dobrih želja i želim vam reći da osjećam njihovo djelovanje.

...

Došao je dan posjete. Za prvi puta, nismo poveli M. Znali smo da ćemo imati dosta adminstrativnog posla i htjeli smo prvi puta biti potpuno posvećeni B. M. je prosvjedovao, jer je želio ići, međutim, prihvatio je naše objašnjenje zašto on kao dijete ne može sudjelovati u pravnim poslovima niti u odlučivanju o posvojenju. 

Prvo smo išli u Centar, a odatle s djelatnicom Centra u dom. Smjestili su nas u sobu za goste. Nakon kraćeg vremena otvaraju se vrata. S ručicom u ruci odgojiteljice ulazi djevojčica. Slatkica. Gura bradicu u prsa, smijulji se, a ispod oka nas gleda istovremeno stidljivo i vragolasto. Djelatnica Centra već je pozna i doziva je: Dođi B., ne boj se, hoćeš se upoznati s ovim čikom i tetom? Već su joj ranije rekli da dolaze novi mama i tata, tako da je sva uzbuđena. Pozdravljamo se, ali ona ipak sjeda dalje od nas, pored poznatih osoba. Ja je pozivam: B. dođi malo do mene. Ima ovdje neka šarena vrećica, hoćeš li da zajedno pogledamo što je unutra? Ona skače sa stolice, prilazi mi i ja je uzimam u krilo. Taj trenutak kad sam prvi puta osjetila težinu i toplinu njezinog malog tjelešca i njezin dječji miris pamtit ću zauvijek. Samoj sam sebi rekla: Ovo je moja kći. Ja sam joj mama. To mi je razblažilo dušu. Zajedno smo pregledale poklončiće, presvlačile bebu i počele razgovarati. Govorila je tiho, pa sam i ja počela tako tiho govoriti, u šali. Shvaća i nastavlja šalu. Ostavili su nas nasamo s njom. Pričali smo s njom, škakljali se i mazili. Vrlo spremno se je uvalila u krilo MM, na njegovo veliko uživanje. (BTW, trebale ste ga vidjeti kako je izglancao cijeli stan, kao nikad u životu, za sutrašnji dolazak svoje princeze!) Bila je razgovorljiva, prisna, vesela, preslatka djevojčica. Kad su se svi vratili u prostoriju izravno su je pitali bi li ona htjela da joj MM i ja budemo tata i mama. Veselo je raširila oči i uskliknula: Da, da, da! I rekla da ne želi spavati 5 puta dok mi ponovo dođemo nego želi odmah ići s nama. Ali, morali smo se rastati. Kad smo se rastajali ja sam je podigla u naručje. Ona je ugurala svoje lišce u moje rame i tako smo dugo stajale. Nije se htjela odvojiti od mene, a ja sam joj šaptala da sam joj ja sada mama i da će sve biti dobro, onako kao što smo se dogovorili. Kad smo morali otići s djelatnicom Centra stajala je iza vrata i slala nam puse i mi njoj.   :Heart:  

Vratili smo se u Centar. Tamo smo dobili na uvid kompletnu psiho-socijalnu anamnezu njezine biološke obitelji. Nakon toga smo potpisali zahtjeva za posvojenje. Zanimljivo mi je bilo to da su od nas tražili da, osim svih podataka potrebnih za pravni dio posla, u taj dokument unesemo i svoj emotivni doživljaj djevojčice. 

Vratili smo se kući i sve detaljno pretresli s M. Smiješio se na svaku našu riječ i želio znati svaki detalj.

Nakon toga stvari nisu išle ritmom kojeg smo mi htjeli, jer su još dokumenti nedostajali u samom centru. Nešto oko skrbništva, u što se baš ne razumijem. Mi smo skupili sve naše papire i obradu i sve to poslali u dotični Centar. Međutim, prije izdavanja rješenja još smo morali čekati pravmoćnost nekog njihovog dokumenta. Zbog toga se čitav proces oduljio na više od mjesec dana. Kad je rješenje stiglo počeo je teći rok njegove pravomoćnosti. I to smo morali čekati, kao i većina vas, bez obzira na to što se na to rješenje ne može žaliti nitko osim nas. U tom centru rade sve točno po proceduri. Drže se zakona i pravila u potpunosti. Čovjek bi to kaktada rado preskočio, pogotovo kad čitam da su mnogi dobili djecu i prije pravomoćnosti rješenja, no, ipak se slažem s njima da je bolje poštivati pravne propise nego kasnije žaliti. 

Taj period smo iskoristili za bolje upoznavanje. Svakog vikenda smo išli k B. Mogli smo biti s njom čitav dan, ali smo je predvečer morali vratiti u dom. Nisu nam dozvolili niti da je uzmemo doma preko vikenda, što neki centri dopuštaju. Bili su vrlo odlučni u tome da se moramo strpjeti do samog kraja, to jest do pravomoćnosti rješenja. 

Sljedećeg vikenda išli smo svi zajedno. Djeca su se upoznala. O njihovom susretu već sam pisala, no reći ću ponovo da je on za nas bio iznenađujuć. Ta djeca su se tako zbližila da mi to grije srce. Znaju se oni i posvaditi, natjecati za roditeljsku pažnju, odmjeravati tko je što dobio i slično, ali većinom se lijepo igraju, uvažavaju se i počinju se voljeti. Taj proces mogu više pratiti kod M., jer on svakodnevno pita za nju, odbrojava dane, veseli se njezinom dolasku, priča o njoj. Silno mu je drago što mu je tako bliska po dobi, tako da oni sve mogu raditi zajedno. I mene strašno veseli to što ćemo im moći ponuditi mnogo istih stvari, interesantnih za oboje. M. je bez imalo otpora prihvatio promjene u dječjoj sobi, dapače, u svemu je sudjelovao i blagonaklono se smiješio svim ružičastim stvarima koje su napučile njegovu do sada pravu mušku sobu. MM je posebna priča. Njemu je srce na mjestu i vidno se topi što ima kćerkicu. Već vidim da će to biti velika ljubav i sretna sam zbog toga. Sretna sam i zbog nove dimenzije mog majčinstva, zbog toga što imam kćer i što ću steći nova iskustva koja kći donosi majci, veselim se što imam dvoje djece, što M. neće više biti sam, što za B. počinje novi život koji će joj biti puno ljepši i sretniji nego do sada. Svaki puta kad smo je posjetili htjela je odmah ići s nama, ne vraćati se u dom. Svaki puta je pitala hoćemo li je sljedeći puta povesti. Kad smo se prošli puta vidjeli bila je presretna što smo joj rekli da se konačno približava taj dan. Često se čujemo s njom telefonom. Uvijek bude zbunjena, jer nije navikla na razgovor telefonom, ali pomno vodi brigu o tome koliko je dana već prošlo i kad dolazimo po nju. Eto, taj dan je sutra. Sutra navečer ću prvi puta pokriti oboje svoje djece i poljubiti ih prije spavanja. Sutra počinje nova priča.

Ovu svoju sretnu priču sa svojim virtualnim prijateljima, ali i opisati što sam sve prošla, kako sam se osjećala, koliko je tu iskušenja bilo i na koji način sam kroz njih prolazila. Kod prvog posvojenja nisam ni osjetila te muke, nisam ni znala kroz što su sve drugi prolazili, ali sada znam i, nakon svega, drago mi je da znam. Svima vama koji čekate djecu želim ovo što sam ja dva puta doživjela. Posebno mislim na one koji se žele drugi puta upustiti u tu avanturu života. Događa se da i oni koji po drugi puta posvajaju imaju sreće i ne prolaze tako teški put do drugog djeteta kao što sam ja prošla, ali mislim da će u većini slučajeva njima ipak biti teže. Ako im ova moja priča može pomoći na njihovom putu, bit će mi drago. Ako bih sada mogla sažeti što su bili ključni momenti na mom putu do moje kćeri to bi bili ovi: velika želja i potreba da imamo još jedno dijete, ustrajanje u svojoj želji i odluci i u teškim časovima, pomoć dobrih ljudi i Božja volja. Bez toga ne bismo stigli tamo gdje smo sada.

----------


## seni

za sutrasnji dan   :Smile:  
i bas me dirnuo tm, koji glanca.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Plačem i smijem se (a na poslu sam - srećom sama u sobi).
Prekrasno si to opisala. Posve mogu zamisliti vaš trenutak prvog susreta. 
Drago mi je zbog svih vas četvero da ste imali volje i snage proći kroz sve teškoće drugog posvajanja. Ne sumnjam da će i jednom i drugom vašem djetetu biti puno bolje ovako nego da su jedinci.

----------


## Mony

Zdenka, stvarno predivno!!! 

Kako je ona cekala bas vas   :Heart:

----------


## a zakaj

Zdenka, ovo sve zvuci tako dirljivo.

Moram jos reci da mi je, sad kad razmisljam unatrag, zapanjujuca ona stalozenost i smirenost s kojom si gotovo svakodnevno pisala ovdje na forumu, a da su se istovremeno u tvojoj dusi smjenjivale onakve bure.

----------


## ina33

> Eto, taj dan je sutra. Sutra navečer ću prvi puta pokriti oboje svoje djece i poljubiti ih prije spavanja. Sutra počinje nova priča.


Draga Zdenka, još jednom vam čestitam  :Heart: ! Živite od sutra vašu novu, sretnu priču   :Heart:  ! Tvoji tekstovi su stvarno edukativni i predivni i hvala ti na svemu što s nama dijeliš.

----------


## Zoranova draga

Zdenka, opet cestitam, sa suzama i osmehom. Dirnuta sam i zadivljena.

----------


## Mariela

Draga Zdenka,
vaša priča je zaista čudesna. Poticaj svima da ustraju u svojim ciljevima.
Radujem se s vama sutrašnjem danu.

----------


## ronin

draga Zdenka,
čestitam od srca!  :Heart:  

Ne znam kojoj sam se vijesti u posljednje vrijeme razveselila više od ove!
Još je jedno malo srce obavijeno ljubavlju tvoje prekrasne obitelji,koja doslovce isijava iz ekrana krot tvoje dirljive i mudre riječi.

Želim vam da uživate u svakom trenutku koji ćete provesti sa svojom kćerkicom...i zahvaljujem Bogu što je svojim predivnim putevima njenu sudbinu isprepleo sa vašom-zauvijek.  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...smrccccc....  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Za sutra...  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:  prekrasno!
i ja nestrpljivo cekam sutrasnji dan i skori izvjestaj!!

----------


## njumi

Čitala sam ne trepnuvši, skoro da nisam disala.

Beskrajno uživam u tvojim postovima i radujem se sutrašnjem danu radi vas četvero, vaše cijele obitelji, vaše cijele rodbine i svih ljudi koji su vas podržavali i bili uz vas.


 :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka....čitam i jednostavno ne mogu prestati.....A riječi su suvišne...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:

----------


## majica

prekrasna prica ,pusa princezi i starijem bratu  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anek

zdenka, dobro je da ovaj topic i tvoje postove čitam doma, jer sam dala oduška suzama   :Heart:  
želim vam od srca prekrasan sutrašnji dan; tebi, TM-u, M-u i ostatku obitelji; neka vam bude nezaboravan. ovo je jedna od najljepših priča na ovom forumu, a i ne samo na forumu   :Love:

----------


## white_musk

pridružujem se željama od anek  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ovo je najljepša priča koju sam ikada čitao. Svaka čast na upornosti.
B. želim  sutrašnju dobrodošlicu u SVOJU obitelj  :Gumi-gumi:   :Bouncing:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Tek sad vidim...
Zdenka, jako, jako mi je drago zbog vas   :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Još jednom sam se rascmoljila kad sam čitala i želim vam svu sreću   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Neopisivo sam radosna i uzbudjena zbog vas cetvoro  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

....-i došao TAJ dan.-SRETNO!!!

----------


## čokolada

:D   :Love:   :Heart:   za vaš novi početak!

----------


## samara4

uživajte u četvero :D  :D  pusa dječici  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

Konačno!!! :D  :D  :D 
Sretan dolazak maloj B., a mami, tati i M. velika   :Kiss:

----------


## litala

danas smo i mi sretni - zbog vas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

b., dobrodošla doma!  :D

----------


## Ancica

Zdenka, mislim na sve vas i danasnji poseban dan   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

B. dobrodošla u svoju novu, prekrasnu obitelj!   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Za ovakve predivne trenutke u životu, čovjek živi. 
I da ih čuje, a kamoli doživi!
Jedno  :Heart:  za ovaj posebni dan u vašim životima.

----------


## Loli

:Crying or Very sad:   :D   :Heart:  
Čestitke cijeloj obitelji!

----------


## white_musk

Dobrodošla B!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Saljem puno dobrih vibri za novi pocetak.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Zdenka   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## davorka

Za B. puno lijepih želja na njen današnji sretni dan! I vama svima!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamaniki25

Zdenka,
mislim na sve vas i radujem se s vama.  :Heart:

----------


## camel

> B. dobrodošla u svoju novu, prekrasnu obitelj!


 :D  :D   :D  :D

----------


## mamaineven

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji na novom početku
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dijana

Pridružujem se svim dobrim željama za lijepi početak života vaše B. u svojoj novoj obitelji.

----------


## Mama Natasa

Sretno danas, mislit ću nas vas večeras   :Love:

----------


## Gost

Sretno danas  :D   :Love:   :D

----------


## flower

sretno   :Heart:   i hvala za dozvolu za portal   :Love:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Sretan vam današnji dan i cijeli život što je pred vama!!!

----------


## sagres

Sretno cijeloj obitelji,danas mislimo na Vas!
B.sve najbolje i da se što prije uklopi u vašu divnu obitelj, a njeno djetinjstvo neka  dobije onaj smiso koji je trebao imati oduvijek.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto, taj dan je sutra. Sutra navečer ću prvi puta pokriti oboje svoje djece i poljubiti ih prije spavanja. Sutra počinje nova priča.
> 
> 
> Draga Zdenka, još jednom vam čestitam ! Živite od sutra vašu novu, sretnu priču   ! Tvoji tekstovi su stvarno edukativni i predivni i hvala ti na svemu što s nama dijeliš.


isto   :Love:  
***
B. Dobrodosla :D

----------


## marči

draga Zdenka, danas je otvoreno novo poglavlje tvoje knjige...neka stranice budu ispunjene srećom, ljubavlju i veseljem!

čestitam vam na upornosti i ogromnoj ljubavi koju imate!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

sretno danas  :Heart:   :Love:  
uzbudena sam kao da se radi o mojoj obitelji.

----------


## ronin

dobro došla malena B! :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

:Heart:

----------


## marta

:Heart:

----------


## Ines

:Love:

----------


## mamma san

> draga Zdenka, danas je otvoreno novo poglavlje tvoje knjige...neka stranice budu ispunjene srećom, ljubavlju i veseljem!
> 
> čestitam vam na upornosti i ogromnoj ljubavi koju imate!


potpisujem i još jednom čestitam!!   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:  na entu.  :Love:

----------


## anek

zdenka  :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

:Heart:   :D

----------


## Mony

Zdenka   :Heart:  

Joooj, izgorit cemo dok nam se ne javis   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Cure i dečki, vaše čestitke su predivne, diraju me u srce i zahvalna sam vam na vašim dobrim željama pretočenima u tople riječi!

Mi smo doma. Ja vam ne mogu opisati kako se lako i sretno osjećam. Dok ovo pišem djeca s tatom gledaju crtiće nakon uzbudljivog dana. 

Moju B. su u domu ispratili kao princezu. Bila sam neizmjerno dirnuta. Ona je jučer imala svoj oproštajni tulum na kojem su joj sva djeca uručila svoje crteže i poruke s lijepim željama, a isto tako i njezina odgojiteljica. Svi oni su plakali zbog rastanka, a i mi s njima. Opremili su je, kako kaže MM, kao da je udaju, sve je bilo u njezinoj torbi i to lijepo i novo. Mi smo, jasno, već sve kupili, tako da sada imamo odjeće za presvlačenje koliko joj srce želi. 

Kažu da je ona sve ove dane treperila, da je bila potpuno spremna da ode. Kažu da je svima pričala o M. i govorila im da je on njezin novi braco. Oprostila se sa svima jako lijepo, ali nije plakala. Bila je vesela, sretna. S M. se, naravno, u autu prvo posvadila (on je u fazi apotekarskog vaganja mojih postupaka prema njemu u odnosu prema njoj), ali poslije su tako veselo i euforično pjevali o našoj kući. Kad smo sjeli u auto i otišli iz doma on joj je rekao: "Sad se zoveš B. R., ti si naša i ideš svojoj kući". A kad smo došli pred vrata naše kuće on je stao pred nju i rekao: "B. spremi se na novi život!"

Ja sam rastopljena, rascmoljena, toplo mi je oko srca, presretna sam. Obožavam svoju djecu i zahvaljujem svim dobrim ljudima koji su mi pomogli da ih dobijem i dobrom Bogu koji me je pogledao.

Svima vama koji čekate želim da što prije dočekate ovakvu sreću.  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

:D   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Sing:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

> Kad smo sjeli u auto i otišli iz doma on joj je rekao: "Sad se zoveš B. R., ti si naša i ideš svojoj kući". A kad smo došli pred vrata naše kuće on je stao pred nju i rekao: "B. spremi se na novi život!"


Prelepo   :Heart:  

Svu sreću sveta vam želim u četvoro   :Love:

----------


## otocanka

> :D


Čestitam vam svima !!!   :Heart:

----------


## mim

Zdenka, meni stvarno teško zasuze oči, ali nakon pročitanoga....   :Heart:  

Hvala ti što si svima nama pretočila u srce dio svojih uspona, padova, strahova, težnji i na kraju sreće. Zaslužila si je. 

Čitajući ono što je govorio tvoj sin... Upravo njegovo veliko srce govori o veličini srca njegove majke. Prekrasno dijete predivnih roditelja. Uživajte svi četvero, a tvojoj kćeri se više nema što poželjeti: sve je već dobila onog trena kad ste postali obitelj.    :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja sam rastopljena, rascmoljena, toplo mi je oko srca, presretna sam.


Bez brige, osjećamo to   :Smile:  , pogledaj nas kako smo opijeni tvojom srećom  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Kako je netko davno, davno na forumu napisao:
Kad bi se samo ta sreća mogla pakirati u limenke!!!   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Zdenka, ovako divna, topla priča i ovako velika ljubav  :Heart:  ...

Ma bez riječi...duboko sam dirnuta i hvala ti što to dijeliš s nama  :Love:  

Uživajte u svakom novom trenutku zajedništva   :Smile:

----------


## mareena

Zdenka, hvala ti što s nama dijeliš dio svoje prelijepe životne priče. 




> S M. se, naravno, u autu prvo posvadila (on je u fazi apotekarskog vaganja mojih postupaka prema njemu u odnosu prema njoj), ali poslije su tako veselo i euforično pjevali o našoj kukći.


Ovo mi zvuči tako poznato  :Love:  .

----------


## piplica

Došao je taj dan...
Dobrodošla kući malena B! 
Naše misli su danas uz vas.
 :Love:

----------


## malezija

Želim vam  svu sreču ovog svjeta i puno,previše ljepih zajedničkih trenutaka.  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Zdenka, uživajte zajedno  :Heart:

----------


## camel

> Ja sam rastopljena, rascmoljena, toplo mi je oko srca, presretna sam. Obožavam svoju djecu i zahvaljujem svim dobrim ljudima koji su mi pomogli da ih dobijem i dobrom Bogu koji me je pogledao.


  :Heart:   :Heart:  
draga zdenka, moja obitelj i ja vam želimo sve najbolje.
od srca se radujemo s vama.   :Love:

----------


## Gost

Zar postoji nešto ljepše od ovoga , mislim da ne Zdenka uživajte    :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam rastopljena, rascmoljena, toplo mi je oko srca, presretna sam. Obožavam svoju djecu i zahvaljujem svim dobrim ljudima koji su mi pomogli da ih dobijem i dobrom Bogu koji me je pogledao.
> 
> 
>    
> draga zdenka, moja obitelj i ja vam želimo sve najbolje.
> od srca se radujemo s vama.


Također, Camel.   :Heart:

----------


## majica

evo me cmoljim,i smijem se,nesto mi toplo oko srca,i onda shvatim da jeovo najljepsa prica,koju sam procitala  :Heart:  
prekrasno pises,tocno se osjete svi tvoji osjecaji koje tako dobro preneses na papir  
cestitke od srca i pusa svim cetvero  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Metvica

:D HURA HURA! kći došla kući   :Heart:  
Puse velike svima!   :Love:  

Kad će novi avatar?!!  :Cekam:

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka, stvarno više ne nalazim riječi za ovo što se događa (možda da spojim poruke o d svih koji su ti čestitali, dobila bi samo dijelić onoga što osjećam kad čitam priču...)

SRETNO

----------


## njumi

naježila sam se od radosti

dobrodošla svojoj kući B.   :Heart:

----------


## nela

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

> :D HURA HURA! kći došla kući   
> Puse velike svima!   
> 
> Kad će novi avatar?!!


pa,ako bude kao sa M,načekaćemo se  :Yes:

----------


## mikka

cestitam!! svu srecu svijeta zelim u daljnjem zivotu u cetvoro.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

I kako je prošla prva noć , piši nam   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Dobro ti jutro, Zdenka!   :Heart:  

Kako je prošao prvi zajednički doručak?   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

Jutro  :Sing:  ...jeli prva noć bila neprospavana ili...  :Saint:  ?

----------


## Tia

:Crying or Very sad:   ali od velike  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

dijelimo vašu sreću   :Love:  

m. je prekrasan, srce malo   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo jednog privremenog avatara, dok ne napravim neku dobru fotkicu njih dvoje. 

Noć je bila mirna i prospavana od 21.30 do 7.30, doručak u redu (malena voli papati više nego M.), ali je zato jučer navečer bila takva brijačina s našom susjedom da smo MM i ja lipsali. 

Sad ćemo u prvu zajedničku zagrebačku šetnju.  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

čini se da bismo svi trebali krenuti tim istim zagrebačkim ulicama   :Heart:  

Zdenka,   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

eh, sad curka mora izguštati sve čari novog doma a vi je pratite ako možete!   :Laughing:  

ljepotica   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Zdenka   :Heart:  
prekrasna je...  :Kiss:   uzivajte zajedno, nemam rjeci, samo placem, od srece naravno...

----------


## malezija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ,za svakog po jedno!!!

----------


## vissnja

Premedena je   :Heart:

----------


## vertex

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

preslatka je...ma oboje su predivni...  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  
jedva čekam zajedničku sliku   :Love:

----------


## Gost

Baš je slatka  :Saint:

----------


## seni

:Heart:   novom avataru.

----------


## litala

:Heart:  novoj sreci

----------


## AdioMare

Prava ljepotica  :Heart:  , ali i slika veli da je mala bistrooka harambašica  :Love: 
Uživajte!

----------


## Mony

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   ....

Zdenka, predivno, prelijepo!!!

Presladak avatar   :Heart:   - koja sreca u njenim ocima   :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

> Prava ljepotica  , ali i slika veli da je mala bistrooka harambašica 
> Uživajte!


  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## wewa

:Heart:   :Love:   :D

----------


## white_musk

> Prava ljepotica  , ali i slika veli da je mala bistrooka harambašica


baš tako! :D 

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Sinoč mislim na vas, dok nastojim svoju nočnu pticu ubjediti da spava. White Musk je negdje napisala da je jedan usvojeni dječačić rekao kako je on narastao u srcu svoje majke, a ne u njenom stomaku. Koliko srce ti i tvoj MM imate kad je nijma naraslo dvoje djece   :Heart:  I jesi posebna, zato što si takva, sebi obična. Želim vam svu sreću svijeta, da budete zadovoljni sa svojom djecom, i da oni budu zadovoljni sa vama, da jedni drugima budete ispunjenje i snaga, utjeha i radost    :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  

B. je preslatka. Pravi mali vražićak.

----------


## sis

:Heart:

----------


## majica

preslatka je  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## traktorka

Prelijepe,vesele oči   :Heart:   uživajte napokon skupa   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

na nekom drugom topicu sam vidjela novi avatar i krenula u potragu da saznam je li to stigla mala B.

predivno!   :Heart:  
predivna obitelj!

----------


## mamma san

Zdenka, imaš tako prelijepu djecu!!!!  :Heart:   Uživajte jedni u drugima.   :Heart:

----------


## marta

Mozda pitam glupost, al sta cu, znatizeljna sam. Zdenka, jel imas posvojiteljski dopust sada i koliko traje?

----------


## Zdenka2

> Prava ljepotica  , ali i slika veli da je mala bistrooka harambašica 
> Uživajte!


Vragolanka na kvadrat. Prva kazališna predstava koju ćemo gledati bit će Gospođica Neću.   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

Preslatka je! Iz njenih očiju baš frcaju vragolaste iskrice   :Heart:  
A M. je takav predivan dječak da se sva topim   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D  prekrasna je!!!

----------


## BusyBee

> Ona je jučer imala svoj oproštajni tulum na kojem su joj sva djeca uručila svoje crteže i poruke s lijepim željama, a isto tako i njezina odgojiteljica. Svi oni su plakali zbog rastanka, a i mi s njima. *Opremili su je, kako kaže MM, kao da je udaju*, sve je bilo u njezinoj torbi i to lijepo i novo. Mi smo, jasno, već sve kupili, tako da sada imamo odjeće za presvlačenje koliko joj srce želi. 
> ... (on je u fazi apotekarskog vaganja mojih postupaka prema njemu u odnosu prema njoj), ali poslije su tako veselo i euforično pjevali o našoj kući. Kad smo sjeli u auto i otišli iz doma on joj je rekao: "Sad se zoveš B. R., *ti si naša i ideš svojoj kući*". A kad smo došli pred vrata naše kuće on je stao pred nju i rekao: "*B. spremi se na novi život*!"


Prelijepo! Prekrasno! Jako si mi zagrijala dan.   :Heart:  
Skroz si me rastopila.

----------


## leonessa

Za B. jedan   :Kiss:   :Heart:  .

----------


## LeeLoo

..auuu,preslatka.ma ko bomboncic.
 :Love:

----------


## Leina mama

Ovo je takva divna priča, tako prekrasan završetak godina čekanja. Čestitam, Zdenka, i tebi i TM-u, i M-u, ali i B-ici, jer - tko čeka, dočeka. 

Osobito me je obradovao tvoj opis njenog oproštaja od Doma - umirujuće djeluje spoznaja da na tim mjestima, u kojima se nedužna djeca nađu u najkriznijim trenucima svoga života, ima tako mnogo ljubavi, topline i povezanosti, gotovo sreće  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Osobito me je obradovao tvoj opis njenog oproštaja od Doma - umirujuće djeluje spoznaja da na tim mjestima, u kojima se nedužna djeca nađu u najkriznijim trenucima svoga života, ima tako mnogo ljubavi, topline i povezanosti, gotovo sreće


Svaki puta kad smo došli tamo bila sam iznenađena srdačnošću odgajatelja i njihovim toplim odnosom s djecom, a posebno me oduševio njihov oproštaj s B. To jest institucija, ali je vidljivo da zaposlenici stvarno daju sve od sebe da bi djeci olakšali teški institucionalizirani život. Npr. oni, uz ove svakodnevne stvari, vode djecu na more, na skijanje, na izlete i sl. I od mnogih drugih ljudi sam čula mnogo dobra o tom domu.

(Sad sam uhvatila trenutak za računalom, jer su se B. i M. prihvatili akademskih aktivnosti. On piše nadoknadu za to što nije bio u školi - molio je učiteljicu da mu kaže što će oni u školi raditi - a ona je samoinicijativno prionula na neke vježbenice motorike i opažanja što su joj isto zapakirali u domu. Već je riješila nekih desetak zadataka, a mami to itekako godi.)

----------


## flower

prelijepa je kao i ova prica   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Uživajte u prvom pravom zajedničkom vikendu! I u svim danima koji slijede, naravno.   :Heart:

----------


## pikulica

Kako ja ovo prije nisam vidjela, evo uspjeli ste me rasplakati...
 :Heart:   :Heart:  za dvoje dječice, uživajte! :D

----------


## retha

:Crying or Very sad:  od ganuca   :Heart:  
I zamisljam da se B. zove Bella..

----------


## Zdenka2

> od ganuca   
> I zamisljam da se B. zove Bella..


Ne zove se Bella, ima jedno lijepo narodno ime koje nosi i moja mama i druga baka (još jedan lijepi simbol). Sretna sam s imenima svoje djece. Oba su ostala ista, jer je naše mišljenje da dijete treba prihvatiti sa svim s čim ono dolazi, sa svom njegovom prošlošću, a prihvaćanje imena je vrlo jasan znak prihvaćanja te prošlosti. Oni su iste osobe koje su bili i prije. Znam da mnogi mijenjaju djeci ime i imaju svoje razloge za to. Ja to poštujem - ne razmišljamo svi isto i nisu sve situacije iste. Ali, što se nas tiče, jako nam je važna poruka koju svojoj djeci dajemo time što smo im ostavili njihova imena.

Prolazi nam drugi dan, puno mirniji, domaći. Mislila sam da će malena možda plakati, biti nervozna i tužna, ali ništa. Čini se da je dobro što smo je mnogo puta posjetili i proveli mnoge dane s njom, jer smo se zbližili. S M. je ono pravo bratski: od prelijepe igre do mama, ona mi je; mama, on mi je...Upoznala se s mojim roditeljima, pokazala im je svoje igračke i svoje vježbenice, umiljavala im se, a oni su se topili. Ja jedva čekam onu pravu obiteljsku rutinu, školu, vrtić, naša poslijepodneva i vikende...

Netko me je pitao za posvojiteljski - zaboravila sam odgovoriti. Ja neću uzimati posvojiteljski, jer mi je posao gotovo pa slobodnjački, a B. mi je došla baš nekako između velikih poslova. Ja sam na poslu "udarnik", pa nema frke da si uzmem jedno razdoblje "hladnog pogona". Osim toga, B. će za par tjedana krenuti u vrtić. Htjela bih da krene prije Božića da osjeti malo i te atmosfere među djecom. Ići će u M.-ov vrtić, kod njegove tete, s djecom koja njega poznaju. Vrtić mi je važan zbog što bolje socijalizacije, jer ona sljedeće jeseni kreće u školu.

----------


## retha

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  od ganuca   
> I zamisljam da se B. zove Bella..
> 
> 
> Ne zove se Bella


Ma ja to tako kao iz bajke..  :Heart:  
Uostalom nije bitno kako se zove glavno da je sretna..a osmijeh u avataru djeluje istinski.

----------


## otocanka

"Gutam" sve šta napišeš   :Kiss:   , a malena je bombon   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Oba su ostala ista, jer je naše mišljenje da dijete treba prihvatiti sa svim s čim ono dolazi, sa svom njegovom prošlošću, a prihvaćanje imena je vrlo jasan znak prihvaćanja te prošlosti. Oni su iste osobe koje su bili i prije.


Nisam imala pojma da roditelji u praksi znaju promijeniti ime djeteta, i mislim da ste vi odlučili onako kako je zaista najprirodnije. Tako bih i sama postupila.
Ja ju isto zamišljam s jednim lijepim imenom, ono, kad si rekla Slatkica, odmah mi se iskristaliziralo baš to ime, ali ne žicamo te da nam kažeš.

----------


## Zdenka2

To što se tiče imena, ne mislim da imam recept za svakoga, ali mi smo tako osjećali i kod M. i kod B., a o tome smo učili i u Školici.

----------


## anna

Uzivajte do neba svi cetvero!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   Zasluzili ste!

----------


## leonessa

> Nisam imala pojma da roditelji u praksi znaju promijeniti ime djeteta


Zavisi naravno od situacije. Ako je dijete jako malo, od par mjeseci, i dobilo je ime od socijalne službe (to je često za djecu koja dođu iz rodilišta u dom)onda nema nekog razloga za ostaviti mu to ime. Kad je malo veće (godina, dvije) onda je i meni neprirodno promijeniti mu ime na koje se već odaziva , a kod odrasle djece od par i više godina smatram da nikako ne dolazi u obzir mijenjati im imena, to stvarno izgleda kao i da njih čovjek ne prihvaća   :Sad:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

B. je prekrasna djevojčica......
Pozdrav vama, malom M.  :Bye:  
i još jednom četitam od srca  :Klap:

----------


## bfamily

Prekrasno, prakrasno ....
B. je presretna što je dobila tako divne i uporne roditelje. Svaka vam čast. Zdenka2 stvarno ti se divim na upornosti i ljubavi koje je sve ove godine čekalo tvoju B.
 :Love:

----------


## Zorica

B. je preslatka  :Heart:  , takvu curu je vredelo cekati!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajme, gledam avatar, mislim si jesi li to ti kao mala, idem gledati na tvoj profil... I tek sad vidim ovaj PREDIVNI, PREDIVNI topic!!! 

Prekrasna je, a ja sam presretna zbog vas svih...Uživaj u svojoj obitelji.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> [Nisam imala pojma da roditelji u praksi znaju promijeniti ime djeteta, i mislim da ste vi odlučili onako kako je zaista najprirodnije. Tako bih i sama postupila.


Kao posvojitelj stječeš roditeljska prava i kod zahtjeva za posvojenje baš tog djeteta, kojim počinje postupak posvojenja, imaš pravo odrediti djetetu ime i nacionalnost. Slažem se s ovim što kaže Leonessa - nije svejedno tko je dao djetetu ime, biološki roditelji ili socijalni radnici, jer se u drugom slučaju radi o nekoj vrsti "tehničkog imena". Također nije svejedno koliko je dijete staro - kod djeteta dobi naše B. je ime u tolikoj mjeri dio identiteta da promjena imena može dovesti do uvjerenja da nije više ista osoba ili da nije bilo dobro kad mu je moralo biti promijenjeno ime. B. je čak dosta teško prihvatila i promjenu prezimena, jer je i to dio njezinog identiteta. Mi smo joj objasnili da je prezime znak pripadnosti obitelji i da se po tome zna da spadamo zajedno. Nato je ona rekla M: "Dobro, onda ću se i ja zvati, kako si ono rekao?". Ona ponekad zaboravi pa napiše staro prezime, ali na razini načela prihvaća svoje novo prezime. 

Roditelji - posvojitelji žele dati ime djetetu, jer je u našoj kulturi to znak roditeljske funkcije. Prije nego smo dobili M. i ja sam razmišljala o nekim drugim muškim imenima, ali u trenutku kad je on došao osjetili smo da promjena ne dolazi u obzir. M. smo dali još jedno ime na krštenju, ali ono mu ne piše u dokumentima. Kod B. neće biti ni toga, jer je već krštena. Tek puno godina poslije smo u Školi za posvojitelje učili o tome da stručnjaci preporučaju da se djetetu ostavi staro ime, pa čak i malom djetetu. Ali, to ovisi o mnogim okolnostima i pravo je roditelja -posvojitelja da o tome odlučuju.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sad sam tek iščitala cijeli topic i rasplakala se u desetak navrata... Koja priča!  :Heart:  Uvjerena sam da nije moglo biti drugačije, ona je čekala baš na vas i vi na nju, to nema sumnje. Ako ima ime koje mislim da ima, onda joj savršeno pristaje.

Pazi sad priču od jutros, kako sam skužila ovaj topic. Ne pratim redovito ovaj PDF, pa pojma nisam imala da pokušavate posvojiti drugo dijete, a kamoli da si objavila ovu divnu vijest. I vidim tvoj post na Izazovima roditeljstva i sliku, u prvi mah pomislim da je M. s perikom (  :Laughing:  ), ali onda skužim da je on tamniji (inače mi jako liče, barem na slikicama). I mislim si, "pa koga je to stavila"? I zaključim kako je sigurno riječ o tvojoj slici kad si bila mala (još se čudim kako si moderno izgledala  :Laughing:  ). Znatiželja mi nije dala mira i tako sam pretragom tvojih postova otkrila ovo blago.

Zanimljivo je da nisam puno fulala - nisi ti na slici, ali je tvoja kći.  :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

> Kao posvojitelj stječeš roditeljska prava i kod zahtjeva za posvojenje baš tog djeteta, kojim počinje postupak posvojenja, imaš pravo odrediti djetetu ime i nacionalnost. Slažem se s ovim što kaže Leonessa - nije svejedno tko je dao djetetu ime, biološki roditelji ili socijalni radnici, jer se u drugom slučaju radi o nekoj vrsti "tehničkog imena". Također nije svejedno koliko je dijete staro


Mi smo K. promjenili ime iz više razloga:
- ime joj nije dala biološka mama, već osoblje bolnice
- sa 2 mjeseca kad smo je prvi put vidjeli nije bila vezana uz ime
(da joj je biološka mama dala ime, ili da ga je ona bila svjesna ne bi ga mijenjali)
- još kada sam bila mala, "obećala" sam nekom tamo gore da ako ću ikad imati curicu, zvati će se K. nisam htjela da to ime "ostane čuvano" za eventualno biološko dijete. K. je bila moja baka, osoba koja me odgojila i koju sam/me voljela najviše na svijetu. osoba bez koje ne znam kako bi (doslovno) preživjela djetinjstvo. svako lijepo sjećanje i ugođaj potječe od nje. htjela sam djetetu i imenom prenjeti tu ljubav - nešto kao, zatvoriti krug. 

(Nije da se opravdavam. Samo iznosim svoje/naše razloge promjene imena.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Zorana

Zdenka, preslatka vam je kcer.  :Heart:

----------


## nela

Prekrasna curica!   :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

> Nisam imala pojma da roditelji u praksi znaju promijeniti ime djeteta
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zavisi naravno od situacije. Ako je dijete jako malo, od par mjeseci, i dobilo je ime od socijalne službe (to je često za djecu koja dođu iz rodilišta u dom)onda nema nekog razloga za ostaviti mu to ime. Kad je malo veće (godina, dvije) onda je i meni neprirodno promijeniti mu ime na koje se već odaziva , a kod odrasle djece od par i više godina smatram da nikako ne dolazi u obzir mijenjati im imena, to stvarno izgleda kao i da njih čovjek ne prihvaća   .


Vec sam cestitala Zdenki, ali jos jednom i to od sveg srca  :Heart:  , uzvajte sve cetvoro jedni u drugima i u maloj novopridosloj slatkici.
 :Saint:  
Sto se imena tice, nama u Srbiji zakon zabranjuje da detetu promenimo ime   :? .
Jedno je kad imas mogucnost izbora, a drugo kad u zakonu nesto jasno pise. Onda ti se javi revolt i kazes : Cekaj, mi tom datetu dajemo sve - ljubav, brigu, paznju, vaspitanje, skololovanje, na kraju to je nase dete, a ne mozemo da mu promenimo ime ?
Slazem se da vecoj deci treba ostaviti imena, ali manjoj koja nisu jos ni progovorila ( napislala sam "prigovorila"  :Laughing:  ) ? Zasto  :? 
Vec sam pisala na drugom mestu o tome da, ako je dete druge veroispovesti, moze imati problema, jer mu se ime i prezime ne slazu, a drugoj deci je svaka sitnica dovoljna za zezanje i podsmeh.
Onda, ovde je obicaj, narocito po manjim mestima da se detetu da ime po svecu na koga je rodjeno ( ili oko tog datuma). Tako su ljudi usvojili devojcicu koja se zove Nikolija jer je rodjenana  Sv. Nikolu. Ukusi su razliciti, i naravno i njima se na raspravlja, npr, ja volim kratka, moderna imena, uostalom takav mi je i nick name 8) , a i pravo ime, ali mogu dobiti Panteliju, Jorgovanuku i  sl.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sta da se radi, naravno da bi uzeli dete, ma kako se zove, ali da ponovim najvise me pogadja sto nam zakon brani nesto sto smatram da je nase pravo  :Mad:

----------


## Mariela

Mi smo promijenili ime, a evo i naših razloga:
- ime mu je dala socijalna radnica jer biološka majka nije htjela:
- bio je još relatvino mali (16 mjeseci) i još nije govorio
- mi smo ime našem djetetu izabrali puno ranije i htjeli smo ovim činom potvrditi da je on potpuno naše dijete, a ne to ime čuvati u slučaju da dobijemo naše biološko dijete (teoretski još imamo šanse)
- njegovo prvo ime nikako nije išlo uz naše prezime, bilo bi velikih zafrkavanja u školi...

----------


## Zdenka2

> Sad sam tek iščitala cijeli topic i rasplakala se u desetak navrata... Koja priča!  Uvjerena sam da nije moglo biti drugačije, ona je čekala baš na vas i vi na nju, to nema sumnje. Ako ima ime koje mislim da ima, onda joj savršeno pristaje.
> 
> Pazi sad priču od jutros, kako sam skužila ovaj topic. Ne pratim redovito ovaj PDF, pa pojma nisam imala da pokušavate posvojiti drugo dijete, a kamoli da si objavila ovu divnu vijest. I vidim tvoj post na Izazovima roditeljstva i sliku, u prvi mah pomislim da je M. s perikom (  ), ali onda skužim da je on tamniji (inače mi jako liče, barem na slikicama). I mislim si, "pa koga je to stavila"? I zaključim kako je sigurno riječ o tvojoj slici kad si bila mala (još se čudim kako si moderno izgledala  ). Znatiželja mi nije dala mira i tako sam pretragom tvojih postova otkrila ovo blago.
> 
> Zanimljivo je da nisam puno fulala - nisi ti na slici, ali je tvoja kći.


Super Luna Rocco, baš mi je zgodan tvoj post. M. s perikom   :Laughing:  !Inače, mala ima istu, ali potpuno istu kosu kakvu sam ja imala u njezinoj dobi. Imamo različite fizionomije i boju očiju, ali prolazi pod moju. M. i ona su slični, ali ne fizički nego po temperamentu.




> Sta da se radi, naravno da bi uzeli dete, ma kako se zove, ali da ponovim najvise me pogadja sto nam zakon brani nesto sto smatram da je nase pravo


Mislim da takav zakon nikako nije u redu - roditeljima - posvojiteljima se nipošto ne bi smjelo oduzimati pravo da odlučuju o tome. Mi smo ostavili imena djeca, ali nam je drago da smo o tome mi odlučili i da jednog dana možemo to djeci obrazložiti kao svoju odluku. Ne bih htjela da nam je to zakon nametnuo.

Uma, zanima me je li kod vas moguće kompromisno rješenje, to jest da dodate ime ovom imenu, pa da Panteliju i Jorgovanku pretvorite u srednje ime, a dijete zovete nekako prikladnije?

Što se nas četvero tiče, sve ide dobro. Između djece je sve manje tenzija, a sve više dogovora. Počeli su uspostavljati pravila oko korištenja PS i PC, M. pokazuje sestri sve što ona ne zna i igraju se zajedno. Ujutro su se prvi probudili i bilo je divno otvoriti oči i čuti njihovo šurovanje i smijuljenje u krevetu. Bili smo u kinu (Ju-hu-hu) i u Ivici i Marici, a sada uživamo u kućnoj atmosferi i očekujemo tetu, tetka i sestrične poslijepodne. Uživam u pogledu na njih i vidim da je dobro. Nije da sve ide glatko, ali ide prilično lako, daleko lakše nego što sam očekivala. Čini mi se da to čak i nije onaj famozni "medeni mjesec",. jer ona itekako testira granice, ali ne pruža veliki otpor. Objasnila sam joj neka najvažnija pravila i ona ih prihvaća. Kao da je jedva dočekala da joj netko postavi granice. Na njezinu omiljenu rečenicu: "Baš neću!" odgovaram šalom i zovem je gospođica Neću, a onda ona odmah učini kako treba i viče: "Ja sam gospođica Hoću!" Neke stvari zbog kojih sam je opomenula je odglumila sa krpenom lutkom kojoj je pripisala te "prekršaje" i objašnjavala joj zašto se to ne smije raditi. 

Ljubav se polako gradi, svjesna sam toga, ali jako sam zadovoljna s onim što ona za sada pokazuje: povjerenje, privrženost, želju za suradnjom. Jučer smo se opet poslije čitanja i molitve svi zajedno pomazili, a najljepše mi je bilo što je ona, ležeći tako, dugo ponavljala: "Mama, tata, mama, tata....!  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Jučer smo se opet poslije čitanja i molitve svi zajedno pomazili, a najljepše mi je bilo što je ona, ležeći tako, *dugo ponavljala: "Mama, tata, mama, tata....!*


  :Crying or Very sad:  
Mišekica mala   :Love: 
Hvala Bogu da ima kome to govoriti    :Heart:

----------


## Sun

Predivna, snažna, dirljiva priča! Strašno sam sretna radi vas   :Heart:  
a curica je preslatka!

 :D   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Prekrasno!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

> Ljubav se polako gradi, svjesna sam toga, ali jako sam zadovoljna s onim što ona za sada pokazuje: povjerenje, privrženost, želju za suradnjom. Jučer smo se opet poslije čitanja i molitve svi zajedno pomazili, a najljepše mi je bilo što je ona, ležeći tako, dugo ponavljala: "Mama, tata, mama, tata....!


Zdenka   :Love:  .

----------


## Zorica

> Sta da se radi, naravno da bi uzeli dete, ma kako se zove, ali da ponovim najvise me pogadja sto nam zakon brani nesto sto smatram da je nase pravo
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mislim da takav zakon nikako nije u redu - roditeljima - posvojiteljima se nipošto ne bi smjelo oduzimati pravo da odlučuju o tome. Mi smo ostavili imena djeca, ali nam je drago da smo o tome mi odlučili i da jednog dana možemo to djeci obrazložiti kao svoju odluku. Ne bih htjela da nam je to zakon nametnuo.
> 
> Uma, zanima me je li kod vas moguće kompromisno rješenje, to jest da dodate ime ovom imenu, pa da Panteliju i Jorgovanku pretvorite u srednje ime, a dijete zovete nekako prikladnije?


 Nisam Uma, ali evo ja cu da odgovorim jer imam iskustvo. Mi smo K. usvojili po novom, vazecem zakonu i promenili smo mu ime bez ikakvih problema. Svaki zakon moze da se tumaci na vise nacina,  jedno je sta pricaju po odredjenim centrima a drugo je kad se obratis maticnoj sluzbi koja je uostalom i zaduzena za promenu imena (hvala nasem timu za usvajanje na savetima).

 Mi smo ime promenili iz vise razloga,  osnovni je sto nam nikako nije "selo" doticno ime. 

 Zdenka,   :Kiss:  za decicu.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> Uživam u pogledu na njih i vidim da je dobro.


  :Crying or Very sad:   predivna slika.

----------


## njumi

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Zdenka, svak cast, imas 2 dece, frka oko PC-ja ( izuzev ako nemate ) 2, za vas i decu, a ti stignes i da pises i svima da odgovoris. 8) 
Evo javila mi se Zorica, pa cu s njom da vidim preko PP, kako je uspela ?
Tebi hvala na prdlogu o srednjem imenu, nisam o tome razmisljala, a ovde to nije ni obicaj, ne znam ni jedno dete koje ima srednje ime, postoje Ana - Marija, ali to smatram jednim imenom, a vljda i jeste  :?  i sl.
Hvala ti, uzivaj  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka, svak cast, imas 2 dece, frka oko PC-ja ( izuzev ako nemate ) 2, za vas i decu, a ti stignes i da pises i svima da odgovoris. 8)


Imamo ih 3, od toga su dva pristupačna djeci, a što se mene tiče, moj posao se odvija na PC-ju, pa se uvijek nađe i koja minutica za forum.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Joj, predivna priča!  :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Baš je slatka. Kada joj napraviš kikice, biti će kao Pipi duga čarapa!
Izgleda bistro i zvrkasto, prava seka za vašeg B.
Biti će to vesela obitelj! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Val

drago mi je sto si upotpunila obitelj jednom preslatkom vragolankom!!
a, ovakvog starijeg brata mogla je samo pozeljet!!  :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

Isuse, ja plačem već pola sata,a nisam trudna  :Crying or Very sad:  

preprepredivno i čestitam iz sveg srca!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blazenka

Zdenka, mislim da ovo mogu reci u ime cijelog pdf-a, a i Rodina foruma - mama si za pozeljeti! Tek sam sad ovo vidjela, ne stignem bas na Forum, ali ovaj pdf vec dugo dugo citam. DA sam ja domsko dijete, bila bih presretna da sam tvoja!

----------


## ina33

Krasno ime vaše B, baš je lijepa curica i ova slikica baš onako prenosi taj njen karakter koji nam predočavaš  :Smile: ! Krasne slikice iz vašeg novog života   :Heart:  !

----------


## petrić

mislila sam da je teško realizirati posvojenje, a posvojiti drugo dijete nemoguće, no vi ste me demantirali... vaša priča je prekrasna! Bog vas dotiče na poseban način! želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta i zahvaljujem što je tako nesebično dijelite s nama!   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Draga Zdenka2,
tvoja priča me ostavila bez daha. Toliko je sve prekrasno, da sam jednostavno raznježena. Iako se dugo bavimo mišlju da i mi krenemo u posvojenje (još smo u fazi usklađenja naših želja i mogućnosti, prijavili smo se za školicu i čekamo svoj red, postupaka MPO koji nas dosta iscrpljuju), mogu ti samo reći da si mi otvorila oči vezano za posvojenje starije djece. U početku smo nekako razgovarali da bi bebu ili maximalno do 2 godine, ali ova tvoja priča me je potaknula na razmišljanje i o malo starijoj djeci. Mislim da je predivno imati veće dijete sa kojim možeš razgovarati i ujedno uz kćer ili sina dobiti i malog prijatelja. 
Zahvalna sam ti na tvojoj priči koju dijeliš sa nama i svakako nastavi dalje jer vjerujem da će mnogi razmisliti o posvojenju i malo starije djece što svakako povećava i šanse za uspijeh.
Želim Vam prekrasan zajednički život i šaljem puse princu i princezi.

----------


## belinda7

Evo samo da vam i ja pošaljem puno   :Kiss:   i čestitke na novoj prinovi!!!
I ja pratim vašu priču već dugo dugo!! 
Svakom posvojenju veselim se ko da sam ja dobila dijete,a ne mogu ni zamislit tek vašu sreću!!!   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   (za vas 4)

----------


## ivana b

Predivno, stvarno sam dirnuta.. Šaljem puse tvojoj dječici   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

tek sam danas uočila ovaj topic . vidjela sam avatar i tvoj post na odgoju u duhu vjere pa krenula tražiti priču. i našla   :Heart:  

čestitam od srca, baš od   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Vidim da niti ja nisam jedina detektivka ovdje.  :D Također sam zamjetila novi avatar.... i odmah krenuh u ovaj podforum tražiti tvoju priču! 

Čitam tvoju prekrasnu priču... čitam pre-pre-predivne riječi tvojeg malog genijalca i ..... plačem... plačem... od ljubavi.... od spoznaje da se divne stvari zbivaju i drugima i to upravo sada.... plačem jer postoje divni ljudi koji dobijaju divne životne darove jer daruju tako mnogo.. osjećam sklad, ravnotežu, znam da nepostojanje nekih određenih puzzli nije ovdje da nas muči, nego je samo pitanje trena kad će kompletna slika biti ispunjena, a do tada treba biti maximalno zahvalan za sve ostale djelove životnog mozaika........   :Heart:  

Sve dolazi na svoje mjesto i to je tako, tako, beskonačno divno.

Izuzetno sam dirnuta, umjesto da tražim pridjeve kojima bih ukrasila ovaj osjećaj... šaljem vam   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  i naj, najiskrenije vam svima želim sretan i usklađen život.  :Love:   :Love:  

Jedva čekam slijedeći izvještaj!  :D

----------


## marči

koji avatar....  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## petak

Po broju postova vidite da više čitam nego pišem (u stvari sam se odlučila logirati za uključenje u skupljanje uplata za Leonardin rođendan   :Smile:  ) no ova vaša životna situacija, kako ste se ustrajno (iz)borili i kako se sve lijepo posložilo me ponukala da se javim i to da vam svima 4 pošaljem veliki   :Kiss:

----------


## rinama

Malo je reći kolika silina predivnih osjećaja trenutno struji kroz cijelu mene.  :Heart:

----------


## MamaRibice

> najljepše mi je bilo što je ona, ležeći tako, dugo ponavljala: "Mama, tata, mama, tata....!


  :Heart:  
Slucajno sam naisla na ovaj topic i sad cmoooljim   :Smile:  
Cestitam od srca

----------


## alanovamama

Predivna priča i predivna obitelj, želim vam svu sreću, ljubav i toplinu ovog svijeta, ovakve priče daju novu pozitivnu dimenziju ovom našem posivjelom svijetu , divim se vašoj namjeri, ljubavi i vjeri.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja

Zdenka, tek sad vidim ovaj topic i, uz isprike na zakašnjenju, od srca vam čestitam!   :Love:  

Želim vam puno sreće, ljubavi i prekrasnih trenutaka s vašom djevojčicom! Došla je zaista u divnu obitelj.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

Zdenka, ti si prava sretnica ! 
Čitajući tvoje postove, osjeti se takva ljubav u obitelji (nadam se da je zbilja sve tako, vjerujem 8) ),
 baš mi je srce na mjestu kad vidim da djeca dolaze u takav dom, sretno i piši nam!  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A kad smo došli pred vrata naše kuće on je stao pred nju i rekao: "B. spremi se na novi život!"


bez riječi   :Heart:  
a mala harambašica izgleda kao moja mlađa, iste vragolasti pogled, čak i frizura!
mi je doma zovemo "sugar and spice"  :Grin:  

znala sam da je kod nas posvajanje težak i dugotrajan proces, ali ovo što ste vi prošli...
sretno i pišite, svima nam to ispunjava srce  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> Ljubav se polako gradi, svjesna sam toga, ali jako sam zadovoljna s onim što ona za sada pokazuje: povjerenje, privrženost, želju za suradnjom. Jučer smo se opet poslije čitanja i molitve svi zajedno pomazili, a najljepše mi je bilo što je ona, ležeći tako, dugo ponavljala: "Mama, tata, mama, tata....!


predivno   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> .. osjećam sklad, ravnotežu, znam da nepostojanje nekih određenih puzzli nije ovdje da nas muči, nego je samo pitanje trena kad će kompletna slika biti ispunjena, a do tada treba biti maximalno zahvalan za sve ostale djelove životnog mozaika........   
> 
> Sve dolazi na svoje mjesto i to je tako, tako, beskonačno divno.


Znate da sam više analitična nego patetična, ali moram reći da je ovo jedna od najboljih stvari koje sam pročitala na ovom forumu. Anita, bolje od mene same si objasnila kako sam se osjećala prije dolaska B. - upravo tako, kao što si rekla, nisam bila nezadovoljna, samo sam osjećala da nedostaje jedan dio mozaika. Ta rečenica na jedan pozitivan način opisuje sve živote u kojima nešto nedostaje: kao ljudi možemo biti i potpuni i zahvalni i onda kada nam nedostaju dijelovi životnog mozaika.  :Heart:  

Nisam se baš javljala, jer smo u ludnici oko trke za dokumentima, a kad smo doma nastojim biti s djecom. Sve je i dalje OK i počinjemo ulaziti u ugodnu obiteljsku rutinu. Jučer je M. krenuo u školu i tu se osjetilo koliko on pomaže B. da se uklopi. Kad ga nije bilo bila je povučenija i tiša. Poveli smo je van da joj kupimo čizmice za snijeg i išli u troje na kavu i kolače. Ona je htjela da je oboje držimo za ruku.   :Heart:  Stalno je brinula da M. ne bude zakinut, kao ona je bila na kolačima, pa moramo i njemu nešto donijeti. Molila je da mu kupimo Draco Heads, jer zna da on to voli. (On je napredovao u diobi stvari, ali još je daleko od tog stupnja darežljivosti). Čizmice su morale biti "ženske", tako da neka sportska varijanta nije dolazila u obzir. Ipak smo pronašli lijepe ljubičaste buce, a prva riječ je bila da jedva čeka da ih pokaže M. Išla je s "taticom" (rastopljenim u mlaku kad čuje tu riječ) po M. u školu i rekla da joj se sviđa i jedva čeka da i ona krene.
Ona se svemu strašno veseli, stalno se smije, imaš osjećaj da je sretna što je živa. Jučer je bila prva stvarno mirna večer, bez eurofičnog divljanja prije spavanja. U tome se još moramo malo uskladiti, jer je ona očito navikla kasnije ići spavati nego M. Osim toga, ovih dana sam im čitala "Nikicu", nakon čega su imali potrebu crtati akcije Nikice i njegovih prijatelja i sami su se bacali u akcije. Zato smo jučer eksperimentalno preskočili Nikicu, a danas ću im ga čitati poslijepodne.

Uglavnom, sve lijepo ide. Još da obavimo svu tu gomilu formalnosti, upišemo je u vrtić i počnemo s Adventom posebno punim zahvalnosti.

----------


## sis

:Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> Ajme srce mi lupa sto na sat.
> Riječi ne mogu opisati moju radost zbog vas.
> Čestitam vam od srca.
> 
> A B. mora da je jako dobra i posebna djevojčica kad ju je Bog poslao u vašu divnu obitelj


I ja tako osjećam....
Isto sam tek danas shvatila da na slici nije M. i krenula na detektivski zadatak. I otada plačem (sreća da sam prehlađena pa nitko na poslu ne obraća pažnju na moje šmrcanje).

----------


## retha

Zdenka..meni je tako divno citati te..  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

:Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Meni je sve ovo zaista prelijepo....

Uživajte u svakoj sekundi   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Zdenka tako vas je divno citati  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Još da obavimo svu tu gomilu formalnosti, upišemo je u vrtić i *počnemo s Adventom posebno punim zahvalnosti*.


ajme...  :Crying or Very sad:  predivno.........  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

s toliko ljubavi pišeš svoje postove, da ćak i meni kao muškom članu foruma, suze oči nakon nekih tvojih rečenica. Uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Dalm@

Prekrasna priča o ljubavi, roditeljstvu, smislu života...

Zdenka2ići, sretno!
 :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ona se svemu strašno veseli, stalno se smije, imaš osjećaj da je sretna što je živa.


  :Heart:  
Ja sam se večeras nad ovim riječima zamislila.

----------


## Vlvl

To se i mene dojmilo. 
Kako je lijepo vidjeti da dijete pronalazi pravu obitelj - jer očito je vaša obitelj baš prava za tu djevojčicu. Tako mi je drago da ste se našli, kad pomislim koliko ćete jedni drugima moći pružiti.

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## majica

:Heart:

----------


## angelina1505

:Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

uživam kad opisuješ sreću tog malog stvorenja   :Heart:

----------


## seni

ne stignem u zadnje vrijeme na forum, a na podforum posvojenja nisam ni inace cesto zalazila.
a sad bas ciljalo citam i tvoju i druge price.
bas griju srce.   :Heart:

----------


## Sanda

Rijetko se javljam, ali nakon tvoje price jednostavno moram - srce mi se stezalo dok sam citala koliko muke ste prosli, koju agoniju iscekivanja, suze su mi kretale ne znam ni sama koliko puta, pa sam morala okrenuti glavu od ekrana da se ne rasplacem tu u uredu gdje mi svakog trena moze netko uci... a sad sam euroficna  i presretna zbog vase srece   :Heart:  
Cestitam vam svima od srca! Prekrasna ste obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## zizi

Zdenka2  :Heart:  

Imaš prekrasnu djecu, a i oni imaju prekrasne roditelje.

Uživajte!   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Anvi

> zdenak ja bih vrlo rado ovo imala na nasem portalu...jako je i inspirativno


  Ja mislim da imaš materijala i za knjigu, Zdenka.   :Heart:  
Neizmjerno mi je drago zbog vas   :Love:

----------


## klara

Čestitam sretnoj četveročlanoj obitelji!   :Heart:

----------


## BellaB

Prekrasna, pretopla priča...uživala sam čitajući ovaj topic. Želim da i sve ostale forumašice na ovom podforumu napišu ovakvu priču.  :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

Božeeeeeeeeee  :Heart:  
čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## ale

Jooj sad sam tek pročitala sve ovo i to nakon što sam na sasvim drugom topicu ugledala atavar koji mi je zagrijao srce. Iskrene čestitke cijeloj obitelji i nadležnom Centru na izvrsno obavljenom poslu. Sva ta ljubav koju ste imali za to dijete morala je biti prepoznata, inače zbilja cijeli sustav ne bi imao smisla. Najveća nebuloza mi je kad se odbijaju obitelji zato što su već posvojili jedno dijete. Kao da i ta djeca nemaju pravo na brata ili sestru.

----------


## Felix

tek sad otkrila topic i saznala da ste posvojili jos jedno dijete - morala sam odmah procitati odpocetka. 
prekrasno. inace vrlo rijetko placem na forumu, ali ovo...
nemam rijeci. zaista.  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi idemo polako, korak po korak, dan po dan. Sada smo usredotočeni na našu malu obitelj, na nove odnose koji se u njoj oblikuju i na dnevne navike. B. nema nikakvih problema s jelom, osim što ne voli neku hranu, a mi tek učimo koju. Druga je stvar sa spavanjem, jer je ona navikla ići mnogo kasnije spavati nego M. Mi smo uložili puno u to da M. bude rano u krevetu, osim toga on ide ujutro u školu i mora biti odmoran, tako da tu nema kompromisa. Osim toga, čitala sam da ta dnevna rutina pomaže djeci u adaptaciji. Ali, trebat ću savjete od mama više djece kako savladati večernju euforiju dvoje temperamentne djece. Inače, B. počinje pričati o domu i vrtiću, prisjećati se ljudi i djece koje je tamo ostavila, a bili su joj dragi. Trebat će joj vremena da to preboli, a i svima skupa. Nemamo nikakvih većih problema, a svaki dan koji složimo hrpu, jedan je naš dan više i to mi ulijeva snagu.

----------


## a zakaj

Zdenka, da li je uobicajeno da posvojena djeca nekad posjete svoje odgajatelje i prijatelje iz doma, ili se to ne preporucuje?

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka, da li je uobicajeno da posvojena djeca nekad posjete svoje odgajatelje i prijatelje iz doma, ili se to ne preporucuje?


Razmišljam upravo o tome, jer me je ona pitala možemo li posjetiti njezinu veliku prijateljicu u domu. Ja sam rekla da možemo, a što je preporučljivo, nažalost, pojma nemam. Naručila sam hrpu knjiga o adaptaciji i odgoju posvojene veće djece, a zasada postupam po instinktu. Mnoge stvari su različite nego kod M. koji je posvojen kao beba i zato tapkam oko sebe. U Školi za posvojitelje također nismo učili o specifičnim problemima veće djece. Ja zdravorazumski mislim da ne mogu niti smijem izbrisati šest godina njezinog života, da ona ima pravo na neke kontakte i sjećanja i da mogu samo svima nama dobro učiniti da to podržavam. Ono što znam jest da je posvojenoj djeci potreban osjećaj kontinuiteta njihovog života, dok mnogi posvojitelji inzistiraju na zaboravu onoga od prije i početku života od posvojenja. Zato sam joj odgovorila kako sam odgovorila.

----------


## zrinka

joj, koji topic 
srecom da sam sama u uredu pa nitko ne vidi moje suze

zdenka   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## leonessa

> Razmišljam upravo o tome, jer me je ona pitala možemo li posjetiti njezinu veliku prijateljicu u domu. Ja sam rekla da možemo, a što je preporučljivo, nažalost, pojma nemam.


Zdenka sigurna sam da si postupila ispravno (uvijek vjerujem da odabir iz srca svakako bolje pogodi nego ma koji savjeti iz knjiga). Ja se samo razmišljam o tome da je tvoja B. stara kao moj sin koji je jedan potpuno mali formirani čovjek i sve ono oko njega ga određuje i čini onim šta on je, tako da "prelazak B. iz jednog života u drugi" kako kaže tvoj M. mora dobiti svoje vrijeme pa ma koliko ga ona trebala. Čini mi se (govorim samo kao majka) da ona ima prava i na realne želje i na nerealna htjenja jer to je sve skupa jako puno za jedno malo biće koje ni do sada život nije mazio pa koliko te promjene bile na bolje.Poljubac tvojim ptičicama   :Love:  .

----------


## a zakaj

Ja o ovoj situaciji zaista mogu samo hipotetski razmisljati, jer nje nisam dozivjela. Ali dok sam citala o B-inim pitanjima, i mene je strcnulo od tuge zbog toga sto mozda nece vise vidjeti ljude koji su joj prije bili bliski. 
I vjerojatno je zaista vazno da se osigura neki kontinuitet i omoguci jos se da  posjeti prijateljicu.
Ipak, to prijateljstvo vjerojatno nece moci predugo trajati, jer pretpostavljam da je jaz izmedju djeteta koje je dobilo obitelj i onog koje je ostalo u domu preveliki da bi ga djeca mogla uspjesno premostiti.
Jednom kad krene i u vrtic, naci ce novo drustvo i nova okolina ce joj vjerojatno biti toliko poticajna da nece niti imati puno vremena za osvrtanje unatrag. Djeca su iznimno prilagodljiva.
Vjerojatno ce vise na vama roditeljima ostati odgovornost da neke uspomene i odnose sacuvate od zaborava i fiksirate.
Ali, oprostite sto spekuliram o situaciji u kopjoj uopce nisam.

----------


## Zdenka2

A zakaj, ja i ne mislim na neko doživotno održavanje kontakata. Ona je ipak vrlo mala i ne vjerujem da se radi o nekom tako čvrstom prijateljstvu. Radi se o žalovanju koje je uzrokovano premještanjem. To je prisutno i kod malih posvojenih beba, ali se manifestira drugačije i nije tako izraženo kao kod veće djece. Dijete mora promijeniti navike, upoznati nove ljude, zbližiti se sa svojom novom obitelji - a mi smo zajedno tek osam dana. Meni se čini da trebam ohrabrivati priče o njezinoj prošlosti, sjećanja itd. Dozvoliti i poneke kontakte, ali ne forsirati ih. Pred njom je novi život, ali ona se prema njemu može potpuno okrenuti tek onda kada odboluje svoje gubitke. To je sve dio njezinog života i ne može se izbrisati.

----------


## davorka

Zdenka, mislim da potpuno ispravno razmišljaš. Bit će sve super.   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> svaki dan koji složimo hrpu, jedan je naš dan više i to mi ulijeva snagu.


To razumijem, upravo tako sam se i ja osjećala na početku posvojenja. 
Mi u početku nismo mislili da naš klinac treba posjećivati još i prijatelje, i mislili smo da će se ta stara prijateljstva ugasiti. Većina i je brzo, čak se mali funjio jer prijatelji nisu dovoljno često zvali ili njegove pozive doživljavali  :D kako je on mislio.  
Ali s jednim je dečkom održao vezu. Kad je prošlo prvih nekoliko mjeseci i on u više navrata izrazio želju da ga posjeti, išli smo ga posjetiti, pa pozvali za zimsko ferje ne nekoliko dana. Od tad se redovito viđaju, dečko provede po nekoliko dana kod nas gotovo svako ferje.

----------


## otocanka

Zdenka, i ja mislim da razmišljaš u dobrom smjeru. Podržati ju i omogućiti joj posjetu prijateljici, ali ne poticati. 

A što se tiče uspavljivanja dvoje hahara   :Heart:   :Heart:  , ne znam koliko mogu pomoći jer su moji još relativno mali (oni spavaju i poslijepodne  :Grin:  ).  

Kontinuitet odlaska u krevet (popodne i navečer) održavamo (i kod nas nema kompromisa   :Grin:  ). Iznimka mogu biti samo neki liječnički pregledi (iako gledam da i to poštimam). 

Večernja euforija oko odlaska u krevet nam je svakodnevna i nismo je "riješili" tj. oni imaju svojih pola sata - sat za bacanje plišanaca po sobi i pričanje   :Grin:  . 

Manje-više uredno zaspu između 21-21:30 h (stavljamo ih oko 20 h). 

Koristimo "trikove" - ritual svaku večer (klopa, tuta, tuškanje, pidžama), smirivanje igre (oko 19 h - čitanje, crtanje, slaganje puzzli, ... ) i zajedničko buđenje - i ujutro i popodne ih prema potrebi budim (ili se sami probude) u isto vrijeme.

Pretpostavljam da će se kod vas situacija promjeniti kada B. krene u vrtić, a i kada se još malo privikne na cijelu situaciju   :Love:  . 
Još uvijek su ovo preuzbudljivi dani za nju   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdenka, da li je uobicajeno da posvojena djeca nekad posjete svoje odgajatelje i prijatelje iz doma, ili se to ne preporucuje?
> 
> 
> Razmišljam upravo o tome, jer me je ona pitala možemo li posjetiti njezinu veliku prijateljicu u domu. Ja sam rekla da možemo, a što je preporučljivo, nažalost, pojma nemam. Naručila sam hrpu knjiga o adaptaciji i odgoju posvojene veće djece, a zasada postupam po instinktu. Mnoge stvari su različite nego kod M. koji je posvojen kao beba i zato tapkam oko sebe. U Školi za posvojitelje također nismo učili o specifičnim problemima veće djece. Ja zdravorazumski mislim da ne mogu niti smijem izbrisati šest godina njezinog života, da ona ima pravo na neke kontakte i sjećanja i da mogu samo svima nama dobro učiniti da to podržavam. Ono što znam jest da je posvojenoj djeci potreban osjećaj kontinuiteta njihovog života, dok mnogi posvojitelji inzistiraju na zaboravu onoga od prije i početku života od posvojenja. Zato sam joj odgovorila kako sam odgovorila.


Naša Djevojčica je puno mlađa od vaše B, pa možda i nije za usporedbu, ali ti mogu reći kako se slična situacija razvija kod nas. Ona je prvih dana stalno spominjala svoje prijatelje i tetu, a onda prestala. Unatrag nekoliko dana je počela ispitivati kad ćemo ići u dom, rekla je da bi voljela vidjeti svoju tetu i igrati se s prijateljima. 

Mi smo prije nego je došla k nama pitali što učiniti ako poželi doći u dom. Njena odgojiteljica (jedna od rijetkih dobrih odgajatelja tamo) je rekla da prvih mjesec dana nikako, jer ona treba shvatiti da živi kod nas, da gdje god odemo zna da se vraćamo kući. U našem slučaju to znači da ona sad više ne pita jesam li ja njena mama, jesam li ja samo njena teta, gdje je njen krevet, i sl. U početku je znala govoriti da ona spava malo tu, malo u domu, što je pokazivalo nesigurnost i zbunjenost. Toga već dugo nema. Mogu reći da se Djevojčica smjestila kod nas dušom i tijelom.

Sljedeći tjedan planiramo posjet domu. Javit ću ti kako je prošlo.

Mislim da još nije vrijeme da bi vaša B. odlazila u dom. Razgovarajte o njenim prijateljima, ali u toplini i sigurnosti vašeg doma   :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala Mareena, tako smo i mi odlučili. Meni je važno da mi je B. počela povjeravati svoje osjećaje, da ima dovoljno povjerenja da mi govori o svojoj ljubavi prema teti i prijateljici u domu. Jučer je u krevetu maštala o tome što bi im htjela poslati za Božić, pa ćemo tako i napraviti. Zajedno ćemo odabrati poklončiće, zapakirati i poslati im. Tako će ona imati neki osjećaj povezanosti, a bez izravnog kontakta. MM i ja smo razgovarali o tome da bi za sada za nju bilo prebolno da se s njima čuje telefonom, a kamoli da ih posjećuje. Kao što je bilo s vašom djevojčicom, ni ona još uvijek nije potpuno načistu kamo zapravo spada. Mislim da joj je racionalno jasno da će zauvijek živjeti ovdje, ali emocionalno to ponekad još poriče. Uglavnom, zove nas mama i tata, najveći dio vremena je zaigrana i vesela, a kad se rastuži da se utješiti. Sve to što ona prolazi čini mi se normalnim i prirodnim, štoviše, bila bih zabrinuta kada ona ne bi pokazivala emocije prema osobama iz prošlosti, jer bi to značilo da ne može voljeti.

----------


## white_musk

B  :Heart:  

Zdenka  :Love:

----------


## mareena

> Druga je stvar sa spavanjem, jer je ona navikla ići mnogo kasnije spavati nego M. Mi smo uložili puno u to da M. bude rano u krevetu, osim toga on ide ujutro u školu i mora biti odmoran, tako da tu nema kompromisa. Osim toga, čitala sam da ta dnevna rutina pomaže djeci u adaptaciji. Ali, trebat ću savjete od mama više djece kako savladati večernju euforiju dvoje temperamentne djece.


Mi s Kikićem oduvijek provodimo ritual koji počinje oko 18:30; kupanje, večera, kratki crtić, čitanje knjige, odlazak u krevet (oko 20 h), pričanje priče, tiho pjevanje uspavanke, maženje, spavanje (u 21 h sigurno spava). Kad je došla Djevojčica, nismo mogli odoljeti i ne dozvoliti im da pjevaju iz sveg glasa, već po odlasku u krevet. Nikad kraja, nikad dosta, nisu zaspali do poslije 22 h. To se ponovilo tri večeri za redom i ja sam rekla, dosta. Pjesma, ples, skakanje, sve završava odlaskom u kadu. Tu počinje vrijeme smirivanja i nema rasprave. U krevetu nakon priče tiho otpjevamo jednu ili dvije pjesmice, a zatim je tišina. Najljepše mi je slušati ih kako dišu sve dublje i smirenije   :Saint:  . Zaspu u roku od pet ili deset minuta.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ni kod mene nema puno rasprave - čim dopustiš razigravanje prije odlaska u krevet nema spavanja. MM je par puta pogriješio kad se upravo prije spavanja s njima hrvao po krevetu - naravno da nakon toga od mira nije bilo ništa, dugo vremena. Jučer smo na nagovor B. počeli čitati Bibliju i najmanjima, pa je bilo više mira nego kod čitanja Nikice. M. je prosvjedovao, jer on tu Bibliju već zna napamet, ali ja se nisam obazirala. Mora i on podnijeti neke "žrtve". Kod nas je 18.30 sati prerano za pripreme za spavanje, jer M. dolazi iz škole između oko 4 sata, ponekad i kasnije ako se nekamo ode poslije škole, pa bi to poslijepodne bilo prekratko. Mi počinjemo oko 19. 30 da bismo u 20.30 bili u krevetu, a u 21.00 spavali. To je pola sata kasnije nego što je M. išao spavati prije dolaska B., ali pomalo ćemo vratiti to staro vrijeme. I moji vrlo brzo zaspu - nakon molitve i puse čujem ih da još 5-10 minuta šapću u krevetu i onda nastane blažena tišina. Nitko se ne budi do jutra.

----------


## anna

:Heart:  Saljem jedan veliki i topli pozdrav sretnoj obitelji!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kod moje djece počinje se primjećivati bratski odnos. Ima i onoga "ona je meni", "on je meni", ali znaju se tako lijepo zaigrati da ih je milina slušati. Jučer su u kuhinji pravili čarobni napitak. Jest da su mi potrošili sve orijentalne začine i dobro "začinili" kuhinju, ali je bilo prekrasno slušati ih kako se dogovaraju, planiraju, mućkaju i pripremaju neke tajne čarolije s tim napitkom. Jučer je konačno stigla i još jedna Flexa, tako da smo im namjestili krevet na kat. Uživaju u njemu kao na nekom svom brodu - navečer su šuškali i tiho se igrali, misleći da ih mi ne čujemo. Pustili smo ih malo, neka uživaju, ne može se baš svaki dan trenirati strogoću.  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Za brata i sestru   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## mim

Zdenka, iz tvojih priča pršti sreća. Pišeš bez velike poezije, opisujući događaje, a ja se uz svaki tvoj post topim ko čokolada na suncu. I osjećam onu tvoju ispunjenost, potpunost, zadovoljstvo, mir...i preveliku sreću. Hvala ti zato jer sve to dijeliš s nama.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka, iz tvojih priča pršti sreća. Pišeš bez velike poezije, opisujući događaje, a ja se uz svaki tvoj post topim ko čokolada na suncu. I osjećam onu tvoju ispunjenost, potpunost, zadovoljstvo, mir...i preveliku sreću. Hvala ti zato jer sve to dijeliš s nama.


Hvala, (svega ovog imam, osim mira). Ja sam po vokaciji epičar, a i da nisam sada ne bih imala vremena za liriku, jer je vrijeme od akcije.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdenka, iz tvojih priča pršti sreća. Pišeš bez velike poezije, opisujući događaje, a ja se uz svaki tvoj post topim ko čokolada na suncu. I osjećam onu tvoju ispunjenost, potpunost, zadovoljstvo, mir...i preveliku sreću. Hvala ti zato jer sve to dijeliš s nama.  
> 
> 
> Hvala, (svega ovog imam, osim mira). Ja sam po vokaciji epičar, a i da nisam sada ne bih imala vremena za liriku, jer je vrijeme od akcije.


Draga, unutrašnji mir, vlastiti, negdje duboko u tebi. E, tim mirom mi zrače tvoji postovi   :Heart:   . 

A da ti tvoji vražičci ne daju mira-zar ti to nije bio san??   :Wink:  Samo ti nama piši još: stihovi ili proza-svejedno je kad je spjevano iz srca.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zdenka   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Pozdravi M. i B.   :Wink:

----------


## teuta

pridružujem se svim lijepim čestitkama prava bajka sa sretnim krajem.
pusa, pozdrav cijeloj savršenoj obitelji
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka    
> Pozdravi M. i B.


I M.   :Heart:

----------


## Felix

ako je preintimno pitanje nemoj odgovoriti. zanima me jel B. bila od rodjenja u domu ili je tek kasnije dosla u dom iz roditeljske kuce?

----------


## Zdenka2

> ako je preintimno pitanje nemoj odgovoriti. zanima me jel B. bila od rodjenja u domu ili je tek kasnije dosla u dom iz roditeljske kuce?


Došla je s tri godine. U domu je provela sljedeće tri godine. 

A evo je sada u pravom domu. Dok ja radim (i pomalo povirujem na Rodu), ona se igra oko mene, čujem njezin cvrkut kako trčkara po kući i sve igračke dovlači do mene. I slikovnice koje jako voli i stalno želi da joj se čita (to miluje moju akademsku dušicu). Stalno me nešto zapitkuje, ja svaki čas prekidam posao i sudjelujem u njezinoj igri i pomišljam kako nam je lijepo. Dok se igra stalno pjevuši i sa plišancima razgovara o "svom M. koji je u školi, ali će brzo doći". (Tada dolazi kraj mirnom dijelu dana   :Laughing:  ).Već dva dana nije spominjala nikoga iz doma i nije bila tužna. Ne znam čini li se nama to, ali i MM i ja mislimo da ona vrlo brzo prolazi sve očekivane korake u adaptaciji.

----------


## lara01

Ja tek sada vidim i čitam o ovom prekrasnom događaju.
Jednoj velikoj i sretnoj obitelji od srca veliki  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

Vaša priča mi je predivna, svako malo virnem da vidim ima li šta novo.

----------


## eva71

Cim stignem pogledam sto ima novog kod tebe, dal sve stima izmedu brata i sestre i neizmjerno sam sretna za tebe i s tobom.

Sto me je posebno dojmilo je koliko god su napete price iscekivanja djece i procesa posvojenja, kad dijete nade obitelj, nastavak price vise nije o posvojenju, nego "samo" o roditeljima i djeci i braci, o "banalnim" problemima odgoja, o svakodnevnoj sreci kad nas je vise nego dvoje u obitelji...To mi se cini najdivnije, nema onakve i ovakve djece ili pravih i nepravih roditelja. Postoje samo sretne okolnosti kad se sve dobro poslozi i kad roditelji i djeca postanu sretna obitelj.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Sto me je posebno dojmilo je koliko god su napete price iscekivanja djece i procesa posvojenja, kad dijete nade obitelj, nastavak price vise nije o posvojenju, nego "samo" o roditeljima i djeci i braci, o "banalnim" problemima odgoja, o svakodnevnoj sreci kad nas je vise nego dvoje u obitelji...To mi se cini najdivnije, nema onakve i ovakve djece ili pravih i nepravih roditelja. Postoje samo sretne okolnosti kad se sve dobro poslozi i kad roditelji i djeca postanu sretna obitelj.


Pa, provlačenje kroz administraciju je iza nas. To je već sad za mene samo jedna priča iz prošlosti. Trajalo je dugo i teško sam to proživljavala, ali to je iza mene. Stvarnost je sada dvoje djece, jutro s malenom u kojem se upoznajemo, upoznajemo susjedstvo, Zagreb, knjige. Čtamo mogu reći manijakalno, ona stalno donosi hrpe knjiga i traži da joj se čita, kao da je jedva dočekala da input odgovori na njezine intelektualne sposobnosti i potrebe. Ne moram reći koliko me to veseli. Svaki dan odemo i van, u park, u grad, u slastičarnicu. Idemo još uvijek i po institucijama, jer još nismo skupili sve potrebne dokumente za nju - nemam vremena baš po cijele dane visiti po šalterima, a neke stvari naprosto traju i ne možeš ih ubrzati. B. svaki dan ide s nekim od roditelja po M. u školu, a poslijepodne je njihovo, za igru, za crtiće, pa i za svađu. Nastojim poslijepodne puno vremena provoditi s M., jer, kao što znate, on je mamin sin i ne bih htjela da se osjeti na gubitku zbog sestre. Vidim da mu je na momente teško, ali nastojim mu pomoći. On je izuzetno razumno dijete i shvati stvari kad nas dvoje porazgovaramo. Sestru smatra izuzetno zabavnom - oboje imaju smisla za humor. Poslijepodne je najčešće doma i tata koji isto nastoji posvetiti se i jednom i drugom djetetu, ali se malo više mazi s B. Ona već pokušava motati ga oko malog prsta, on je mekan prema njoj, ali se ne da; i on joj je postavio potrebne granice. 

Sad nam je već i navečer lakše, jer je ona prihvatila večernju disciplinu. U krevetu su u 20.45 - slijedi čitanje i molitva, a nakon toga vrlo brzo zaspu. Uglavnom, naporno je, ima još puno posla dok se sve ne ustali, ali osjećam se dobro, jer vidim da stvari dobro idu, da smo dobro učinili. Sve se vrlo brzo odvija, tako da svaki dan donosi neku promjenu koja nam svima život čini lakšim i boljim. Za sada nemam puno vremena prepuštati se osjećajima i analizama, ali navečer kad legnem u krevet ispunjava me duboko zadovoljstvo kad pomislim na svoja dva velika, lijepa i pametna djeteta koja spavaju u svojoj sobi. Pomislim na novi dan i još mnoge lijepe dane koji nas čekaju zajedno.

----------


## AdioMare

S nestrpljenjem čekam svaki novi post.  :Smile:  

Moram priznati da često pomislim na M. i na to kako se on snalazi u  novonastaloj situaciji. Nisam ni sumnjala da mu posvećuješ posebnu pažnju i trenutke.

----------


## mamma san

> S nestrpljenjem čekam svaki novi post.  
> 
> Moram priznati da često pomislim na M. i na to kako se on snalazi u  novonastaloj situaciji. Nisam ni sumnjala da mu posvećuješ posebnu pažnju i trenutke.


X   :Smile:  

I još nešto...stavi buraza i seku zajedno u avatar.    :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> I još nešto...stavi buraza i seku zajedno u avatar.


Pokušavam naći neku prikladnu zajedničku fotku, ali djeca su mi takvog temperamenta da mi bar jedno uvijek izjuri iz kadra kad ja "naštelam" dobru scenu.   :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

> Pokušavam naći neku prikladnu zajedničku fotku, ali djeca su mi takvog temperamenta da mi bar jedno uvijek izjuri iz kadra kad ja "naštelam" dobru scenu.


postavi ih pred tv   :Wink:  
ja sam, sa zgrazanjem, uocila da su najljepse zajednicke T&T fotke bas one s kauca, kad gledaju crtice i grle se. Jos oni zamisljeni pogledi usmjereni u daljinu... (sve do ekrana, khm, khm).
Ali jedino su tad dovoljno dugo mirni i zajedno u kadru.

----------


## Arkana10

citam svaki dan i uzivam...hvala ti sto djelis ovo s nama  :Heart:

----------


## zizi

> citam svaki dan i uzivam...hvala ti sto djelis ovo s nama


x   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Draga Zdenka, zbog tvoje priče sam u nekoliko navrata lila suze  :Grin:  Put do tvoje djece bio je težak, ali bitno je da rezultat nije izostao :D I mi smo u pokušajima da usvojimo drugo dijete, po mogučnosti seku za našeg B. već 4 god. Baš kao što si i ti pisala, ima faza kada smo aktivniji oko toga, a trenutno sam u onoj drugoj fazi :/  Uistinu je to borba s vjetrenjačama  :Mad:

----------


## ZO

> Arkana10 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> citam svaki dan i uzivam...hvala ti sto djelis ovo s nama 
> 
> 
> x


x   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

> S nestrpljenjem čekam svaki novi post.


I ja isto.Doslovce se rastapam na ove divne postove.  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Zdenka tako dobro te razumijem!

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   M-u i B-i.

----------


## majica

> zizi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Arkana10 prvotno napisa
> ...


x  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

:Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nas četvero već polako ulazimo u obiteljsku rutinu. B. je upoznala članove obitelji i polako upoznaje naše prijatelje. Izvrsno se snalazi, zna se ponašati, prihvaća pravila i vidno uživa u tome. Svaki dan otkrivamo ponešto novo jedni o drugima, upoznajemo se i zbližavamo. B. je "otkrila" da ima mamu - stalno traži mene i natječe se s M. u tome. Njegova ljubomora slabi, a odnos između njih napreduje. Ona ga u svemu brani, štiti njegove interese, a njemu je ona strašno zabavna. Veći dio vremena se ludo zabavljaju. Kako su bliski po dobi, njihova interakcija je potpuna, što nekad zna biti vrlo naporno, ali je zapravo jako dobro. To je ona bliskost koju sam imala sa svojim sestrama, a sad to imaju moja djeca.   :Heart:  

Moja djeca često mi izmamljuju osmijeh zadovoljstva na lice. Svakoga dana zahvaljujem Bogu što je sve tako ispalo i što smo dobili upravo B. za kćer. Ona je ušla u našu obitelj kao savršeni dio mozaika. 

Svima vama koji čekate prvo, drugo... dijete želim puno sreće. Ovu našu priču napisala sam zbog vas, da iz mog primjera vidite da je ono što se žarko želi ostvarivo i da vas ohrabrim na vašem putu. Neka na ovom forumu bude što više "posvojenih obitelji", kako bi rekao moj M., s jednim ili više djece.   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## tinkie winkie

nisam jako dugo čitala ovaj topic...

Hvala ti Zdenka što si podijelila s nama svoju prekrasnu priču.   :Love:  

Naka vas Bog čuva i blagoslovi   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Moja djeca često mi izmamljuju osmijeh zadovoljstva na lice.


  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Leina mama

:Heart:   Uživam u vašoj sreći   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> Neka na ovom forumu bude što više "posvojenih obitelji", kako bi rekao moj M., s jednim ili više djece.


Posvojena obitelj - to mi je krasan izraz koji i ja rado koristim.   :Love:  
Vaša mi priča uljepšava dan - već dugo.

----------


## AdioMare

:Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

uzivajte u sreci   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Tek sam sad vidjela ovaj topic, pročitala sam ga u jednom dahu, i milijun puta se rasplakala i nasmijala...  :Zaljubljen:  

Prekrasno!

Zdenka2, čestitam i od   :Heart:  vam želim sreću!!!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

zdenka2  tebi i tvojoj oitelji veliki   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

hvala ti Zdenka na ovoj prekrasnoj priči.......  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

Zdenka2, sad tek vidim što sam propustila  :Embarassed:  

čestitam od srca na proširenju obitelji i vašem malom mozaiku želim samo najljepše želje  :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:D slikica :D .preslatki su!!!  :Love:

----------


## sandraf

meni je do danas sve ovo promaklo, al se veselim zajedno s vama i samoj sebi jer mi citanje ove prekrasne price tek predstoji.

cestitam, uzivaj u svojoj djecici  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Nježna, lijepa djevojčica i zaštitnik, njen zgodni brat.  :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

prekrasni su oboje (divan avatar)

----------


## Gost

Zdenka avatar je predivan

----------


## Mariela

Prekrasna dječica   :Love:

----------


## Joe

super ti je avatar  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:   :Heart:  za avatar.

----------


## sanja74

> za avatar.


x

----------


## malezija

Avatar ti je predivan  :Heart:  !

----------


## jadro

djecica   :Heart:  

i sad kad bih ja rekla da su mi slicni na slici ...

----------


## coccinella

Ja prvi puta čitam ovaj topic od početka i   :Crying or Very sad:   i  :D ! 

Čestitam!
Prekrasna djeca.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sis

Ajme slatkiša...Stvarno ćete se nauživat ovoga Božića...

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala! Kaj je je, slatki su (nije kaj su moji  :Wink:  )!

----------


## Rebbeca

Zdenka preslatki su ti klinci, i slažem se s curkom koja je napisala da su si slični  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka preslatki su ti klinci, i slažem se s curkom koja je napisala da su si slični


Nisu slični: ova fotka je slikana mobitelom, pa boje nisu vjerne: on je tamne kose i očiju, uskog lica. Ona je plave kose, jako svijetlosmeđih očiju, okrugla lica. Fizionomije sasvim različite. Ali, slažem se da su im izrazi lica slični.   :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Da, baš nešto u tim izrazima lica mi je slično. Bilo kako bilo, stvarno su zgodni...

----------


## ina33

> Da, baš nešto u tim izrazima lica mi je slično. Bilo kako bilo, stvarno su zgodni...


x

----------


## Riana

> . Ali, slažem se da su im izrazi lica slični.


Da, sretni su  :Love:

----------


## uporna

Slatki su i stvarno na ovoj slici su slični.  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Slatki su i stvarno na ovoj slici su slični.


  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slatki su i stvarno na ovoj slici su slični.


Bez obzira na tvoje objašnjenje, ja potpisujem cure.   :Smile:  

Sličnost ne izvire iz boje kose i boje očiju i oblika lica, nego iz nečeg drugog što se ogleda na licu. A tvoja djeca su se jednostavno pronašla.   :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

Divna deca. Zdenka, blago tebi!

----------


## mama courage

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  uporna prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Ali, slažem se da su im izrazi lica slični.  
> 
> 
> Da, sretni su


  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## sasana

Na jednom drugom topicu sam vidjela avatar. Zdenka prekrasno. Za dva     :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Predivna, sretna djeca.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> Sličnost ne izvire iz boje kose i boje očiju i oblika lica, nego iz nečeg drugog što se ogleda na licu. A tvoja djeca su se jednostavno pronašla.


  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nela

> Sličnost ne izvire iz boje kose i boje očiju i oblika lica, nego iz nečeg drugog što se ogleda na licu. A tvoja djeca su se jednostavno pronašla.



Prekrasna djeca!   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sličnost ne izvire iz boje kose i boje očiju i oblika lica, nego iz nečeg drugog što se ogleda na licu. A tvoja djeca su se jednostavno pronašla.  
> 
> 
> 
> Prekrasna djeca!


  :Heart:

----------


## Anvi

Preslatki su   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Zdenka, preslatki su ti klinci!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

nisu preslatki, već savršena, predivna mala bića  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

Čestitam! Predivna djeca i predivna priča  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anna

Jaaako su zgodni   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Ajoj Zdenka 2, slučajno sam na nekom drugom pdf-u vidjela promjenu na  avataru, pa sam potražila uzrok tvojoj sreći i u jednom dahu pročitala sve stranice na ovom topicu!

Čestitam ti od srca na prekrasnoj kćerkici i ustrajnosti da povećaš svoju obitelj  :Heart: 

To je vrijedilo čekati   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala svima koji se vesele zajedno sa mnom. Moja djeca su svaki dan sve više brat i sestra - postaju prava ekipa. B. sve više i više prihvaća pravila. Svakim danom je sve ljepše i sve lakše. Veselim se Badnjaku i Božiću, a i novogodišnjem tulumu na koji idemo svo četvero.

----------


## maria71

Prekrasan avatar !  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

ja tek sad vidim

prekrasno i uživajte u svojoj sreći   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Ja tek sad vidim ovaj topic  :Embarassed:   i mogu samo reći da sam zasuzila.
Prekrasno, prekrasno  :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Prelep avatar  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Hvala svima koji se vesele zajedno sa mnom. Moja djeca su svaki dan sve više brat i sestra - postaju prava ekipa. B. sve više i više prihvaća pravila. Svakim danom je sve ljepše i sve lakše. Veselim se Badnjaku i Božiću, a i novogodišnjem tulumu na koji idemo svo četvero.


zdenka        :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za tvoje male anđeleke

----------


## Anci

Zdenka, stvarno su preslatki!

Ja sam vidjela promjenu avatara na Izazovima.

Pusa dječici i želim vam sve najbolje!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme kako su ti divni klinci Zdenka   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

prekrasni su   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## litala

uh, koji avatar    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da ti uvijek budu zdravi, sretni i veseli, prekrasni su   :Heart:

----------


## summer

Predivna djecica i predivna obitelj   :Heart:  

Sretan vam Bozic!

----------


## malezija

Sretan vam Božić.I nek se ekipa ljepo provede na novogodišnjem tulumu!  :Laughing:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Cekam:  možemo malo zaviriti u vaš obiteljski život putem tvojim postova? javi nam se malo  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo, baš danas imam veliku novost: B. je krenula u vrtić. Već smo je prije vodili da upozna tete i prostor i strašno se veselila. Danas je bila vrlo kratko, zbog privikavanja i sve je prošlo u redu. Htjela je još ostati s djecom.   :Smile:  

Vrijeme praznika bilo nam je dragocjeno vrijeme obiteljskog povezivanja. Djeca su se posebno povezala i osjeća se kod njih taj sestrinsko-bratski odnos, pa i ljubav.

Uspjeli smo se riješiti durenja, a i prehrambene navike su daleko bolje. B. se polako distancira od osoba s kojima je bila povezana u domu i veze s obitelji postaju jače od toga. Prošlo je tek neka 2,5 mjeseca otkad je stigla u obitelj. Nije bilo lako, ali kad se osvrnem natrag ne mogu vjerovati koliko smo svi skupa napredovali u to kratko vrijeme.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Vrijeme praznika bilo nam je dragocjeno vrijeme obiteljskog povezivanja. Djeca su se posebno povezala i osjeća se kod njih taj sestrinsko-bratski odnos, pa i ljubav.



 :Heart:   :Heart:  hoćemo još!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pa, recimo, srce mi raste na neke sitne stvari: kad B. trčkara po kući sa svojim igračkicama i potpuno nesvjesno pjevuši: "M. je najbolji na svijetu, M. je najbolji na svijetu!" Ili kad stojim u bio&bio na blagajni s M., a on vadi čokoladno srce u crvenom staniolu iz staklenke na pultu i kaže: "Mama, ja bih ovo uzeo za B." Ili kad stariji brat uči mlađu seku abecedu i brojeve, daje savjete u problemima, kad mu ona nosi crteže i vježbanke na ocjenu, kad joj on navečer čita, kad slušam njihove razgovore i gledam igru... sve te male, svakodnevne stvari najbolje pokazuju što je na stvari.   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

bravo za sve vas   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:  .......neprocjenjivo .......  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## leonessa

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:  
hvala ti sto delis to sa nama...

----------


## uporna

> hvala ti sto delis to sa nama...


X

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

M. i B.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

U vrtiću su za moju B. predvidjeli dvomjesečni period prilagodbe - da prvi dan ostaje samo 45, min, pa onda svaki dan malo više, s time da prvih mjesec dana ne ostaje na ručku, a kamoli na spavanju...
uglavnom, razradili su visinske pripreme.

A moja B. je jučer prvi puta bila u vrtiću, pomagala je teti rezati i čistiti jabuke, igrala se s jednom djevojčicom i dječakom i bila je jako tužna kad sam nakon 1 sat došla po nju, dok su druga djeca išla na igralište. Cijelim putem kući je gunđala zašto ona nije mogla ostati na igri i na ručku. Danas je tata došao po nju u vrijeme kad su u vrtiću naručili, no moja B. se nije dala. Otputila se teti i pitala: A zašto ja ne smijem ostati na ručku? Uglavnom, ostala je na ručku i smazala dvije runde variva od brokule, cvjetače i piletine, našto sam ja  :shock:, igrala se s djecom u parku i vratila sva sretna kući u nadi da će sutra ostati još duže. Uglavnom, visinske pripreme vrtić može okačiti mačku o rep.   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Pa to je odlično  :D

----------


## ina33

Cura je pravi "social mixer"  :Smile: !

----------


## sanja74

B. je navikla na puno dječice. Baš mi je drago što se tako brzo uklopila!  :D

----------


## Vlvl

To je super!  :D

----------


## maria71

:Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Uglavnom, visinske pripreme vrtić može okačiti mačku o rep.


I ja mislim.  :Wink: 

Za brata i sestru  :Heart:

----------


## nela

Bravo mala!   :Heart:

----------


## kerida

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

:Love:

----------


## ZO

:Love:

----------


## lara01

:Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Jako dobro, ljepšu priču iz vrtića nije moguće ni zamisliti :D

----------


## apricot

> Uglavnom, ostala je na ručku i smazala dvije runde variva od brokule, cvjetače i piletine, našto sam ja  :shock:, igrala se s djecom u parku i vratila sva sretna kući u nadi da će sutra ostati još duže. Uglavnom, visinske pripreme vrtić može okačiti mačku o rep.


Kao i tvoje razrade kako da joj povećaš unos povrća  :D 
Eto, kako se stvari ponekad riješe same od sebe.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Uglavnom, ostala je na ručku i smazala dvije runde variva od brokule, cvjetače i piletine, našto sam ja  :shock:, igrala se s djecom u parku i vratila sva sretna kući u nadi da će sutra ostati još duže. Uglavnom, visinske pripreme vrtić može okačiti mačku o rep.  
> 
> 
> Kao i tvoje razrade kako da joj povećaš unos povrća  :D 
> Eto, kako se stvari ponekad riješe same od sebe.


Nije baš samo od sebe, jer su moje taktike oko povrća dale ploda već i prije polaska u vrtić - bitno je promijenila prehrambene navike i ponašanje za stolom. Ali, u društvu je očito slađe. 

Jučer je cijelo popodne bila sva sretna, mogu reći i zahvalna zbog vrtića. Evo, sad se sprema da je tata povede, lijepo se uredila, stavlja špangice i pjevuši, sva vesela. Sreća je i to da ide kod M.-ove najdraže tete G. i to što u njezinoj grupi ima djece koja poznaju M., tako da je tim lakše prihvaćena.

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

jedno   :Heart:  za B. a drugo za M   :Heart:  , a mami i tati   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Arkana10, sad sam otvorila tvoj tiker i sva se naježila. Sretno tebi i ostalim čekalicama.   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## MarikaPika

:Heart:  
Okruzeni ljubavlju najpre nauce kako se voli.....
Puno   :Kiss:   vasoj sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## alanovamama

Predivno je ovo čitati. M. i B.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Uvik tako rado čitam postove koje pišeš o svojoj djeci.
I baš me dirneš direktno u srce.   :Heart:   :Love: 
Velika pusa tvojoj maloj sretnoj obitelji   :Kiss:

----------


## tambek

:Heart:

----------


## odra

Kakva prekrasna priča!  :Heart:   Zdenka, baš sam dirnuta i želim vam još puno takvih običnih, a prekrasnih obiteljskih trenutaka!

----------


## pahuljičica

> Uvik tako rado čitam postove koje pišeš o svojoj djeci.
> I baš me dirneš direktno u srce.   
> Velika pusa tvojoj maloj sretnoj obitelji


i ja   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  maloj vrtićarki i cijelo obitelji!

----------


## Zdenka2

Eto mene s malim rezimeom naša prva tri mjeseca učetvero. Iskušenja prilagodbe su prošla. Naravno, još je veliki put ispred nas, ali mi sad već jesmo prava obitelj. Poznamo se i volimo se u četvero. B. je sretna, lice joj je promijenjeno vedrinom, sve je slađa i slađa. Postala je strašno privržena i mazna. Grije me oko srca kad mi dođe u krilo i trlja svoj okrugli obraščić u moj obraz. Ili kad smo negdje zajedno, a ona se odjednom sva privije, ljubi mi ruke, lice, mazi se. Tatina je maza – konačno je i on dočekao da ima svoju mazu. S M. je bratski – jedva čekaju jedno drugo, idu jedno pred drugo u vrtić/školu, igraju se, skaču, viču, svađaju se i mire, nasmijavaju se, kuju planove...  :Smile:  

2007. bila mi je stvarno godina za pamćenje. Jako naporna i teška, ali i jako uspješna baš na svakom planu, od obiteljskog i poslovnog, pa do sasvim osobnog. I na kraju, kao kruna svega, zaokružili smo obitelj. Tu su ta dva izvanredna mala čovjeka.   :Heart:   :Heart:  U ovom trenutku svog života osjećam plimu sreće i zadovoljstva u sebi.

----------


## cekana

> U ovom trenutku svog života osjećam plimu sreće i zadovoljstva u sebi.


Ja tri od srca želim da to potraje dugo, dugo  :Heart:

----------


## imenica

> U ovom trenutku svog života osjećam plimu sreće i zadovoljstva u sebi.


Zdenka2, moja mala obitelj želi Vam neka ova plima sreće traje dugo, dugo, dugo...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:   i još jedno   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U ovom trenutku svog života osjećam plimu sreće i zadovoljstva u sebi.
> 
> 
> Ja tri od srca želim da to potraje dugo, dugo


I da nezbježne oseke budu plitke i kratke   :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Tak mi je drago. I da ti i ova godina bude super...

----------


## fritulica1

> Eto mene s malim rezimeom naša prva tri mjeseca učetvero. Iskušenja prilagodbe su prošla. Naravno, još je veliki put ispred nas, ali mi sad već jesmo prava obitelj. Poznamo se i volimo se u četvero. B. je sretna, lice joj je promijenjeno vedrinom, sve je slađa i slađa. Postala je strašno privržena i mazna. Grije me oko srca kad mi dođe u krilo i trlja svoj okrugli obraščić u moj obraz. Ili kad smo negdje zajedno, a ona se odjednom sva privije, ljubi mi ruke, lice, mazi se. Tatina je maza – konačno je i on dočekao da ima svoju mazu. S M. je bratski – jedva čekaju jedno drugo, idu jedno pred drugo u vrtić/školu, igraju se, skaču, viču, svađaju se i mire, nasmijavaju se, kuju planove...  
> 
> 2007. bila mi je stvarno godina za pamćenje. Jako naporna i teška, ali i jako uspješna baš na svakom planu, od obiteljskog i poslovnog, pa do sasvim osobnog. I na kraju, kao kruna svega, zaokružili smo obitelj. Tu su ta dva izvanredna mala čovjeka.   U ovom trenutku svog života osjećam plimu sreće i zadovoljstva u sebi.


Prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:  
A plima sreće naprosto se izlijeva iz tvojih postova i tvog avatara.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Prekrasno!  
> A plima sreće naprosto se izlijeva iz tvojih postova i tvog avatara.


Valentinovska poruka ljubavi od mog malog miša!   :Heart:  Šteta što sam morala tako smanjiti da se ne da pročitati.

----------


## deva

Meni se čini da su dva izvanredna mala čovjeka našla upravo takve roditelje. Pa što se ljepše moglo dogoditi u njihovim malim životima?
Jedno   :Heart:   za M. i jedno   :Heart:   za B.

----------


## fritulica1

> Šteta što sam morala tako smanjiti da se ne da pročitati.


A što piše? Je li to ona "Mama, odlučio sam ti pokloniti..."    :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Šteta što sam morala tako smanjiti da se ne da pročitati.
> 
> 
> A što piše? Je li to ona "Mama, odlučio sam ti pokloniti..."


"Draga mama, sretno Valentinovo i puno sreće u njemu, želi ti M." Kad se radi o odraslim ljubavima, Valentinovo mi je previše sladunjavo, ali od sinčića mi takva čestitkica jako paše. A ono s 1000 kuna je njegova tipična provala. On je budući bankar.   :Wink:

----------


## Gost

Kako slatko   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> "Draga mama, sretno Valentinovo i puno sreće u njemu, želi ti M." Kad se radi o odraslim ljubavima, Valentinovo mi je previše sladunjavo, ali od sinčića mi takva čestitkica jako paše. A ono s 1000 kuna je njegova tipična provala. On je budući bankar.


Presladak je. Sunce malo.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maria71

Sretna sam zbog vas,  :Love:   tebi i tvojoj obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:  predivno

----------


## Vlvl

Krasno.  Takve dječje čestitke uvijek me ganu.  :Love:  
Mi smo dobili svega nekoliko crtanih-modeliranih-pisanih čestitki i poklončića, u prve dvije godine, a onda je sinak valjda postao prevelik dečko za takve stvari.   :Sad:

----------


## sanja74

Zdenka, uživajte u svim narednim godinama.   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Zdenka, uživaj u sreći svoje potpune obitelji   :Heart:  !

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  tvojoj dječici!

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala vam, a stvarno i uživam. Sad je za mene nakon dugo, dugo vremena došlo vrijeme pravog opuštanja. Cijelu sebe sam davala samo za to da dobijem djecu. Samo ja znam koliko sam od sebe dala da ih dobijem. Sada mogu u njima uživati, davati svoju energiju njima koji mi je višestruko uzvraćaju. Oni su prekrasna djeca - uživam u svakom pogledu na njih. Sam miris njihove kosice, njihove dječje puti ispunjava me blaženstvom. Kuća nam stalno odzvanja smijehom od njihovog prštavog veselja. Kaže meni M. jučer: "Mama, baš ti hvala što si izabrala ovako komično i zabavno dijete kao što je B." Rekla sam mu da je nisam izabrala nego dobila, ali da se osjećam od Boga izabranom zbog toga što sam dobila i njega i nju. 

Svima vama koji čekate, koji možda još imate neke dileme, želim reći da se osjećam stvarno blagoslovljenom svojim životnim putem. To svoje posebno, posvojiteljsko majčinstvo smatram darom s neba, nečim što je baš po mojoj mjeri, zbog čega sam kao osoba narasla, a da ne kažem koliko sam sretna. Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.

----------


## otocanka

Zdenka,   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Zdenka   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

još jedno   :Heart:  da ti ide uz avatar

----------


## pahuljičica

:Love:  prekrasno...

----------


## sanja74

> Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.


  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

ovo je predivno   :Heart:  
ti nam dajes puno snage... prepoznala sam se u ovome 


> Cijelu sebe sam davala samo za to da dobijem djecu. Samo ja znam koliko sam od sebe dala da ih dobijem.


 jedva cekam dan kada cu i ja reci da uzivam.
*
Hvala ti jos jednom Zdenka

----------


## camel

> To svoje posebno, posvojiteljsko majčinstvo smatram darom s neba, nečim što je baš po mojoj mjeri, zbog čega sam kao osoba narasla, a da ne kažem koliko sam sretna. Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.


šmrc.  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Zdenka, divne riječi  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> To svoje posebno, posvojiteljsko majčinstvo smatram darom s neba, nečim što je baš po mojoj mjeri, zbog čega sam kao osoba narasla, a da ne kažem koliko sam sretna. Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.


Zdenka   :Heart:  , potpisujem ovo jer upravo i ja tako osjećam sa svojom obitelji i svoje dvoje predivne dječice - baš da je taj naš put stvaranja naše obitelji na poseban način zapravo pravi dar s neba, proširenje onih uobičajenih granica sreće i otkrivanje  nekih područja koja možda u životu nikad ne bi bili spoznali.

----------


## malezija

zdenka  :Heart:  .Ljubi svoje anđele  :Saint:  .

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## davorka

Zdenka, divno je čitati tvoje postove i osjetiti toliko zadovoljstvo, sreću i ljubav koja izbija iz svake riječi.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala vam svima, lijepo je od vas da se znate veseliti tuđoj sreći.   :Heart:  

Leonessa je divno napisala da je posvojenje 


> proširenje onih uobičajenih granica sreće i otkrivanje nekih područja koja možda u životu nikad ne bi bili spoznali


. 

To je točno tako. Naučila sam i na drugim primjerima u životu, a prije svega na svom majčinstvu da to hoćemo li biti sretni ili ne ne ovisi samo o objektivnim okolnostima nego i o perspektivi, stavu kojeg zauzmemo. Mi mame posvojiteljice smo svoj nedostatak pretvorile u svoju prednost i mislim da će se sve složiti sa mnom da smo sada i sretnije nego što bismo bile da tog nedostatka nije bilo, jer smo kao ljudi narasle, mnogo toga spoznale i znamo punim plućima uživati u našoj teško stečenoj sreći.

----------


## ivanas

Već sam se par puta rasplakala na ovom topicu, a nisam bas nimalo plačkavica. Jednostavno toliko ljubavi, upornosti i sreće na jednom mjestu. 
Nekako sam u srcu osjećala uvijek želju za posvojenjem, i kad sam saznala za problem neplodnosti kod MD nekako sam to sasvim smireno prihvatila, kao da sam znala da cu imati drugaciji put, koji nije nimalo losiji nego samo drukciji. Hvala puno Zdenka što svoju priču djelis s nama. Sve najljepše.

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## Gost

Zdenka avatar ti je svakim danom sve bolji i bolji , i stvarno se vidi koliko si ponosna svojom djecom   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka, upijam svako tvoje slovo, svaku tvoju rijeć....Uživajte u beskrajnoj ljubavi koju si međusobno dajete...  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka avatar ti je svakim danom sve bolji i bolji , i stvarno se vidi koliko si ponosna svojom djecom


Da, a to je zato što djeca rastu, postaju mali ljudi, sve više i više ima njihovih fora. Teško mi je bilo zamisliti kad mi je M. bio sasvim mali ono što mnogi govore da ljubav prema djeci raste zajedno s njima, ali to je istina. Ona jedna jezgra ljubavi je uvijek ista, osoba je uvijek osoba, ali na to se s vremenom dodaje toliko zajedničkih doživljaja i razgovora, a osim toga, djeca postaju sve ravnopravniji sugovornici, unose sve više i više svoje osobnosti u komunikaciju. Sad mi tek u potpunosti sviće što znači postaviti temelje nekim stvarima - ako su u ranom djetinjstvu uspostavljeni bliski odnosi može se očekivati bliskost i kasnije, ako nisu, to je zauvijek izgubljeno. Sada su mi djeca u onom predivnom razdoblju kada sve možeš s njima, a još uvijek su mala djeca i žele više od svega biti s tobom. Idemo s njima na izlet, planiramo i put u Italiju... veselim se vremenu koje slijedi. A veselim se i onome što dolazi iza - paradi njihovih prijatelja po kući, izlascima, dečkima, curama (M. već traži savjete!).

Inače, moram reći da su mi djeca vrlo zabavna i vesela. M. ima onaj vid sofisticiranog, intelektualnog humora. Fore koje prosipa su da se okreneš oko svoje osi. B. je prava veseljačica. Nakon prvog perioda kad je bila dosta tužna otkrivam da je njoj život smijeh i humor. Užasno je smiješna, radi fore na svačiji račun, a najviše na svoj. Sad kužim da su joj taj humor i životno veselje pomogli da ostane normalna. Ona neprekidno izvodi, a mi se držimo za trbuh, uključivši i M. Čak i njegovu ljubomoru u odnosu na mene uspijeva liječiti humorom. Moji roditelji, koji su je već sasvim ravnopravno i djelatno uključili u svoj četverolist što posvojenih što bioloških unuka, stalno pitaju kad će im doći "show". I dolaze k nama na predstavu, naravno. A "show" svakoga dana otkriva sve više i više svojih divnih osobina, o čemu ću pisati kad uhvatim više vremena. Naravno, da ne budem nepravedna, ni pola mise ne bi bilo bez muškog dijela predstave.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ovaj novi avatar mi je HAOS!   :Kiss:

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## eva71

veselite se, volite i uzivajte  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Bouncing:  avatar me ostavio bez rijeći.

Kako je kod vas?  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Avatar ti je   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala svima, ponukali ste me da napišem par vijesti od nas. 

M. i B. su sada već pravi brat i sestra – doživljavaju svoj odnos kao nešto što je bilo oduvijek. Jest da je M. još uvijek ljubomoran, ali ipak kaže da 100% voli B. (moj račundžija). Za B. on je glavni uzor i motor u njezinom životu. Inače, B. je počela proces testiranja za školu – uskoro će i ona biti prvašićka, u školi velikog brace.   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Kako se moja B. opušta, sve više dolazi do izražaja njezina prava osobnost. Ona je toliko slatka i umiljata. Uživam kad mi dođe, onako sitna i slatka, uvali mi se u krilo ili u krevet i mazi se. Uz to, pokazuje neke osobine koje mene iznenađuju i zadivljuju. Iznimno je darežljiva i nije joj do materijalnih stvari. Najveći dio onoga što smo joj poklonili je podijelila s djecom u domu, a još više toga je poklonila M. Sada dijeli i u vrtiću, uživa darivati druge. 

Pokazuje i izrazitu socijalnu inteligenciju i opažanja. Glavni kriteriji prema kojem procjenjuje ljude je djelatna ljubav, naročito prema djeci. Izvanredno dobro luči istinske od formalnih odnosa i obraća tome daleko više pažnje nego M.

B. je u toj mjeri solidarna i altruistična da njezin životni poziv vidim u skrbi o drugima. Ona primjećuje što je potrebno drugima i spremna je to napraviti i to s veseljem. Već je nekoliko puta, kad je primijetila da sam umorna i shrvana, nagovorila M. da pospreme sobu „kao sunce“ da bi mene razveselili. Nono i nona su im dali korizmene kasice da skupljaju novac za djecu u Africi. Ona je tu kasicu potpuno napunila, raspada se od težine. Stavila je unutra sav novac koji ima. Budući da su na kasici slike afričke djece, pitala me gdje je Afrika, je li to daleko, jer bi im ona voljela to sama odnijeti da se s njima poigra i poljubi ih. Inzistira da dajemo novac prosjacima i jako se ljuti ako mi koji puta ne damo.

Točno zna obrazložiti zašto nekog voli više, nekog manje, a nekog uopće. Izuzev uže obitelji, na vrhu njezine ljestvice stoji moja mama. Njih dvije su legle jedne drugoj na dušu i prepoznale su mnoge slične osobine. B. skače i vrišti od sreće kad čuje da će ići noniću i noni, najviše kad zna da će spavati kod njih, ali i onda ako je to samo sat-dva poslijepodne. Isto tako i kad oni dođu u posjetu. 

Evo jednog događaja koji me fascinirao kod B: Moja mama još od mladosti pomaže svim svojim starim i bolesnim rođacima i prijateljima koji žive u Zagrebu ili dolaze u bolnicu. Posjećuje ih, donosi hranu, počisti, opere, popriča s njima, utješi ih, bude s njima. Pomagala je tako mnogim ljudima i sada pomaže iako već ima dosta godina. Jedna od osoba o kojima mama sada brine tražila je pomoć baš kad je B. bila kod mojih. Mama je to riješila tako da je povela malu sa sobom. Tamo je učinila sve što je trebalo, a moja B., šestogodišnja curica, joj je u svemu pomagala. Toj ženi je poklonila svoju čokoladu. Ta stara i bolesna žena je plakala kad je gledala tu malu curicu kako joj pomaže, sva vesela što može pomoći. Kad se B. vratila kući rekla mi je da će opet ići s nonom „k onoj staroj teti, jer joj želi pomoći i odnijeti još čokolade, jer ta teta voli čokoladu, pa će biti manje žalosna.“.

Vidim da je za mene na red došla jedna nova velika lekcija, a učiteljica će mi biti moja mala kći.

----------


## sis

:Heart:   :Heart:  cmolj

----------


## AdioMare

Divni su, B. i M.   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Predivno   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart: ! A avatar... ma, predivan   :Heart: !

----------


## mirje

:Heart:

----------


## davorka

Zdenka,   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
A za avatar se već nekoliko dana spremam napisati kako ti je prekrasan. Za rastopit se od miline.

----------


## eva71

Toliko mi je drago procitati lijepi izvjestaj. 
I nevjerojatno koliko malo vremena prode, a da zeljena djeca vec postanu potpuni i integrirani clanovi obitelji, usprkos teskih trenutaka.
Veselim se za vas. Ljubi male andele  :Saint:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ovaj mi je topic punjač baterija   :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

kakva ste vi prekrasna obitelj  :Love:

----------


## kerida

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

I ja kažem cmolj.   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Bravo za malu B. Ona je jedan od onih primjera kako nekog nepovoljni  životni uvjeti (pri tom mislim na boravak u domu) osnaže i oni to iskoriste u svoju korist. Mislim da svi mi možemo puno naučiti od vaše posebne male curice.

----------


## Metvica

Krasno   :Heart:  

Užitak mi je čitati o vašoj obitelji    :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

I ja već danima gledam na kom topicu da se divim tvom avataru   :Heart: 
Zdenka - divna mamo sa divnom decom    :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

> Ovaj mi je topic punjač baterija


Baš ovako   :Heart:

----------


## nela

Prekrasan avatar i prekrasna priča!   :Heart:

----------


## emily

Zdenka, pisi i dalje
 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> I nevjerojatno koliko malo vremena prode, a da zeljena djeca vec postanu potpuni i integrirani clanovi obitelji, usprkos teskih trenutaka.





> Bravo za malu B. Ona je jedan od onih primjera kako nekog nepovoljni životni uvjeti (pri tom mislim na boravak u domu) osnaže i oni to iskoriste u svoju korist. Mislim da svi mi možemo puno naučiti od vaše posebne male curice.


Da, kad se osvrnem iza sebe ne mogu vjerovati kako su teškoće koje su bile brzo savladane. Svakodnevno razmišljam o tome kako mi je upravo nevjerojatno da je od njezinog dolaska proteklo nepunih 5 mjeseci. Od problema s jelom, tugovanja za domom, otpora na svakom planu, ljubomore i sličnog došli smo do toga da smo svi jedni druge posvojili. Sad smo stvarno svoji. Vjerujem da će to još i rasti, ali već sada mi smo čvrsto povezana četveročlana obitelj.

Ivanas, moram reći nešto i u prilog domu u kojem je boravila B., jer nisu svi domovi isti. Istina je da su mnoge stvari neminovno zanemarene i nepostojeće u domu, ali se ljudi ipak trude pružiti djeci osjećaj doma. B. nema i nije uopće imala negativan odnos prema domu. Dapače, silno je tugovala za nekim osobama iz doma. Ta emotivna povezanost, zajedno s osjećajem samosvijesti kojeg je u domu izgradila uz pomoć osoblja i djece bili su ono na čemu sam ja gradila u prvim tjednima nakon njezinog dolaska. Isto tako, omogućili smo joj kontakte s nekim, za njezin život iznimno važnim, osobama iz doma. Od tada je mnogo mirnija - povezala je svoj život u jednu cjelinu i to joj je pomoglo da posloži stvari u svojoj glavici. 

Uglavnom, mi smo dobro, sretna obitelj kao i mnoge vaše obitelji, posvojene i neposvojene.

----------


## samaritanka

Zdenka želim vam da vam odnos uvijek ostane takav i da i dalje zračiš nesebičnom ljudskom ljubavlju koju daješ.
Imam jednu mamu u naselju u Njemačkoj kojem živim koja je posvojila svog malog petogodišnjaka nakon što je bio par godina kod nje kao njegovateljice dok se ne pronađe familija koja će ga usvojiti. Žena ima dvoje odrasle vlastite djece i jednog odraslog posvojenika koji joj je jako puno problema zadao u životu, bar ona tako kaže, zato ju je bilo strah posvojiti maloga dječaka jer se boji njegovog puberteta. međutim nagovorila su je njena odrasla djeca koja joj danas itekako pomažu oko malog dječaka. Ta žena također njeguje kod sebe novorođenčat čiji roditelji imaju problema u startu. Žena to radi s takvom lakoćom da je to za ponevjerovati. kako su moj karlo i njen mali dečko u istoj vrtičkoj grupi često se vidimo. bebe su kod nje po mjesec dana ili mjesec i pol i onda se pokušavaju vratiti pravim roditeljima.

Divim se njenoj hrabrosti i lakoći provođenja takvih prekrasnih dijela. Rastavljena je i sama podiže dječaka.

----------


## maria71

Zdenka   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Zdenka  :Heart:   :D .

----------


## ivanas

Ivanas, moram reći nešto i u prilog domu u kojem je boravila B., jer nisu svi domovi isti. Istina je da su mnoge stvari neminovno zanemarene i nepostojeće u domu, ali se ljudi ipak trude pružiti djeci osjećaj doma. B. nema i nije uopće imala negativan odnos prema domu. Dapače, silno je tugovala za nekim osobama iz doma. Ta emotivna povezanost, zajedno s osjećajem samosvijesti kojeg je u domu izgradila uz pomoć osoblja i djece bili su ono na čemu sam ja gradila u prvim tjednima nakon njezinog dolaska. Isto tako, omogućili smo joj kontakte s nekim, za njezin život iznimno važnim, osobama iz doma. Od tada je mnogo mirnija - povezala je svoj život u jednu cjelinu i to joj je pomoglo da posloži stvari u svojoj glavici. 

[/quote]

Moja jako dobra prijateljica studira socijalni rad i nekoliko godina volontira po domovima i često smo o tome pričale. Znam da ima dobrih domova i da se tete jako trude oko djece ali je to ipak institucija i za dijete je to sigurno teško iskustvo usprkos tome što tamo nauče i mnoge socijalne vještine i neke lijepe osobine kao što su darežljivost i sl. Ovdje na forumu sam čitala post, ne sjećam se točno nadimka, od cure, žene koja je bila u domu 6 godina i kako je to iskustvo utjecalo na nju cijeli život.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, razumijem to i utoliko sam sretnija što je moja B. bila sretna u domu i ima lijepa sjećanja na to razdoblje.

----------


## mareena

Zdenka   :Heart:  !

----------


## malezija

Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Sad sam nasla vremena da procitam novosti kod vas i ostala sam odusevljena :D.  Drago mi je da imate kcer koja je rodjena bas za vasu obitelj  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Od problema s jelom, tugovanja za domom, otpora na svakom planu, ljubomore i sličnog došli smo do toga da smo svi jedni druge posvojili. Sad smo stvarno svoji. Vjerujem da će to još i rasti, ali već sada mi smo čvrsto povezana četveročlana obitelj.


  :Love:   :Love:  za tvoj obitelj.....  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## Nika

Zdenka, tvoje riječi osnažuju.

Predivno je čitati o vašoj obitelji.  :Love:   :Heart:  Hvala što to dijeliš s nama.

----------


## sandraf

zdenka, onako iskreno i totalno ganuto - meni je ovo jedan od ljepsih topica koje sam ikad citala  :Heart:  

avatar sam sad vidjela i samo kratak komentar  :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

- za tvoju dječicu, dva mala   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajde Zdenkić kad uloviš vremena opiši još koju dogodovštinu tvojih klinaca, obožavam čitati o njima... super su mi!!!

----------


## Nitica

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Da se pohvalim, imamo prvašicu! B. je prošla sva testiranja za školu, od vrtića, do TS, doktorice i škole. Sve je to vrlo lijepo odradila, na visini zadatka. Kod doktorice i u školi se nisu mogli nadiviti i načuditi njezinom ponašanju i znanju, a pogotovo kad su čuli da je posvojena tek prije šest mjeseci, kao i tome gdje je bila prije. (U školi smo rekli da su djeca posvojena). Rekli su da je intelektualno napredna, otvorena, razgovorljiva i zainteresirana i da ima izvanredno topao odnos prema roditeljima i bratu. Zbog toga su u prvi mah svi mislili da je posvojena kao beba i nemalo su se začudili kad su shvatili kako to sve skupa kratko traje. Rekli su nam da smo napravili izvrstan posao, a mi smo rekli da to nije samo do nas nego i do nje. Mi smo joj pružili ljubav, dom i puno poticaja, ali ona je ta osoba koja je to sve odradila. I samoj mi je nevjerojatno koliko je napredovala i baš sam ponosna na nju. Slatka moja mala medena!   :Heart:  

Braco i seka su sve bolji jedno prema drugome - kod M. se izgubilo ponašanje djeteta-jedinca. To mu je izvjetrilo iz glave i sada su djeca zapravo "u paketu". Zajedno se igraju, vani i u kući. Puštam ih u parkić - tamo braco preuzima zaštitničku ulogu i brine o seki. Svađe je sve manje. Preselili smo tako da sada imaju ljepšu i veću sobu, kao stvorenu za igru. Imali su mogućnost da svatko dobije svoju sobu, ali su željeli ostati zajedno.   :Heart:  

Prošlo je šest mjeseci - bilo je to teško razdoblje prilagodbe, pogotovo na početku. Ali, sada se već vide rezultati, vidi se koliko je ta odluka bila dobra za sve nas. Mi smo svi četvero sada drugi ljudi, sretniji i potpuniji nego prije. Dolazak B. je reorganizirao sve odnose među nama, tako da smo sada povezaniji nego što smo prije bili. Njezin dolazak je nekako iskristalizirao i odnose u široj obitelji - ne znam kako ni zašto, ali sve je postalo jasnije. Jako sam sretna sa svojom djecom, uživam u njima i oni to uzvraćaju, tako da nam je život vrlo ugodan i lijep.

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## njumi

često svratim na temu da me napuni   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Zdenka, zar bi dječica mogla ikako biti drugačija s takvom mamom i tatom?   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

iksam čokoladu   :Kiss:  

uživajte i dalje!

----------


## Zdenka2

Čoksa i Ms.Ivy, pusa vašim premedenim avatarčićima!   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

prekrasno Zdenka  :Heart:  , svaka vam čast.
ovo mi se isto čini tako vrijedno



> Njezin dolazak je nekako iskristalizirao i odnose u široj obitelji - ne znam kako ni zašto, ali sve je postalo jasnije.

----------


## pujica

:Heart:   :Heart:   za M. i B.

----------


## Vlvl

> Mi smo svi četvero sada drugi ljudi, sretniji i potpuniji nego prije.


Ah, kako mi je lijepo ovo pročitati.  :Love:

----------


## Tia

Zdenka svakim tvojim postom daješ mi toliko snage i ljubavi
Velika pusa cijeloj obitelji.

----------


## piplica

:Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Jedno veliko  :Heart:  za vašu divnu obitelj!

----------


## Arkana10

hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## sis

:Heart:

----------


## anna

Divno vas je citati!   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

> Da se pohvalim, ........
> Braco i seka su sve bolji jedno prema drugome - kod M. se izgubilo ponašanje djeteta-jedinca. ......
> Prošlo je šest mjeseci - bilo je to teško razdoblje prilagodbe, pogotovo na početku. Ali, sada se već vide rezultati, vidi se koliko je ta odluka bila dobra za sve nas. Mi smo svi četvero sada drugi ljudi, sretniji i potpuniji nego prije. Dolazak B. je reorganizirao sve odnose među nama, tako da smo sada povezaniji nego što smo prije bili. Njezin dolazak je nekako iskristalizirao i odnose u široj obitelji - ne znam kako ni zašto, ali sve je postalo jasnije. Jako sam sretna sa svojom djecom, uživam u njima i oni to uzvraćaju, tako da nam je život vrlo ugodan i lijep.


  :Smile:  
Kao da čitam neku bajku, baš si dobro dočarala sve to,
hvala Bogu da postoji ovako sretna obitelj...(danas samo loše vijesti čitam, lipo je doć ovdje i pročitat što se događa stvarnim ljudima, bez skandala, senzacija, jednostavno-a tako čudesno, baš sam se rascmoljila...ma sve je ljubav koju ste vas dvoje stvorili, koja se širi i čini sve dobrim...)...sve najbolje od mene

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:

----------


## lara01

Zdenka, uvijek te je prekrasno čitati.  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Čestitam na prvašici, i želim sretno i ugodno školovanje do kraja (i bratu i sestri).
Iako vam je avatar prekrasan, dajte malo ubacite i tateka, i on je važan   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Čestitam na prvašici, i želim sretno i ugodno školovanje do kraja (i bratu i sestri).
> Iako vam je avatar prekrasan, dajte malo ubacite i tateka, i on je važan


Poštujem njegove želje: on želi ostati iza fotoaparata.

----------


## Kanga

Ajme, Zdenka, dugo, duugo nisam bila s necim ovako dirnuta kao s tvojim majcinskim putovanjem (tek sam danas "otkrila" ovu temu).   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ....

----------


## Klodi

Bravo, Zdenka!
Fenomenalno mi je kako svi super funkcionirate, a od posvojenja je prošlo malo vremena!!! Mi potaknuti vašom pričom razmišljamo o drugom posvojenju!!!! PUSA cijeloj ekipi!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala, i sama se ne mogu načuditi kako smo uspjeli stvoriti pravu, povezanu obitelj s to naše dvoje prekrasne dječice. U to smo uložili ogroman napor i veliku ljubav, a i djeca su sa svoje strane mnogo pridonijela svojom dubokom emotivnošću. 

Svima koji se premišljaju o drugom djetetu, moj je savjet: krenite! Nije lako, ali vrijedi!

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Kanga

> Kaže meni M. jučer: "Mama, baš ti hvala što si izabrala ovako komično i zabavno dijete kao što je B." Rekla sam mu da je nisam izabrala nego dobila, ali da se osjećam od Boga izabranom zbog toga što sam dobila i njega i nju. 
> 
> Svima vama koji čekate, koji možda još imate neke dileme, želim reći da se osjećam stvarno blagoslovljenom svojim životnim putem. To svoje posebno, posvojiteljsko majčinstvo smatram darom s neba, nečim što je baš po mojoj mjeri, zbog čega sam kao osoba narasla, a da ne kažem koliko sam sretna. Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.


Moram ovo citirati – citam vec nekoliko puta i svaki put se najezim od glave do pete. Moja je majcinska prica – “tehnicki” gledano - drugacija,  ali snaga ove poruke je univerzalna i zaista mocno djeluje i na mene. Zdenka, od srca hvala sto si na tako poticajan nacin s nama podjelila svoje iskustvo!

----------


## vertex

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

B. je proslavila rođendan.   :Heart:  Po svojoj želji imala je dvije proslave, jednu za obitelj i odrasle prijatelje, a drugu za djecu. I jedna i druga bile su pun pogodak. Sama je napisala popis uzvanika i pozivnice i već se danima unaprijed veselila. Uspjela je razgaliti sve "odrasle prijatelje" svojom radošću. Ne samo što se veselila svim poklonima, od najmanjih sitnica do najvećih stvari nego je bila tako ljubazna, tako sretna što su svi na okupu - stalno je svima nuđala hranu i piće, brinula da ne bi netko ostao bez, uživala je. 

M. taj dan nije imao nastavu, tako da je sa mnom obilazio po placu, bio dobar kao kruh i sudjelovao u svim pripremama. Kad smo se vraćali kući, kupio je za B. buketić cvijeća ("Šareni, mama, ona je mala curica, ne želim joj odnijeti nešto kao za sprovode."). Kad joj je to uručio, njezino se lice obasjalo i pali su si u zagrljaj. M. nije uopće bio ljubomoran zbog poklona i proslave nego je sudjelovao u njezinom veselju kao pravi veliki brat.
Poslije mi je šapnula na uho: "Mama, ovo je bio poseban dan. Hvala ti na svemu što si napravila za mene!"

Dječja proslava je bila prava brijačina. Došlo je puno djece - B. je omiljena u vrtiću. Rekla mi je njezina teta da ne može vjerovati kako je B. amalgamirala skupinu. U vrtiću je od siječnja, a već je stekla prijatelje, posebnu privrženost prema tetama i otvorila je sezonu kućnog druženja. Uskoro se sprema s vrtićem na more - kaže mi teta da su neka djeca nagovorila roditelje da ih puste "jer žele ići s B.". Raduje me što su mi oba djeteta tako empatična i emotivna.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> Raduje me što su mi oba djeteta tako empatična i emotivna.


I nas raduje.   :Love:  Ovakvi postovi uljepšaju mi dan, daju mi poticaj i nadu.   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:  Sretan Rođendan!

----------


## Kanga

Sretno i od mene!   :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jedva se suzdržavam da mi suze ne krenu u kancelariji, srca draga!
A od juče sam totalno shrvana, priredbom za ispračaj prvačića u vrtiću mog djeverića. Nije ovo za mene u ovom stanju.
Želim vam samo međusobno uživanje i ispunjavanje, do u beskraj!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> M. taj dan nije imao nastavu, tako da je sa mnom obilazio po placu, bio dobar kao kruh i sudjelovao u svim pripremama. Kad smo se vraćali kući, kupio je za Branku buketić cvijeća ("*Šareni, mama, ona je mala curica, ne želim joj odnijeti nešto kao za sprovode*."). Kad joj je to uručio, njezino se lice obasjalo i pali su si u zagrljaj. M. nije uopće bio ljubomoran zbog poklona i proslave nego je sudjelovao u njezinom veselju kao pravi veliki brat. 
> Poslije mi je šapnula na uho: "Mama, ovo je bio poseban dan. Hvala ti na svemu što si napravila za mene!"


  :Zaljubljen:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Zaljubljen:  kad nema smajlica ganuca... nemam rijeci...   :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

djeca su ti   :Zaljubljen:  

i sretan rođendan B   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

joj rascmoljjj,ma predivno,slatkica mala kako se zahvalila za sve,srce malo  :Heart:   :Saint:  ,braco je jako pažljiv,ljubav mala,preslatki su i presretni jer imaju tatu i mamu koji ih jako vole   :Heart:   :Saint:  
puno vam radosti i sreće želimo   :Love:

----------


## piplica

Sretan rođendan!  :Kiss:

----------


## pikulica

Sretan rođendan velikoj djevojčici  :Heart:

----------


## klara

Sretan rođendan  :D

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:  
sretan rođendan djevojčici   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Sretan rođendan od srca  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Sretan rođendan prekrasnoj djevojčici!!! Za brata velika  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

Sretan rođendan predivnoj B.!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretan rođendan   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mareena

Sretan rođendan maloj B.   :Heart:  !

----------


## mikka

predivna su ti djeca draga Zdenka. najsretniji rockas maloj B!

 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Sretan rođendan B. !  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sis

Navijačici sretan rođendan!

----------


## Gost

Sretan rođendan sa zakašnjenjem   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

sretan rođendan cijeloj obitelji   :Heart:  
(jer čovjek ima osjećaj da su vaše veze tako jake da je slavlje jednoga jednako slavlju ostalo troje)

a djevojčici prelijepog imena (bilo me sram pitati koje ime se krije iza "B" i hvala ti što si ga ipak podijelila s nama)   :Kiss:

----------


## davorka

Sretan rođendan slatkoj djevojčici.   :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

[quote="Kanga"]


> Kaže meni M. jučer: "Mama, baš ti hvala što si izabrala ovako komično i zabavno dijete kao što je B." Rekla sam mu da je nisam izabrala nego dobila, ali da se osjećam od Boga izabranom zbog toga što sam dobila i njega i nju. 
> 
> Svima vama koji čekate, koji možda još imate neke dileme, želim reći da se osjećam stvarno blagoslovljenom svojim životnim putem. *To svoje posebno, posvojiteljsko majčinstvo smatram darom s neba, nečim što je baš po mojoj mjeri, zbog čega sam kao osoba narasla, a da ne kažem koliko sam sretna. Ponovit ću još jednom, ovoga puta i s B. u paketu: meni je drago da nisam rodila, jer ovo je moj put, ovo su moja djeca, to je moja obitelj.*



Zdenka, dugo me nije bilo na forumu, ali cim sam se konektirala otisla sam, a gdje drugdje nego na Posvojenja. Tu sam kao kod kuće  :Love:  

Prvo da vam svima zajedno, vama cetvero , cestitam !
Kako ste divna obitelj, obitelj iz snova  :Heart:  
Djeca su ti tako prekrasna, kako likom tako i srcem i dusom. Sigurna sam jos vise da svakom paru pripada određeno dijete ili djeca, pa i gledajuci tvoju djecu iskreno receno kao da su mi i slicni - anđeli mali   :Saint:  
Ovaj dio koji sam boldirala i sama jako osjecam. Iskreno, onako najiskrenije osjecam da je put moga majcinstva od pocetka bio zacrtan ovakav kakav i je. Zato i nisam forsirala MPO. 
I mi smo na vrlo malom koraku do pisanja jos jedne molbe pa da i nas sin ima brata ili seku.

Tvojoj djecici M i B zelim puno radosti isrece, bratske ljubavi i igara.
Od  sveg srca najradije bi vas sve izljubila i zagrlila. Veliki pozdrav i pusa djeci.

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala, Emanuel. 

Kod nas su završile sve tegobe prilagodbe i ovo što se sad događa je čista uživancija. Djeca su preslatka, prava bezazlena dječica i jako su privrženi. Mogu reći da je B. nakon sedam i pol mjeseci čvrsto i sigurno privržena. Baš sam se sad vratila iz jedne ženske šetnjice po gradu (M. je kod nonića i none); prekrasno je kako je ona vesela, mazna curica i kako nas dvije gradimo lijepi odnos mama-kći. Ona je donijela novu dimenziju u naš život.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka, kći ti je prava ljepotica, ali zaista!

----------


## ivanas

Prekrasna djevojčica   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

predivna je   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala na komplimentima za moju žabicu! Ona je stvarno lijepa i slatka djevojčica, kao i njezin braco - ljepotan.

Zanimljivo mi je što sam kod B. primijetila veliku promjenu u izgledu od njezinog dolaska do sada. Naime, proljepšala se, jednostavno ljepše izgleda i zrači. Genetika je tu, nepromjenjiva je, ali je očito da ju je obiteljski život promijenio iznutra i izvana. To sam primijetila i kod druge posvojene djece koju znam.

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :Heart:   za M i B

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> Zanimljivo mi je što sam kod B. primijetila veliku promjenu u izgledu od njezinog dolaska do sada. Naime, proljepšala se, jednostavno ljepše izgleda i zrači. Genetika je tu, nepromjenjiva je, ali je očito da ju je obiteljski život promijenio iznutra i izvana. To sam primijetila i kod druge posvojene djece koju znam.


meni je B. prelijepa prelijepa od njene prve slike 

ali vjerujem da je sasvim moguce ovo sto pises

kao i ono da je ljepota u ocima onog koji gleda i kako smo sve zaljubljene u sliku nase djece, tako i ti, sto je dulje "tvoja", sve je ljepsom vidis.   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

mogu potpisati Ivaricu...
tvoja djeca su preljepa...   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ma, nek' su oni meni živi i zdravi, miceki moji, a ljepota je samo bonus (koji mi je drag). Upravo smo se vratili s lijepog izleta (Čigoć!) - oni se igraju s nekim velikim fijakerom koji smo tamo kupili, a ja sam sjela da malo odahnem i virnem na forum.

Ovo vrijeme osjećam kao vrijeme rezimea. Ova godina (školska) mi je bila jako, jako teška i radujem se što joj vidim kraj. Užasno puno velikih stvari smo preturili preko glave i u obitelji i na poslu. M. je krenuo u prvi razred, dva mjeseca iza toga smo dobili B., a tada su uslijedili teški tjedni/mjeseci prilagodbe. Sada je prvi razred završen izuzetno uspješno, a B. je prilagođena obitelji i vrtiću i upisana u prvi razred i pokazala se odličnom u tom procesu. 

Njih dvoje su postali pravi brat i sestra. Pri tome mislim na puni raspon tog odnosa, dakle, od svađe i tučnjave do najljepše igre i ljubavi, pa ponovno u krug. M. se još nije do kraja riješio svoje ljubomore, ali to je daleko od onoga što je bilo na početku. Više se definitivno ne ponaša kao jedinac. Oni su oboje burnog temperamenta, pa nas znaju prilično oznojiti, ali meni se to u konačnici sviđa. Volim ih baš takve: kaže mi jedan moj prijatelj, da je prelako s njima ne bi mi bili dovoljan izazov.   :Smile:  

Oboje su jako privrženi roditeljima i to mi strašno puno znači. Oni puno traže, ali i puno vraćaju. Malena je bila 10 dana s vrtićem na moru - pribojavala sam se da će se vratiti na neku nižu stepenicu sa svojim osjećajem pripadnosti, ali nije. Bacila se u zagrljaj meni i tati čim je izašla iz autobusa i praktički nas ne ispušta iz ruku od onda. Katkada mi je teško vjerovati kako nas u potpunosti osjeća kao mamu i tatu nakon sedam i pol mjeseci.

Sad nam svima stvarno treba odmor i odmak od svega. Jedva čekam more, plažu, knjige i mir koji će remetiti samo ovo dvoje mojih nemirka. Slijedeće godine će sve biti lakše i ljepše.

----------


## mama courage

meni se upravo na ovoj slici (avataru) vidi koliko B. zrači.  :Heart:  odmah i mene obuzme zadovoljstvo i sreća kad vidim njene vesele okice.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ma je, puno toga se promijenilo i to se na njoj vidi. Ona je morala s dolaskom u obitelj riješiti mnoge vrlo teške probleme, a to je uz našu pomoć i učinila. Pisala sam o nekim njezinim problemima na početku vezanim uz prejedanje, durenje i još neke stvari - toga više nema, a površinu je izbila njezina prava narav: strašno vesela i dinamična, što se na ovoj slici jasno vidi.

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Val

djevojcica je, naprosto, predivna. a i cijela obitelj. puno srece i dalje vam zelim!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

Zdenka, tvoj avatar me oborio s nogu  :Heart:  . 

djevojcica je ne samo prekrasna, nego jednostavno vidis u njenim ocima toliko bogat unutarnji zivot ima, toliko topline i duse. hvala ti sto si joj bas ti mama   :Love: , mislim da je Bog spojio vas dvije iz razloga veceg nego sto ovaj cas mozes i sama shvatiti.

stvarno vam svima zelim samo najbolje (kao sto ste i zasluzili)  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

ja vam zelim puno uzivanja tokom ljeta   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

Uživajte ne moru !  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> meni se upravo na ovoj slici (avataru) vidi koliko B. zrači.  odmah i mene obuzme zadovoljstvo i sreća kad vidim njene vesele okice.


X


a toplina i sreca koja zraci iz tvojih postova, naprosto i mene obuzme svaki put kad citam. 

stvarno je uzitak citati koliko zadovoljstva nalazis u svojoj djeci. 

zelim vam svima ugodno i lijepo ljeto!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sis

> toplina i sreca koja zraci iz tvojih postova, naprosto i mene obuzme svaki put kad citam. 
> 
> stvarno je uzitak citati koliko zadovoljstva nalazis u svojoj djeci. 
> 
> zelim vam svima ugodno i lijepo ljeto!


x

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## summer

Sretan rodjendan, ljepotice!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## summer

> Sretan rodjendan, ljepotice!


Prerano poslano   :Embarassed:  

Nadam se da cete gustati na moru i svrstavam se onima koji nekako narastu iznutra nakon svakog citanja ovog topica. Uzivajte!

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Saint:   :Saint:  za dva mala anđela  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

pa gdje nam je Zdenka svih ovih mjeseci   :Sad:  ! ni mene nije bilo duze vrijeme, vratim se i prvo na Zdenkin topic,a ono....zadnji post jos s pocetka ljeta   :Crying or Very sad:  ! nadam se da je obitelj dobro?

----------


## Rebbeca

Baš sam se i ja sjetila da se Zdenka već odavno nije javljala...  :Sad:

----------


## piplica

Baš čudno, počela je školska godina, B. je krenula u prvi, a M. u drugi razred, a ona se ne javlja...  :Sad:

----------


## Arkana10

Zdenka javi nam se kada mozes   :Love:

----------


## Forka

Zdenka, aaaa di si ti???

----------


## Zorica

Nedostaju mi tvoji postovi  :Love:

----------


## apricot

ima nas još...
 :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

> ima nas još...


X

----------


## a zakaj

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima nas još...
> 
> 
> 
> X


o, da...

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## piplica

Zar baš nitko ne zna što je sa njom?  :Sad:

----------


## maria71

možda je jednostavno uzela pauzu od foruma kao i Luna Rocco,



Zdenka2   :Love:

----------


## Kanga

:Love:

----------


## alanovamama

x

----------


## leonessa

x  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:

----------


## sis

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Shy kiss:   :Klap:   Zdenka...  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo me, cure, nakon dugog vremena. Kontaktirale su me moderatorice, s njima sam dogovorila neke stvari i odlučila se vratiti.  :Smile:  

Djeca su dobro, da ne kažem odlično. Dobro smo se odmorili ljetos, poslije smo još malo putovali svi zajedno. Glavna stvar sada je škola - imamo drugašića i prvašicu. Drugašić, po običaju izvrstan u školi, a i puno mirniji nego lani. Prvašica se uklapa i snalazi, prihvaća obaveze, a što se socijalizacije tiče, kao što sam već napisala, ona je čarobnjakinja. Uvukla se pod kožu i djeci i učiteljicama, tako da se nadam da će sve biti dobro. 

Djeca su između sebe prava ekipa - stvarno kao da su odrasli zajedno. Ima svađe i obračuna, ali je sve je to dio prisnog bratsko-sestrinskog odnosa. Jako je primjetno koliko su postali bliski i sretna sam zbog toga.

A ja? Prebrodila sam vrlo tešku godinu i sada se želim malo više okrenuti prema sebi i istovremeno uživati u svojoj obitelji. Sad sam tu, čitamo se.

----------


## AdioMare

Koliko mi je drago što ste svi (i ti i M. i B.) ponovo tu, ne mogu ti opisati.
Eto, drago mi je, drago mi je, drago!  :Love: 
Dobro došla natrag!  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Jupiiiii, konačno   :Love:   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Balarosa

> Koliko mi je drago što ste svi (i ti i M. i B.) ponovo tu, ne mogu ti opisati.
> Eto, drago mi je, drago mi je, drago! 
> Dobro došla natrag!


Baš ovako   :Heart:  

A jučer sam čitala tvoje stare postove o M-ovim tantrumima i puno si mi pomogla, zato još jednom   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

> Koliko mi je drago što ste svi (i ti i M. i B.) ponovo tu, ne mogu ti opisati.
> Eto, drago mi je, drago mi je, drago! 
> Dobro došla natrag!


isto tako  :Love:  
welcome back!  :Heart:

----------


## Forka

Zdenka2, jupiiii, vratila si se!!!   :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko mi je drago što ste svi (i ti i M. i B.) ponovo tu, ne mogu ti opisati.
> Eto, drago mi je, drago mi je, drago! 
> Dobro došla natrag! 
> 
> 
> isto tako  
> welcome back!


potpis   :Love:  

baš mi je  nedostajao tvoj glas razuma   :Heart:

----------


## pikulica

:D nek ste opet s nama!
Puuuno petica školarcima!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## piplica

Jako si nam nedostajala.
Ovaj forum bez tebe zaista nije bio isti.


Dobro nam došla!  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...jako mi je drago da si nam se vratila... :D   :Love:  
puse dječici...  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> ...jako mi je drago da si nam se vratila... :D   
> puse dječici...


  :Love:

----------


## summer

Potpisujem cure. Dobrodosla natrag   :Heart:

----------


## seni

vratila se zdenka   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


veliki potpis! 

jako me veseli sto si opet tu!   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Jupi, Zdenka is back  :D

----------


## sis

Baš se veselim :D

----------


## vissnja

Zdenka   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Samo jedan veliki   :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:D divno je sto si opet tu.   :Heart:  za M. i B.

----------


## mikka

drago mi je da si se vratila, Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

kako mi je drago da si opet tu   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> kako mi je drago da si opet tu


 :D

----------


## lara01

> Arkana10 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako mi je drago da si opet tu  
> 
> 
>  :D


  :Heart:

----------


## vertex

:Heart:

----------


## fegusti

zdenka, avatar je predivan, tako smirujući i opuštajući!
eto, tako to izgleda nakon napornog dana...
svima veliki  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:D   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenka, avatar je predivan, tako smirujući i opuštajući!
> eto, tako to izgleda nakon napornog dana...
> svima veliki


I dva mala vražićka na njemu izgledaju kao dva mala anđela!

----------


## zrinka

svakom vrazicku pojedno   :Heart:  
a tebi   :Love:

----------


## ronin

kako je dobro vidjeti te opet...  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka, dok si tu,.....piši još, lijepo te je čitati.....  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kod nas je prilagodba definitivno gotova, u svakom pogledu. Mi smo sada čvrsta zajednica. Sve se presložilo na jedan novi, ljepši način otkada je djece dvoje. U ovih jedanaest mjeseci bilo je teških perioda i problema koje je trebalo rješavati, no nema tog truda koji ne bih učinila za ovo što imam sada: to dvoje slatke, dobre i pametne dječice.

Što se njih dvoje tiče, B. polazak u školu im je učvrstio odnose. Mislim da tome ima više razloga - griju iste klupe, dijele ista iskustva, igraju se s istom djecom. B. za skoro svaki odmor trči u M. razred i pridružuje mu se u igri u DB, kad su u parku. To je njega ispočetka nerviralo, pa sam joj i zabranila da stalno visi na njemu (i ja sam najstarije dijete, pa znam što znači imati stalne privjeske kad si u svom društvu). Ali, nakon nekog vremena je rekao neka ona samo dolazi. Mislim da je osjetio to što osjećam i ja da dvoje djece u istoj školi čine jedan nerazdvojan paket i imaju veću snagu.

B. je kao osobi škola dala novu dimenziju, odnosno poboljšala joj je sliku sebe. Ne znam točno zašto, ali otkako je krenula u školu ima daleko više samopouzdanja, što joj je prije nedostajalo. Nakon početnih poteškoća, dobro je startala što se tiče zadaća, a socijalno je uklopljena kao da je oduvijek tamo, omiljela među djecom i učiteljima. Čak se i ravnateljici baca u zagrljaj.   :Smile:  

B. je jako privržena obitelji - kao da smo i mi oduvijek njezini i ona naša. U zadnje vrijeme često postavlja pitanje što bi bilo da nismo posvojili nju nego neku drugu djevojčicu. Rekla sam joj da ne želim ni jednu drugu djevojčicu, samo nju, i pokušavam joj objasniti da je od svih mogućnosti (ako ih je uopće bilo više) važna samo ona jedina koja se ostvarila.  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

hvala ti   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

zdenka, tako  mi je drago zbog vas, vi ste zbilja izuzetna i divna obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> ... i pokušavam joj objasniti da je od svih mogućnosti (ako ih je uopće bilo više) važna samo ona jedina koja se ostvarila.


U svakom postu nađem nešto inspirativno.   :Kiss:  
I jako mi je drago zbog tog pozitivnog djelovanja škole.

----------


## pahuljičica

> U zadnje vrijeme često postavlja pitanje što bi bilo da nismo posvojili nju nego neku drugu djevojčicu. Rekla sam joj da ne želim ni jednu drugu djevojčicu, samo nju, i pokušavam joj objasniti da je od svih mogućnosti (ako ih je uopće bilo više) važna samo ona jedina koja se ostvarila.


Zdenka,  :Love:

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:  divno je čitati o vašoj maloj obitelji

----------


## pahuljičica

Zdenka, kako su tvoji anđeleki?  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala na pitanju, dobro su. Pripremamo se za Božić i za praznike onako s punim srcem. Ja, nažalost, imam jako puno posla, ali nastojim što više toga odvaliti prije nego njima počnu praznici tako da im se mogu posvetiti, da možemo nekamo ići, primati goste, peći kolače, igrati se, itd. Baš ih se želim nauživati tijekom ovih praznika. M. je i dalje izvrstan u školi, sviranje mu je krenulo iznad mojih očekivanja. B. počinje shvaćati da je učenica, nije toliko motivirana kao M., ali joj ide sve bolje i može sve bolje. Kao osoba je procvala i kad mi misli krenu godinu dana unatrag, vidim koliko se sada pokazuje drugačijom, koliko su neke divne osobine isplivale na površinu koje su tada još bile zapretene ispod njezinih i mojih stresova, otpora i problema prilagodbe. I tada sam primjećivala da je topla i altruistična, ali sada vidim koliko je vesela, druželjubiva, duhovita. Ona je sretna što je živa, voli da svi oko nje budu sretni i trudi se oko toga. Intelektualno je jako napredovala - što više zna više je i zanima. Divno je gledati kako taj mali um upija i nadoknađuje propušteno i kako to malo stvorenjce uživa u svom sadašnjem životu, u svojoj obitelji, svima i svemu što je okružuje. M. polako već počinje "frajerisati", a u isto vrijeme je još mali mamin dečko, privržen i mazan kao i uvijek. Prva ljubav je tu, neka nova razmišljanja i novi pogledi, raste i napreduje. Sve mi priča o onome što osjeća i razmišlja, što se događa u školi i u njemu samome tako da s nekom sigurnošću očekujem buduće godine. Nadam se da se to povjerenje između nas neće ugasiti nikada. Jako su mi slatki oboje i neizmjerno uživam u njima. Zahvalna sam sebi, MM i svima koji su nas podržali i bili uz nas kad smo se borili za djecu. Bez njih bila bih pola sebe.

----------


## Amalthea

Zdenka, prekrasan post!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka, veeeeliki pozdrav cijeloj tvojoj divnoj obitelji!  :Love:

----------


## Dijana

:Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zdenka   :Heart:  
Ljubi djecicu od svih nas troje a poseban ljubac ide za B od M  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Koliko topline!   :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Stvarno je  predivno čitati tvoje postove pune ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Zdenka, tvoji postevi mi donose užitak, veselje i ohrabrenje.   :Love:  
Lijepo je čitati o vašoj obitelji, tako dobro upotpunjenoj.

----------


## piplica

Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

meni dođe da se  :Embarassed:  nakon tvojih postova jer shvatim koliko svoju djecu shvaćam zdravo za gotovo.
ti me potičeš na drugačije razmišljanje i doživljavanje vlastite djece  :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Predivno!  :Heart:

----------


## njumi

> Bez njih bila bih pola sebe.


hvala zdenka na tvojim postovima   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala svima koji mislite na nas.

(LE, i mi šaljemo pusu M.)


Da, dobro kažeš fegusti, prednost našeg roditeljstva je da je u svakom trenutku osviješteno. Kod nas ništa nije zdravo za gotovo. To je ponekad naporno, ali sve u svemu je dobro.

----------


## Pepita

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

:Heart:

----------


## linolina

koja sreća izbija iz ovog posta  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> meni dođe da se  nakon tvojih postova jer shvatim koliko svoju djecu shvaćam zdravo za gotovo.
> ti me potičeš na drugačije razmišljanje i doživljavanje vlastite djece


Ovo moram debelo potpisat (i ako su moji mali). Zdenka i Vlvl su mi na vrhu top liste uzora roditeljstva upravo zbog ovoga



> Da, dobro kažeš fegusti, prednost našeg roditeljstva je da je u svakom trenutku *osviješteno*. Kod nas ništa nije zdravo za gotovo. To je ponekad naporno, ali sve u svemu je dobro.

----------


## uporna

:Heart:   svaka nova crtica iz vaših života meni je toliko otvorena i nadahnjujuća i poučna i uživam čitajući.  :Love:

----------


## otocanka

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Stvarno je  predivno čitati tvoje postove pune ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Samo da potpisem Pahuljicicu i da dodam da me je tvoj danasnji avatar namamio da se javim  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vissnja

I mene je danas raznežio tvoj avatar   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala. Kad se ima seku, ima se pri ruci gumice i špangice, kako M. kaže, "sve te divne ženske stvarčice".

----------


## Rebbeca

I meni je mrak tvoj avatar   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

super avatar  :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Reci mu da mu lijepo stoje   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Baš je fora!

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ajde nam malo piši.... :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Kod nas život jednostavno teče. Prošao je Uskrs, uzbuđenja oko obreda i zekinih skrivenih poklona, slijede nam rođendani koje djeca već naveliko planiraju, pa završetak prvog, odnosno drugog razreda i dugo toplo ljeto. Djeca se odlično slažu - gotovo bih mogla reći da su ovisni jedno o drugome. Naravno, dječje svađe su svakodnevna stvar, ali se osjeća i duboka povezanost i potreba jednog za drugim. Općenito su puno mirniji, pogotovo M. - zreliji je i ozbiljniji. Strašno su slatki i fizički i po ponašanju. Sve u svemu, lijepo nam je i veselo svima zajedno.

----------


## sis

Uvijek vas je prekrasno čitati   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

neka tako ostane  :Heart:  i bude jos ljepse...
drago mi je da pises, i pisi kada mozes   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Neka vam i dalje bude lijepo i veselo.   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Imam dojam da ste vi jedna prekrasna obitelj   :Heart:  !

----------


## zhabica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:

----------


## sančica

prekrasna životna priča puna ljubavi i topline, u hipu sam pročitala svih 17 stranica, zaista nemam riječi koliko meni kao "čekalici" znači samo pročitati ovako nešto, hvala na lijepim riječima i podijeljenom pričom..... neka vam je i dalje u životu radost, ljubav, zdravlje, sreća na putu..... sve najbolje vam želim ...  :Bye:

----------

